# 39 and trying to conceive:-(



## jennleigh

I am 39 and have been trying to conceive for the past year and 7 months. I recently just got into a specialist and so far everything looks "normal". I am going back this week to start clomid. 
I have noticed the last few days I have been having brown discharge and it's a week and a half before my next period. Also, I woke up out of a sleep last night with horrible cramps and indigestion. Is this something I should be worried about? Getting frustrated!


----------



## Blythe

Hi I'm 39 too and have been trying for well over a year now.....I'm 40 soon so it would have been lovely to get a positive before then. We will see. I have only had bloods done....what other tests did they do for you? Perhaps it's implantation bleeding?


----------



## jennleigh

We did blood work and the dye test to make sure nothing is blocking my tubes and so far everything is good. My husband has also been checked and it's good on his end too. It seems like in the last 3 months EVERYONE has become pregnant in my circle...makes it a bit more frustrating. It's funny how we spend all these years trying not to get pregnant and now when we want to its not "easy"
I've had this spotting before but it was always heavier and at that time my doctor said it might be a "wonky" egg. This time it's lighter but not getting my hopes up.


----------



## gretarose

Hi ladies,
I'm 38 in September and been trying for over a year...had my blood test done and everything ok. It's proving difficult to get my husband to go for his tests as its a bad time for him with losing his job/having little money/esteem low etc... so I'm trying to be patient but its hard. Its lovely to chat and read your stories.
All the best with everything x


----------



## Blythe

Yes you are right....all those years being careful not to get pregnant and now....NOTHING! Every day there seems to be a new pregnancy announcement....I might be exaggerating a bit but does feel like that sometimes....at least everything has checked as normal and now it's just a case of luck and timing....it is tiring though and the 2ww month after month is beginning to take its toll. I cannot seem to stop obsessing!:wacko:


----------



## drsquid

i just turned 39. this is cycle 4 of trying. im single so.. it is all iui. first cycle i did unmedicated, 2nd and 3rd with femara (like clomid) this cycle i got out the big guns and im using injectible meds. fingers crossed for all of us.. and yeah it is frustrating, for some reason fb has started showing me when friends comment on new babies of their friends.. ie peoplei dont even know


----------



## jennleigh

I know what it feels like. We have had 5 close friends tell us they are expecting in the last 3 months. We go tomorrow for our "next step" which I think is clomid. We'll see how that goes. It is so frustrating when you think you're doing everything right and still nothing. I am still spotting which I don't find incouraging either. Trying not to obess about it and people telling you to doesn't help either. I think that's the difference between woman and men is that we think about it constantly because it's us that are dealing with it daily and people as us about it not them.
Greta, my husband wasn't too keen on it either but the doctor said before they do anything invasive they make sure they check him first too. The first time he did it (yes, he has to do it twice...lol) it came back slightly low so he went back 3 months later and it was completely normal.
Hopefully one or all of us will have good news soon


----------



## gettinginfo

Hi Ladies,

I am 38, will be 39 in May. We tried for about 5 or 6 months before I went to see an RE. He did a transvaginal ultrasound and saw that I had fibroids...the bad kind(submucosal). I have to say that I was really in shock but here I am after having a myomectomy(surgery to remove fibroids) in January and starting my first TTC since the surgery. I think you are all wise to get checked out soon and do all that you can to increase your odds. I wish you all much luck!

BTW, I know what you mean by EVERYONE announcing they are pregnant. I have about 5 close friends who have either just recently delivered or recently announced they are pregnant. I long for the day I get to do that!!


----------



## jennleigh

So today we went to the specialist and she said evrything still looked " fine" but she said I'm running out of time and it wasnt on my side. I'm going to try clomid for the next few months and then last option is ivf. I'm hoping we do it naturally and not pay 10,000 but will do if it means having a baby. Scary thing is nothing is 100%. Left appt feeling not so optimistic.


----------



## AltaMom

Hi Ladies. I'm 39, TTC#2. This is cycle # 16 for us, and my last cycle to concevie and deliver before I turn 40. Our DS was conceived first try, but I had Chorioamnionitis (infection of the placenta) when he was born. My blood work is all normal, but a HSG shows that I only have my right tube working, and it has a 6 cm cyst on it. We are starting another round of clommid, and have enough for 3 months. If I don't get a BFP I think IVF is our next step. We'll see how it all goes .. ugh!


----------



## drsquid

welli just discovered at my iui yesterday that the freaking sperm was no good. nice.. sigh. kept asking the doc from the first round for a count and he kept saying it isnt needed because the sperm banks knew what they are doing etc.. progression of 1.. ie the sperm just sit there and wiggle. 10,000 spent to find out that a 150 test the first round could have found i needed a dif donor. so so pissed. the sperm bank is being good about it but the doc better give me a few free rounds. im still lkinda hopeful for this round because i had a zillion ripe eggs. fingers crossed


----------



## trying4four

Hi Ladies :flower:
I'm 39 as well, TTC #4.
Currently on cycle #3 and will be testing around the 16th-20th depending on how long I can hold out for.
:dust: to everyone!!


----------



## trying4four

drsquid said:


> welli just discovered at my iui yesterday that the freaking sperm was no good. nice.. sigh. kept asking the doc from the first round for a count and he kept saying it isnt needed because the sperm banks knew what they are doing etc.. progression of 1.. ie the sperm just sit there and wiggle. 10,000 spent to find out that a 150 test the first round could have found i needed a dif donor. so so pissed. the sperm bank is being good about it but the doc better give me a few free rounds. im still lkinda hopeful for this round because i had a zillion ripe eggs. fingers crossed

Oh my goodness!!:dohh: So sorry that happened!
FX'd for you!!


----------



## Casper72

Hi everyone. I'm 39 and confirmed today that 2nd IUI failed. I am healthy, husband's numbers are great after vas reversal. There's no reason, after 9 months of trying, and two IUIs why I am not pregnant yet. I am so sad today I am barely holding it together here at work. I want to go home and cry. 

I totally understand what all of you are going through. It is SO HARD!


----------



## jennleigh

I know. I started my period today. I will start clomid tomorrow. I told my husband that I am going to have to try and not stress about this and other things as I think it does effect your body significantly.
I'M sorry that it didn't work for you. It's like every month gets harder and harder. I feel like a ticking time bomb.

Let's pray this is our month


----------



## SabrinaKat

please don't give up hope, youngsters -- had an mc at 41 and the cycle we were going to try IVF, at age 43, got pregnant naturally and LO was born in early February (see picture) and is very healthy, happy and just perfect -- I'd recommend all the tests (for both) just to make sure that everything is ok -- such as thyroid, iron levels, etc... and having a history of PCOS and erratic cycles, NEVER thought I'd have children --

best wishes


----------



## jennleigh

Thanks that does make me hopeful. I have been tested and everything is good. I've also done a dye test and had a couple fibroids but nothing, she said, to be concerned about. My husband has been tested and he's good too. I guess it's just w waiting game. We said we would try clomid for the next 4 to 6 months and then do IVF after that. I'm scared I might miss my window.
Your baby is beautiful and congrats


----------



## Taurus8484

Reading everyone's comments on here makes me feel like Im not alone. Been trying to get pregnant for the last 7 months, Im 38, my husband is 37. Had all the blood tests and my husbands sperm count was good, just nothing happening. And yes, all my friends and family keep announcing they are pregnant, and I am really happy for them, but Im also so very very jealous. Feels good to be able to actually say it and know that people on here understand what I mean.


----------



## jennleigh

You're not alone. I try to keep a brave face but I'm losing it slowly. Just wish something good would come our way.


----------



## Taurus8484

Hope no one gets offended by this question, but I have no CM. None at all!!!! I dont know if it is because of my age or not, so curious as to whether anyone else 38+ has this problem or if its me and thats a contributing reason for no BFP????


----------



## jennleigh

Do you mean during ovulation time? SOmetimes mine is obvious and sometimes not. Last month a noticed it and then I find I spot as soon as I'm done ovulating.


----------



## Taurus8484

Nope, I mean NONE ever. The most I get is a bit wet, but no egg white, nothing at all. Doctor says that it shouldnt affect getting pregnant, but I dont see how it couldnt. No CM, how does the sperm stay alive?? Tried Conceive Plus last month, which is a lubricant designed to mimic CM and help sperm, but nothing. Thought it might be my age, but as I have been on birth control from 16-27, I cant ever remember getting CM so not sure if it is just my body.


----------



## drsquid

ive never had much cm but i never paid much attention (but im also not pregnant yet either so...). i also never kept track of my periods and always thought i was probably irregular only to find when i started keeping track, i was pretty darn regular. (im single, rarely have sex so no birth control issues and no need to think about periods.. i usually get af in the am so it is get out of bed... oh look who is here etc )


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hi ladies. Will be 40 in October hoping for #3. Weird too because I'm already a grandma! Just blew my last chance for a 2012 baby as we never had the chance to bd so now a TWW to nothing. Not sure what's worse. A bfn or no possibility of one. I keep feeling what if this waste good egg and it was just wasted? So this was cycle 4 for us. I guess next month will be #4 again-lol

I did make an appt to see my gyn for an initial workup after 3 month of bfn. Had fsh/prolactin/TSH tested and they were all good. Had to reschedule consult though. Now it will be right when I ov next so I'm debating if I should postpone again? 

I have cm but this last cycle it was gone so quick. I am thinking about trying Evening Primrose Oil. It is supposed to improve ewcm taken day 1 through ov. 

The special lube should also be adequate. I have preseed myself. 

Drsquid! I can't believe the sperm was bad! I remember how you kept asking for it to be tested! I'm so glad it finally was but do sorry it was bad! They certainly do owe you!

:dust: ladies


----------



## Casper72

SabrinaKat said:


> please don't give up hope, youngsters -- had an mc at 41 and the cycle we were going to try IVF, at age 43, got pregnant naturally and LO was born in early February (see picture) and is very healthy, happy and just perfect -- I'd recommend all the tests (for both) just to make sure that everything is ok -- such as thyroid, iron levels, etc... and having a history of PCOS and erratic cycles, NEVER thought I'd have children --
> 
> best wishes

Your story gave me goosebumps. What a cutie pie! Congratulations. I need to hear stories like this, it's what keeps me going.


----------



## Casper72

Taurus8484 said:


> Reading everyone's comments on here makes me feel like Im not alone. Been trying to get pregnant for the last 7 months, Im 38, my husband is 37. Had all the blood tests and my husbands sperm count was good, just nothing happening. And yes, all my friends and family keep announcing they are pregnant, and I am really happy for them, but Im also so very very jealous. Feels good to be able to actually say it and know that people on here understand what I mean.

I TOTALLY understand the jealousy issue. I am experiencing it myself towards my husbands ex wife. She got 'accidentally knocked up' by some guy she had only been seeing for a month or two. She is now about 16 wks along and it is so hard for me to see. It just doesn't seem fair at all.


----------



## drsquid

bonnie- the bank is giving me 4 free vials (even though i cant prove the first 3 were bad). they arent even asking for documentation (at least they havent so far) they were fabulous on the phone etc. now the clinic... i havent approached them yet. im still vaguely hopeful ( i must be or i woulndt be dealing the with crazies from progesterone).


----------



## Casper72

Taurus8484 said:


> Hope no one gets offended by this question, but I have no CM. None at all!!!! I dont know if it is because of my age or not, so curious as to whether anyone else 38+ has this problem or if its me and thats a contributing reason for no BFP????

I am in the same boat. I used to have loads of CM around ovulation time when I was younger and it lasted for days. In the past 5 years or so I have barely any, if any at all. I've tried preseed but it didn't work....yet. I will keep trying it.


----------



## Casper72

SabrinaKat said:


> please don't give up hope, youngsters -- had an mc at 41 and the cycle we were going to try IVF, at age 43, got pregnant naturally and LO was born in early February (see picture) and is very healthy, happy and just perfect -- I'd recommend all the tests (for both) just to make sure that everything is ok -- such as thyroid, iron levels, etc... and having a history of PCOS and erratic cycles, NEVER thought I'd have children --
> 
> best wishes

Oh, I've had all the blood tests done as well and everything is normal. I have normal 30-33 day cycles too so I'm stumped.


----------



## Taurus8484

Bonnie1990 said:


> Hi ladies. Will be 40 in October hoping for #3. Weird too because I'm already a grandma! Just blew my last chance for a 2012 baby as we never had the chance to bd so now a TWW to nothing. Not sure what's worse. A bfn or no possibility of one. I keep feeling what if this waste good egg and it was just wasted? So this was cycle 4 for us. I guess next month will be #4 again-lol
> 
> I did make an appt to see my gyn for an initial workup after 3 month of bfn. Had fsh/prolactin/TSH tested and they were all good. Had to reschedule consult though. Now it will be right when I ov next so I'm debating if I should postpone again?
> 
> I have cm but this last cycle it was gone so quick. I am thinking about trying Evening Primrose Oil. It is supposed to improve ewcm taken day 1 through ov.
> 
> The special lube should also be adequate. I have preseed myself.
> 
> Drsquid! I can't believe the sperm was bad! I remember how you kept asking for it to be tested! I'm so glad it finally was but do sorry it was bad! They certainly do owe you!
> 
> :dust: ladies

Bonnie1990: I tried Evening Primrose Oil too hoping it would increase my CM. All it did was play around with my AF and I had a 34 day cycle with it, which never happens to me. Gave me false hope that I might be pregnant.

Might be different with you of course.


----------



## Bonnie1990

oh yuk!
were you regular before EPO?
I am pretty regular. 26-28 day cycles. i don't want to screw that up! Its the one good thing i have going for me! :rofl:


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah, I was like clockwork. Took 2 AF's before it went back to normal. Going to try acupuncture next Tuesday, yes getting desperate now..........will let you know how that goes


----------



## Bonnie1990

i love acupuncture for my back pain-and mine is very reasonable $
havent asked if he does fertility work-havent gotten that far yet i guess
enjoy it though!

thanks for the advice on epo!


----------



## SydneyKatie

jennleigh said:


> I am 39 and have been trying to conceive for the past year and 7 months. I recently just got into a specialist and so far everything looks "normal". I am going back this week to start clomid.
> I have noticed the last few days I have been having brown discharge and it's a week and a half before my next period. Also, I woke up out of a sleep last night with horrible cramps and indigestion. Is this something I should be worried about? Getting frustrated!

It's been wonderful to hear what you other ladies are going through. I am 38 and DH 43 and we've been ttc for 12 months. Had all the blood tests, ultrasounds, dye etc which were all normal except that I have PCO (not PCOS) and basically 'unexplained infertility'. No reason I shouldn't fall pregnant apparently. 

Have a lovely FS and we are going to have one more go naturally and then try IUI.

Like many of you I am finding it very difficult to remain positive and happy. Two 'younger' workmates both announced they were pregnant a couple of months ago so now the office is full of baby talk.

I am happy for them but when you hear them talk about how they weren't really planning it and how they'll have to take maternity leave which doesn't suit them right now - it makes me so angry.

I met my amazing DH via online dating after many years travelling and having a great time. Got back home to Australia and realised I was in my late 30's with absolutely no potential men anywhere to be found. Then when I was resigned to be single (and relatively happy) forever, I met 'the one'. And couldn't be happier. If only we could add to our happy little family...

Be strong ladies. You are all inspirational to me and I can't wait to hear how you all get on.

Fingers crossed xoxox


----------



## Watson101

Hi Ladies - great to meet people in the same situation. I'm 38 and have been TTC for nearly 3 years now - all our tests keep coming back fine so very frustrating not to be getting BFP.... I'm having a monitored cycle this month - had scan yesterday on day 10 and follicle is 17mm and lining looking good so here's hoping (again!)

I also don't get very much CM - have tried Robitussin (expectorant - 2x5ml a day in week leading up to O) and that seems to help a little and we also use preseed to make sure there's enough fluid in there. I also can't ever remember ever having a lot of CM.... even when I was younger....

I've been going for acupuncture and taking chinese herbs for the past year and this has regulated my cycles and is supposed to be helping with my lining. I think it is supposed to help with CM as well.

I totally agree about the ticking timebomb thing. When we started TTC I was 35 and thought I had loads of time - this year I'll be 39 and if we need IVF I should hopefully only just get in for NHS treatment before being told I am too old!!!! - which is terrifying. Agree wth you Jenn about the fear of missing the window - DH and I tossing up whether to just pay for IVF ourselves now or wait to get the treatment free but in 8 months time.... when I am even older!!! Thanks so much SabrinaKat for posting - it gives us all hopewe are not just being foolish in hoping.


----------



## trying4four

It's great to meet others who are in the same age bracket as I am :flower:
I also have a problem with CM. Used to have three flowing days of it when I was younger. Didn't have any on my last two cycles. This time I had it over two days but for a grand total of 15 minutes each day and I only got a 2" stretch on it so I don't even know if that is enough. Luckily it was on a weekend, so I grabbed OH each time and said "we gotta go right now!". Who knows :shrug:


----------



## Bonnie1990

trying4four said:


> It's great to meet others who are in the same age bracket as I am :flower:
> I also have a problem with CM. Used to have three flowing days of it when I was younger. Didn't have any on my last two cycles. This time I had it over two days but for a grand total of 15 minutes each day and I only got a 2" stretch on it so I don't even know if that is enough. Luckily it was on a weekend, so I grabbed OH each time and said "we gotta go right now!". Who knows :shrug:

That's a pretty dip on your chart! Fx'd!
Haha to grabbing oh!


----------



## trying4four

Bonnie1990 said:


> That's a pretty dip on your chart! Fx'd!
> Haha to grabbing oh!

Thanks Bonnie. You don't think that dip is too early? It's only 6dpo? I took my temp that morning and went WTH?? :shrug:


----------



## Bonnie1990

trying4four said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> That's a pretty dip on your chart! Fx'd!
> Haha to grabbing oh!
> 
> Thanks Bonnie. You don't think that dip is too early? It's only 6dpo? I took my temp that morning and went WTH?? :shrug:Click to expand...

Not at all. Average is 7-10 but can be before or after!


----------



## Warwounds4lov

It is great to hear that u r ttc! I am at the place u were at back in January. Just had a laparoscopic myomectomy for an intramural...5 to 6 cm fibroid...also a pedunculated one but that wasn't a big deal. I am recovering really well. The surgeon, dr Nezhat, said we could try in 3 mths but would need a c sec. Or wait 6 months and try for vag birth....
The story before all this was that I had an ectopic preg. In December last year...they had to remove my right tube :(. Hard recovery physically and emotionally. It was our first pregnancy...I am 36 my husband 41....and it only took us 5 months to conceive.

Thanks for posting your story...it gives me hope that we will be where ur at right now in a few months:). Any idea if u guys will go w vaginal or c sec or who knows? Sending tons of positive energy your way!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hope you have a speedy healing!

AFM-vag unless it is an emergency. My past two were as we'll. I'm scared to death of an epidural and have never had surgery before. I am in healthcare so I guess I know too much about what is going on! I can watch but I don't want it to be me! I was a nervous wreck just to get my IUD removed! :rofl:


----------



## trying4four

Well ladies, I'm bummed :cry: AF symptoms are starting. I'm still not due to test for a while, but I think that the :witch: will be visiting early. Drat, and I was gearing up for a Christmas baby. Sigh.


----------



## Bonnie1990

don't count yourself out yet- af & pg symptoms are similar


----------



## AltaMom

trying4four you never know until she shows her ugly head or a BFP! Keep hopes high!


----------



## PositiveUs

This is a great thread as I am also 39. But it seems everyone on here has good labs. I do not have good labs, AMH is low and FSH is high. Started mini ivf this week. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## trying4four

PositiveUS - what is a mini ivf?


----------



## Casper72

PositiveUS - what is a mini ivf? 

Can I second that as I have no idea what a mini ivf is either.


----------



## hockey24

PositiveUs said:


> This is a great thread as I am also 39. But it seems everyone on here has good labs. I do not have good labs, AMH is low and FSH is high. Started mini ivf this week. Good luck to everyone!

Hey PositiveUS - I'm like you! 39 and low AMH and high FSH. :wacko: Done a bunch of medicated IUI's and 1 round of IVF with no luck. Having surgery next week to take out a small fibroid and hoping that does the trick! Recovery is 3-4 months so hoping to be back in the game by August! :thumbup:

I'm not sure what mini IVF is either? :dohh:


----------



## Bonnie1990

I googled it. 
Its basically IVF but on clomid instead of the heavy injectible stim drugs
Costs less, Less monitoring required, fewer side effects, fewer embryos


----------



## Casper72

Thanks Bonnie. We may have to look into that if our last IUI fails. We can't afford IVF.


----------



## trying4four

I'm out. AF showed today :cry:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Casper72 said:


> Thanks Bonnie. We may have to look into that if our last IUI fails. We can't afford IVF.

fx'd this cycle does the trick!
:dust:



trying4four said:


> I'm out. AF showed today :cry:

:hugs::flower::cry:


----------



## AltaMom

Hey Ladies, where is everyone at in their cycle? I'm CD13, and not getting anything on my OPK yet. Which is not like me at all! This is 2nd cycle after my HSG, and we're on clommid again (100mg), but I Ov like clockwork, where is my LH?????


----------



## Bonnie1990

AltaMom said:


> Hey Ladies, where is everyone at in their cycle? I'm CD13, and not getting anything on my OPK yet. Which is not like me at all! This is 2nd cycle after my HSG, and we're on clommid again (100mg), but I Ov like clockwork, where is my LH?????

I'm 12dpo-temp dropped today and boobs are killing me. Guessing af will show tomorrow. But it's ok-not expecting anything this month anyway. 

What day do you usually ov? When have you been using OPK?


----------



## PositiveUs

My mini ivf is going to be clomid pill and gonal f injections for stimulation. The goal is to do minimal stimulation to produce a few good quality eggs rather than as many eggs as we can get and risk poor quality. 
Thank you for all your support. 
I probably start gonal f injections tomorrow.
This is still expensive!


----------



## Bonnie1990

PositiveUs said:


> My mini ivf is going to be clomid pill and gonal f injections for stimulation. The goal is to do minimal stimulation to produce a few good quality eggs rather than as many eggs as we can get and risk poor quality.
> Thank you for all your support.
> I probably start gonal f injections tomorrow.
> This is still expensive!

Fx'd! :dust:


----------



## PositiveUs

hockey24 said:


> PositiveUs said:
> 
> 
> This is a great thread as I am also 39. But it seems everyone on here has good labs. I do not have good labs, AMH is low and FSH is high. Started mini ivf this week. Good luck to everyone!
> 
> Hey PositiveUS - I'm like you! 39 and low AMH and high FSH. :wacko: Done a bunch of medicated IUI's and 1 round of IVF with no luck. Having surgery next week to take out a small fibroid and hoping that does the trick! Recovery is 3-4 months so hoping to be back in the game by August! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm not sure what mini IVF is either? :dohh:Click to expand...

Did you have any to freeze from IVF #1 ??

What was your protocol ??

Did you do ICSI and assisted hatching?


----------



## trying4four

PositiveUs said:


> My mini ivf is going to be clomid pill and gonal f injections for stimulation. The goal is to do minimal stimulation to produce a few good quality eggs rather than as many eggs as we can get and risk poor quality.
> Thank you for all your support.
> I probably start gonal f injections tomorrow.
> This is still expensive!

Good Luck!! FX'd for you!!


----------



## AltaMom

Bonnie1990 said:


> AltaMom said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies, where is everyone at in their cycle? I'm CD13, and not getting anything on my OPK yet. Which is not like me at all! This is 2nd cycle after my HSG, and we're on clommid again (100mg), but I Ov like clockwork, where is my LH?????
> 
> I'm 12dpo-temp dropped today and boobs are killing me. Guessing af will show tomorrow. But it's ok-not expecting anything this month anyway.
> 
> What day do you usually ov? When have you been using OPK?Click to expand...

I should Ov today, have been using my OPK's for the last 5 days, just in case. I've been using them for a year, so I pretty much know exactly what happens on what day. Just frustrating. I don't temp, as I work shift work and can't do it on a regular basis. Sorry about the temp drop, but you never know! Ladies always seem to get their BFP when they think they are out.


----------



## Bonnie1990

AltaMom said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AltaMom said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies, where is everyone at in their cycle? I'm CD13, and not getting anything on my OPK yet. Which is not like me at all! This is 2nd cycle after my HSG, and we're on clommid again (100mg), but I Ov like clockwork, where is my LH?????
> 
> I'm 12dpo-temp dropped today and boobs are killing me. Guessing af will show tomorrow. But it's ok-not expecting anything this month anyway.
> 
> What day do you usually ov? When have you been using OPK?Click to expand...
> 
> I should Ov today, have been using my OPK's for the last 5 days, just in case. I've been using them for a year, so I pretty much know exactly what happens on what day. Just frustrating. I don't temp, as I work shift work and can't do it on a regular basis. Sorry about the temp drop, but you never know! Ladies always seem to get their BFP when they think they are out.Click to expand...

Do you OPK more than once per day? You might have missed the surge. But if you have been at it this long I'm sure you know all the signs. 

Thanks but No worries about the temp-af is totally expected this month as this cycle was a bust. Db's kids were with us for spring break and there was never any chance to bd. all we managed to get in was day after ov. So I would be completely shocked if anything happened. I'm just ready for cd1 because this month we have swapped weekends and will be kid free for plenty of well timed fun. 

Fx'd you catch that eggy!


----------



## PositiveUs

Ok. The follicles they saw this morning are actually cycts that are 20mm and the cycle will most likely be cancelled because of this. 
I am going to another radiologist in the morning to confirm. 
Trying not to cry.


----------



## AltaMom

Big Hugs PositiveUS. Just try to keep an open mind until you hear from the other radiologist. I know this whole TTC thing is so difficult sometimes.


----------



## Bonnie1990

hugs PositiveUS. At least if that is what they are they were found before you went full blown into the cycle. have you had them before or is this something new?


----------



## PositiveUs

Ok. The old radiologist and tech and equipment are bad. I went to an actual hospital radiology department which is well known and they found no fibroid or cysts, just follicles, some of them are bigger than they expected but they said those may dissappear and new ones may grow so they put me on the injectible stims tonight. 
Trying not to be excited. I can see there is a delicate balance during these cycles with providers and scans and readings. This is nuts. I can't believe any of us go through all this! But it is worth it. 
Thanks for the support. 
Another scan tomorrow.
This is a rollercoaster.


----------



## Bonnie1990

I have got to ask-where in the us do you live?
Holy cow that is a messed up practice! I work in healthcare and find this just awful!
I am so glad you got a second opinion before they canceled the cycle!


----------



## AltaMom

FX'd for you PositiveUS. At least it was figured out quickly, and you didn't miss out on anything other than some sleep!

As for me, finally got a +ve OPK yesterday afternoon. Was stark white negative mid morning, and then mid afternoon the test line was darker than the control line! Not sure what's with the little blip in my cycle, but just so relieved that we didn't miss my Ov! The OPK was still +ve today, so I actually feel I might have a good chance this month. This is Cycle 2 after my HSG and I took Clommid. Yay!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Great news! Afternoons are supposed to be better for OPK!


----------



## PositiveUs

Glad everyone seems well on here.
I am to stay on stims through the weekend.
I am cautiously excited. 
I realize this could be cancelled at any time so I don't take anything for granted.
Monday's scan and bloodwork will really tell the story.
I am not assuming anything, just one day at a time.
Baby dust to all!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Fx'd for you! :dust:


----------



## AltaMom

Really hoping for you PositiveUs. I'm starting my 2ww. Really hoping to get a BFP!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Cd1-ready for a new month!


----------



## windy

hi ladies im 39 this year and have been trying for baby since last september. my periods r always regular until this week i bled once on tues nothing till wed lunch time and have been bleeding since, my last period was 10 days ago and my next one due in 5 days time, doc says its intermenstral bleed nothing to worry about this has never happened to me before bit freaked out any advice given would be great


----------



## trying4four

Bonnie1990 said:


> Cd1-ready for a new month!

I'm on CD5. Lets hope May is our month!!


----------



## drsquid

Bonnie- me too. Going for cd3 us on Monday. Fingers
Crossed for no cysts. Meds have arrived at FedEx just need to go get them


----------



## Lteach04

Found out in October that I have AMH of .3, everything else looked fine. My husband has low mobility and low count. Went to fertility specialist and their diagnosis was only hope was IVF, well that isn't an option right now, money wise. My current insurance plan covers nothing infertility related. So we put what we could together and opted to try IUI's with Clomid. Now I feel that the fertility specialist was just humoring us and didn't really give it 100%, they didn't test me for everything (FSH, progesterone...) So we did 3 IUI's unsuccessfully. My second IUI they did test progesterone and found it drops too early so with 3rd and final IUI we did HCG injections .They falied to tell me that those injections can delay your period so I thought I was pregnant for 3 days, of course was devastated. Now we are into our 3rd cycle trying natural approaches, herbs, exercise, trying to limit stress. Last cycle I started using progesterone cream. Through charting I believe I have leutal phase defect. My temp stays elevated for short time, not long enough for implantation to be successful. This last cycle, I ovulated 4 days earlier and then on day 21 and 22 my temp dropped and had little spotting. Thought might be implantantion dip. Then yesterday, day 23 my temp went way up but I started bleeding. Almost like normal period but it is 4 days way too early. In all the months I have charted, I have started my cycle around days 26-28. Researched online and thought maybe it might be decidual bleeding, so have continued with progesterone cream. Today, temp was high again but am in day 2 of bleeding. Not sure if I should continue with progesterone cream and hope that maybe I am pg but then take a risk that if I'm not can delay or suppress ovulation for next cycle. Ahhhh, sucks that I can't see a doctor or any professional due to money. Sooo, if any of you have had similar situation, please share. I am hoping to change health plans in May. Found the other plan my work has does cover some infertility diagnostic tests, treatment and IUI's. We have applied for one grant to help with IVF but if we get it, won't be until next year. Sooo frustrating. I so know about feeling like the whole world is pregnant. I am a preschool teacher and tons of parents are pregnant as well as 5 staff members. :wacko:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hi Lteach.
Im sorry for the confusing time you are going through. I wish i had some advice but i dont know much about progesterone creme. I have never tired it. Where do you live? in US is sounds as far as you having insurance? It seems that the testing is diagnostic related and that should at least be covered. Hopefully you will have a better option at open enrollment and at least it is fairly soon. most are not until nov/dec for a january start.


----------



## velo

LTeach04, I would say it is likely AF. If you ovulated 4 days early then AF should come about 4 days early.


----------



## PositiveUs

Cycle cancelled. 
I had follicles that were too big and ones that were too small.
They are not calling me a poor responder yet.
They said its just not an optimal cycle.
Better to wait until next time and not waste anymore time.
Now I can't wait to get my period.
It could be in one week or two weeks, no one knows.
I don't even know if there is any benefit to trying naturally but I guess I will take the OPKs until they are positive and try for the hell of it.
I have one blocked tube and my lining is too thin so chances are really slim.
They say I will take same meds and same dose next time but add estrogen to get a thicker lining.
I guess I'm ok.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Sorry that the cycle was canceled. We're the follies on your unblocked side? I would say go for a natural while your waiting. Have some fun! And you never know....otherwise looks like a better combination of meds next cycle is headed your way and that sounds like a good thing to me :hugs:


----------



## Casper72

PositiveUs said:


> Cycle cancelled.
> I had follicles that were too big and ones that were too small.
> They are not calling me a poor responder yet.
> They said its just not an optimal cycle.
> Better to wait until next time and not waste anymore time.
> Now I can't wait to get my period.
> It could be in one week or two weeks, no one knows.
> I don't even know if there is any benefit to trying naturally but I guess I will take the OPKs until they are positive and try for the hell of it.
> I have one blocked tube and my lining is too thin so chances are really slim.
> They say I will take same meds and same dose next time but add estrogen to get a thicker lining.
> I guess I'm ok.

I'm so sorry that your cycle got cancelled this month. I am confused about follicles being too big. I thought big was a good thing. How big is too big and why is it not a good thing?


----------



## drsquid

Crap crap crap. 2.3cm cyst on one side and a small one on the other. So no stims for me. I am going to Philly at the end of may so I'd have to miss 2 cycles which I don't want to do. New plan, us Monday to see if I'm growing a follicle despite the cysts then do an unmedicated cycle. If that doesn't work I'd have to skip a cycle anyway for ivf so... Now if I don't grow a follicle... And I have to skip this cycle entirely.. I'm pondering skipping the trip home. Tickets were pretty cheap and al though I know my parents would be sad, I think id just stress the whole time about how I should be cycling etc. I'm 39, I don't have time to step back and just take months off.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Geez squid. Your having the worst luck. I hope the unmedicated works for you. They are testing the ds first too right? 
If the tickets weren't too much then maybe it would be a good idea unless you use that month off as your break before IVF? Then you would be distracted more. 
:hugs:


----------



## drsquid

Well it isn't a month off (going home that it) just a week when I'd likely be doing egg retrieval etc. I know he'd want to do Lupron first so I'll have to skip a cycle to do ivf. If I can do an unmedicated cycle this month then I'll go home as I intended and use that as the skipped cycle (though June could be a cluster as far as timing etc cause I don't haves
Work schedule yet oh and I have to go to court (maybe... It has been postponed twice already). Anyone know the stats on making a follicle despite a cyst? Before I starte all the meds I reliably ovulated on my own every month.


----------



## greenjelly

hi all, could I join this group please? 39 and a half. TTC for about 14 months now. Would be my first. Sorry to hear about your problems Squid. When you are a teenager, you assume you get pregnant at the sight of a sperm and yet here we are, doing all these things to make a baby! 
Can I be honest and say sometimes I wonder how much I really do want a baby? My life is pretty easy going, I have no money worries. We live in a one bed flat so I would need to look at upping my mortgage for a bigger place which would mean I would have to return to full time work (I am the major bread winner) at some point. Im going to be 40 in October and my OH 50 next year - are we just too old for this? Then again, all my friends are popping them out and I dont want to not experience birth and motherhood. Does anyone have these worries? Is it terribly awful to feel this way?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hi green jelly 
I do know what you mean sometimes. My youngest is almost 18 my oldest almost 20 and I have a granddaughter. 
DB's youngest is 8. Sometimes I wonder why in my right mind do I want to start over? 
But I always wanted more kids. Just not with my x. DB is a great man and a wonderful father. It won't be easy but it will be fun. That's what get me back on track. But I all think we wonder sometimes


----------



## drsquid

ive just always wanted kids but figured id find someone. im almost always single so.. the one thing i luckily dont have to beat myself up over is years of bcp.. since im always single ive probably taken about 6 months total ever. i have a house, a secure job and my life feels empty and pointless. my mom's aunt rose is in her 80s and said she doesnt regret never getting married but she regrets not having kids..


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh squid I hope you can get things worked out. Remember you have to take care of you first and what is going to give you the most happiness. :thumbup::flower: & :dust:


----------



## drsquid

yeah but this trying is making me miserable but i cant see stopping either, thatd make all of this a waste and not get me what i wanted. tried to go on a date last night which failed miserably and made me feel worse about myself than before (he was over an hour late so i went home and he made me feel bad about it). just nothing makes me happy right now.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Well he doesn't sound worth your time anyway! 
Dating is tough. I met my DB on match.com which makes me laugh when I see the commercials now. Have you tried there?

I know you have had a rough time with TTC with the bad ds and all. It's enough to make anyone want to give up. But it can still happen-both a baby and love. It's not to late for either. I wish I had more words to help make it better. Just know that we are all her to listen and support you. :hugs:

You are worth it


----------



## greenjelly

drsquid said:


> yeah but this trying is making me miserable but i cant see stopping either, thatd make all of this a waste and not get me what i wanted. tried to go on a date last night which failed miserably and made me feel worse about myself than before (he was over an hour late so i went home and he made me feel bad about it). just nothing makes me happy right now.

An hour late?! I dont blame you for leaving early. That's a sure way to make a girl lose her enthusiasm for a date. Unless he had a really good and seemingly sincere excuse? Big hugs Squid. There are a lot of frogs out there it seems. being new to this, Im not even sure I should ask such things but would you have a baby on your own? Have you explored other sperm avenues? 
:hugs:


----------



## drsquid

oh im totally having a baby on my own,. not really interested in dating. met this guy the other day and my friends insisted i should go on a date.. waste of time really. i absolutely dont want a known donor. no way!!!! i did 4 cycles with a donor (from a sperm bank) who turned out to be a dud (poor count, poor progression but my doc didnt check til the 4th cycle). got a different donor but now i need to do an unmedicated cycle cause i got cysts from the injections last cycle


----------



## PositiveUs

Hey everybody.
I was given only a 5% chance with my own eggs due to amh (0.39 and 0.43). The clinic bases most everything on amh levels, not afc or fsh. Every clinic is different.
I went ahead and started the ivf process anyway, facing this very low percentage of sucess. 
I was given 50% chance of pregnancy with donor eggs.
The nurse practitioner said that if I think I have one good egg left it could work.
I feel I have one good egg left if it will grow.
Am I nuts or should I just put my money towards a donor and stop this nonsense?
I figure I will try to stim again and if they find I'm a "poor responder" then I will go to donor egg.
I don't mind having a baby that isn't genetically mine, it's just that you have to tell your kid and family and friends and I fear the stigma that I couldn't make my own egg. 
Sometimes I feel like such a loser for even trying this so late in the game.
I too have a pretty laid back life style and am approaching 40 any minute now.
I do wonder if I'm making a mistake by trying.
Adenomyosis isn't going to help anything either.
:cry:
Thanks for all your support ladies. :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Why do you have to tell anyone beside maybe the child when they are older? If you use de that is a private choice. 

Stupid question but can you stim and if you only end up with one egg can they use a de at the same time as they like to put back more than one to increase your chances. Would that be more cost effective and give you a better shot? Just wondering-may be a totally ridiculous idea

Oh can I ask what your fsh is?


----------



## PositiveUs

I will try to stim again and see if anything grows. If there is only one follicle they would not suggest going through egg collection. My fsh was 11.9, 10.3, 8.9 and 7.4 over the past 6 months. Last month it was 7.4 and estrodiol was 70s or so. I thought that was great. Estrogen and fsh have a negative feedback with each other. 6 months ago fsh was 10.3 and estrodiol was 94, then it was 106! I started taking DIM pro and it went down from 106 to 72 the next month. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Casper72

Casper72 said:


> Taurus8484 said:
> 
> 
> Reading everyone's comments on here makes me feel like Im not alone. Been trying to get pregnant for the last 7 months, Im 38, my husband is 37. Had all the blood tests and my husbands sperm count was good, just nothing happening. And yes, all my friends and family keep announcing they are pregnant, and I am really happy for them, but Im also so very very jealous. Feels good to be able to actually say it and know that people on here understand what I mean.
> 
> I TOTALLY understand the jealousy issue. I am experiencing it myself towards my husbands ex wife. She got 'accidentally knocked up' by some guy she had only been seeing for a month or two. She is now about 16 wks along and it is so hard for me to see. It just doesn't seem fair at all.Click to expand...

Just found out a co-worker is pregnant after trying for only 2 or 3 months. My initial reaction was anger and jealousy, but it's gone now and I'm very happy for her. They are a young couple and this is their first baby. I'm so happy that conceiving was easy for them and they aren't having to go through month after month of trying......like me! haha Oh well, I had my easy times of getting pregnant when I was much younger. I know it will happen, this baby is just taking it's sweet time getting here is all. Little stinker!


----------



## trying4four

Well, here I am...again. AF finished, drugs finished and now I start the OPKs and hopefully O in the next nine days. This was fun the first month, now.. :wacko: The good news for me is that I've got an appt with my FS for July and my day three blood work seems to be fine. Now, I wait :dohh:

Drsquid, I hope everything goes okay for you!

FX'd for each and every one of you for your BFPs!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

good luck & :dust: and fx'd!


----------



## trying4four

PositiveUS, sending good vibes your way :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

casper- im glad you could get over it so quickly. im finding that harder and harder. the instructor at my gym is pregnant and it was an oopsie (i guess it is reassuring that if she can get pregnant, my level of working out is no big deal). it is stupid but i almost feel like everytime someone else gets pregnant that decreases my chances, like there are a limited number of pregnancies to go around ,.


----------



## Bonnie1990

yeah- i worry that i am overdoing it at times. the one person at work who knows i am ttc is older and old school! says no gym, no long walks/hikes. stay in bed 12 hours feet up! lol no way! 

might try feet up on the wall for the hell of it this month-cant hurt-db will think im a nutcase though! lol


----------



## drsquid

she is early 30s. but teaches several intense classes everyday, does crossfit etc. so my 2 hrs a day about 5 days a week is no biggie and i certainly dont do her intensity. bah, i feel a bit better today but.. still just so frustrated


----------



## Bonnie1990

i hear ya....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Casper72

PositiveUs said:


> Cycle cancelled.
> I had follicles that were too big and ones that were too small.
> They are not calling me a poor responder yet.
> They said its just not an optimal cycle.
> Better to wait until next time and not waste anymore time.
> Now I can't wait to get my period.
> It could be in one week or two weeks, no one knows.
> I don't even know if there is any benefit to trying naturally but I guess I will take the OPKs until they are positive and try for the hell of it.
> I have one blocked tube and my lining is too thin so chances are really slim.
> They say I will take same meds and same dose next time but add estrogen to get a thicker lining.
> I guess I'm ok.

What did they consider too big for follicle size?


----------



## Casper72

drsquid said:


> casper- im glad you could get over it so quickly. im finding that harder and harder. the instructor at my gym is pregnant and it was an oopsie (i guess it is reassuring that if she can get pregnant, my level of working out is no big deal). it is stupid but i almost feel like everytime someone else gets pregnant that decreases my chances, like there are a limited number of pregnancies to go around ,.

I know how you feel, trust me I do. I suppose if I didn't already have two daughters then I would be really bothered by it. It's not her fault she got pregnant easily and I'm not. I figure if I were to get mad and stay mad about it, that will only bring me bad karma. I know it's easier said than done sometimes though. Hang in there!


----------



## drsquid

yeah having no kids it freaks me out thinking that maybe i cant get pregnant.. got us at work today. i now have something that is 1.2 cm on the right (had a 2.3 cm cyst on monday) it doesnt look irregular so im hoping it is a follicle and not a deflating cyst. had smaller ones on the left. we will see what happens. also got a sperm count on the new sperm that just arrived 28 million/ml, 50% motility, progression of 3


----------



## Bonnie1990

fx'd--when is iui?


----------



## Casper72

greenjelly said:


> hi all, could I join this group please? 39 and a half. TTC for about 14 months now. Would be my first. Sorry to hear about your problems Squid. When you are a teenager, you assume you get pregnant at the sight of a sperm and yet here we are, doing all these things to make a baby!
> Can I be honest and say sometimes I wonder how much I really do want a baby? My life is pretty easy going, I have no money worries. We live in a one bed flat so I would need to look at upping my mortgage for a bigger place which would mean I would have to return to full time work (I am the major bread winner) at some point. Im going to be 40 in October and my OH 50 next year - are we just too old for this? Then again, all my friends are popping them out and I dont want to not experience birth and motherhood. Does anyone have these worries? Is it terribly awful to feel this way?

No, it's not awful to feel that way at all. You are just being honest with yourself. I am not exactly in the same situation since I already have 2 daughters and husband had 2 of his own as well, we are trying for one together. I am 39, my girls are 20 and 14 so I am nearly done raising them. Sometimes I think I'm nuts for wanting to start all over again when life is so easy, money isn't a problem, we can pick up and go anywhere whenever we want without too much of a hassle and do I really want to give all of that up for a baby? Well yes I if it happens, but it's not happening as easily as we thought it would. We may not have to worry about it if I'm never able to conceive. So in some ways it would be the tiniest bit of a relief but on the other hand it would be terribly sad for us and would always feel like there is something missing between us. So I put it in God's hands cause I figure he knows better than me and if it's meant to be it will be.


----------



## PositiveUs

Casper72 said:


> PositiveUs said:
> 
> 
> Cycle cancelled.
> I had follicles that were too big and ones that were too small.
> They are not calling me a poor responder yet.
> They said its just not an optimal cycle.
> Better to wait until next time and not waste anymore time.
> Now I can't wait to get my period.
> It could be in one week or two weeks, no one knows.
> I don't even know if there is any benefit to trying naturally but I guess I will take the OPKs until they are positive and try for the hell of it.
> I have one blocked tube and my lining is too thin so chances are really slim.
> They say I will take same meds and same dose next time but add estrogen to get a thicker lining.
> I guess I'm ok.
> 
> What did they consider too big for follicle size?Click to expand...

32, 31, 29mm follicles were the ones that were too big. They were big to begin with and that's why they were going to cancel me before I even started stims but for some reason they said they wanted me to start stims even with these follicles that were 20 and 17.5mm prior to stims. 
The left ovary had one 13 and one 14mm and multiple <10mm when they cancelled me. 

Altogether, that's a lot of follicles regardless of size for a person with an afc of 2! So I am pretty f'in happy regardless.!


----------



## greenjelly

Casper72 said:


> greenjelly said:
> 
> 
> hi all, could I join this group please? 39 and a half. TTC for about 14 months now. Would be my first. Sorry to hear about your problems Squid. When you are a teenager, you assume you get pregnant at the sight of a sperm and yet here we are, doing all these things to make a baby!
> Can I be honest and say sometimes I wonder how much I really do want a baby? My life is pretty easy going, I have no money worries. We live in a one bed flat so I would need to look at upping my mortgage for a bigger place which would mean I would have to return to full time work (I am the major bread winner) at some point. Im going to be 40 in October and my OH 50 next year - are we just too old for this? Then again, all my friends are popping them out and I dont want to not experience birth and motherhood. Does anyone have these worries? Is it terribly awful to feel this way?
> 
> No, it's not awful to feel that way at all. You are just being honest with yourself. I am not exactly in the same situation since I already have 2 daughters and husband had 2 of his own as well, we are trying for one together. I am 39, my girls are 20 and 14 so I am nearly done raising them. Sometimes I think I'm nuts for wanting to start all over again when life is so easy, money isn't a problem, we can pick up and go anywhere whenever we want without too much of a hassle and do I really want to give all of that up for a baby? Well yes I if it happens, but it's not happening as easily as we thought it would. We may not have to worry about it if I'm never able to conceive. So in some ways it would be the tiniest bit of a relief but on the other hand it would be terribly sad for us and would always feel like there is something missing between us. So I put it in God's hands cause I figure he knows better than me and if it's meant to be it will be.Click to expand...

Thanks for that Casper. I'm on an 'on it' day today. I think a baby would be a very welcome addition to my life. We shall see, as you say let Fate take a hand. Are you looking to have fertility assistance?


----------



## Casper72

greenjelly-Yes, I had my 3rd IUI on April 25th and am still in the TWW but not feeling very hopeful. I have all of my pre-AF symptoms just like every other month. I'm trying to stay calm and keep positive but I know in my heart it did not work. So we are done with assisted tries. My doc said there is no need to do more IUIs. Everything was optimal this month and he said if it doesn't work, it's time to explore other options. We can't afford IVF so we will continue to try naturally until 2/2013 then we are done.


----------



## trying4four

Casper72, :hugs: my FX'd for you for a BFP this month.
Have you thought about coming up to Canada for IVF? I think in my town it's something like $6K and then $3K for the following two rounds. Don't know if that's an option but I do know some Americans who came here as in their state IVF was something like $25K.


----------



## Bonnie1990

The price difference is boggling. US healthcare is way to "business" driven but will never change. I work in healthcare so I see it all. That would be a great option for you if you can swing that Casper, being that you are already so far north. 
Another option is a "shared risk" program where you ate guaranteed a baby or you get your money back. It's so hard to gamble the cost of IVF. 

I honesty have no idea what we would do if we came to the point of IVF being an option. DB has the finances but would we spend it or not-would I go through all of it or not I just don't know. 

My fingers are crossed for you that this cycle worked. Everyone says how af and pg s/s are similar....I frankly don't remember at this point.


----------



## PositiveUs

Just waiting for:witch:to drop by so I can get my baseline scan to see if I have any cysts so I can start another cycle of mini ivf. I didn't check opk this month. I didn't BD at the right times. I stopped temping. I've gone AWOL! I almost feel disconnected from all of this like I don't care whether this works or not. I don't look at babies and wish I had one. I don't look at pregnant women and feel jealous. I would not be suprised if the baseline scan prevents me from beginning a new cycle and if I get the chance to start a cycle, I am will not be suprised if it is cancelled again. I wish I could have a good cry but I just don't feel enough emotion to even cry.


----------



## Casper72

Our 3rd IUI failed. The witch got me 2 days early with a furry. 

trying4four-I had never considered going to Cananda for IVF, thank you for the info. That is about half of what our clinic here would charge us and we are very close to the border, in fact my husband and I have been to Victoria, BC 3 times in the past year. If you have any links to clinics or good info for me, please share.


----------



## AltaMom

Casper72 said:


> Our 3rd IUI failed. The witch got me 2 days early with a furry.
> 
> trying4four-I had never considered going to Cananda for IVF, thank you for the info. That is about half of what our clinic here would charge us and we are very close to the border, in fact my husband and I have been to Victoria, BC 3 times in the past year. If you have any links to clinics or good info for me, please share.

I'm originally from Victoria, BC, but now live in Alberta. There are a few fertility clinics in Vancouver; Victoria isn't really big enough to support a clinic. As far as I know, couples travel to Vancouver for treatment.


----------



## trying4four

Casper72 said:


> Our 3rd IUI failed. The witch got me 2 days early with a furry.
> 
> trying4four-I had never considered going to Cananda for IVF, thank you for the info. That is about half of what our clinic here would charge us and we are very close to the border, in fact my husband and I have been to Victoria, BC 3 times in the past year. If you have any links to clinics or good info for me, please share.

Hey, that's where I am! Come visit me!
Here we have the Victoria Fertility Clinic. Dr. Hudson is absolutely wonderful and I could provide you with many, many references (and babies for that matter) for him. I saw him when I was TTC #2 and I'll be seeing him in July. Their website is: www.victoriafertility.com They do have an international clientele, and I believe that you can do your first consult over the phone.
I'm so sorry that your IUI failed. :hugs: I hope this might be an option. :hugs:


----------



## trying4four

AltaMom said:


> I'm originally from Victoria, BC, but now live in Alberta. There are a few fertility clinics in Vancouver; Victoria isn't really big enough to support a clinic. As far as I know, couples travel to Vancouver for treatment.

Yep, we have our own. We grew :haha:
Where in Alta are you now? I've lost friends to Calgary and Grande Prairie in the past few years :cry:


----------



## Casper72

trying4four said:


> Casper72 said:
> 
> 
> Our 3rd IUI failed. The witch got me 2 days early with a furry.
> 
> trying4four-I had never considered going to Cananda for IVF, thank you for the info. That is about half of what our clinic here would charge us and we are very close to the border, in fact my husband and I have been to Victoria, BC 3 times in the past year. If you have any links to clinics or good info for me, please share.
> 
> Hey, that's where I am! Come visit me!
> Here we have the Victoria Fertility Clinic. Dr. Hudson is absolutely wonderful and I could provide you with many, many references (and babies for that matter) for him. I saw him when I was TTC #2 and I'll be seeing him in July. Their website is: www.victoriafertility.com They do have an international clientele, and I believe that you can do your first consult over the phone.
> I'm so sorry that your IUI failed. :hugs: I hope this might be an option. :hugs:Click to expand...


Thank you so much for the great info! I will be checking out the link. Did you get pregnant on your first IVF try?


----------



## trying4four

How are you ladies doing? Any symptoms or BFPs yet?
AF is due in four days for me and I can already feel her coming :cry:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hi. Not too many symptoms but my chart has been great this cycle. :shrug:
11dpo and bfn on a sensative strip so I figure I'm out. 
How about you-when are you testing?

Ps-edit. Your chart looks great too and I see you have been testing!


----------



## trying4four

Ooohh Bonnie...your charts looks just great.
Yes, I caved and tested...because I am a poas-aholic, I have a bunch of cheapies and I was really hoping for a mother's day miracle, but no such luck :cry: Tested this morning at 10dpo because I've always shown a bfp by that point and it was negative. Not even a glimmer of hope for a line...totally, undeniably, 100% negative. So, will wait for AF who should arrive on Wednesday and then on to cycle #5.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Poas-aholic too. :haha:
I also was hoping for a mothers day suprise. Now I'm hoping for a b-day present for DB. If not it will be on to a fathers day present lol.


----------



## trying4four

Hey Bonnie, Who is Gail and how do you go about getting a prediction?


----------



## Bonnie1990

www.psychic123ukreadings.net and on Facebook as gailpsychic
She does alot of different readings and spells and one of her areas is in fertility and pregnancy.


----------



## trying4four

Well, I don't think I need Gail this month...massive temp drop this morning. Oh well. On to round #5 in a few days. Maybe father's day will bring us a surprise.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh crap!:growlmad:
:hugs:


----------



## PositiveUs

That's why I stopped temping. I've been checking my temp for almost 2 years and I hate the temp drop!!!


----------



## PositiveUs

Baseline scan yesterday for second attempt at mini ivf cycle. I was cleared for take off. Start clomid, baby aspirin and estrace (to prevent thin lining which I had last time) today. I asked about the steroid, which I had last time instead of the baby aspirin, and they said they don't use the steroid anymore and that things change daily around there based on new data and studies. This is a bit scary. I thought the idea behind the low dose steroid was to reduce inflammation in the uterus and help the body not reject the embryo. Idk. Its a freakin crap shute for sure! Jeez....:shrug:


----------



## Bonnie1990

It's dissapointing but I kinda like the warning.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ooh fx'd for you!
That is the one thing about the field of medicine. It is a constant moving target. There is always new data or new tests or new procedures or new rules. It never ends. Hope the baby asa works. I have been taking it too but just on my own so who knows.


----------



## trying4four

I actually like the advance warning of the temp drop. That way I'm sure to carry tampons with me :rofl: Anyway, I'm still nice and low so AF should be here today sometime.
Bonnie....your chart looks sooo promising!!! Don't know what's up with the bfn's but it looks like it may go into a third set of temps!!! :happydance:


----------



## Bonnie1990

I know! I am going crazy-can't focus on anything...and can't stop eating-im constantly stomach growling hungry.:grr:


----------



## PositiveUs

trying4four said:


> I actually like the advance warning of the temp drop. That way I'm sure to carry tampons with me :rofl: Anyway, I'm still nice and low so AF should be here today sometime.
> Bonnie....your chart looks sooo promising!!! Don't know what's up with the bfn's but it looks like it may go into a third set of temps!!! :happydance:

I never used tampons my whole life, but started in my thirties and recently stopped using them when I read all about them on the internet; what they are made of and that they could potentially cause endo even if they are only made of unbleached cotton, etc. Idk. I was willing to try any small attempt at ttc, so giving up tampons wasn't a big deal. Maybe its all hype but I figure, why take a chance.


----------



## Bonnie1990

PositiveUs said:


> trying4four said:
> 
> 
> I actually like the advance warning of the temp drop. That way I'm sure to carry tampons with me :rofl: Anyway, I'm still nice and low so AF should be here today sometime.
> Bonnie....your chart looks sooo promising!!! Don't know what's up with the bfn's but it looks like it may go into a third set of temps!!! :happydance:
> 
> I never used tampons my whole life, but started in my thirties and recently stopped using them when I read all about them on the internet; what they are made of and that they could potentially cause endo even if they are only made of unbleached cotton, etc. Idk. I was willing to try any small attempt at ttc, so giving up tampons wasn't a big deal. Maybe its all hype but I figure, why take a chance.Click to expand...

I use them. I have never had any issues with endo but I did read about it and it makes sence. I did try a cycle with out any-obviously it did not make a difference so I went back to them. :shrug:


----------



## trying4four

Im out. AF arrived last night.
On to cycle #5.


----------



## Bonnie1990

trying4four said:


> Im out. AF arrived last night.
> On to cycle #5.

Crap! I'm just waiting for it to show. Blah


----------



## JandK

Im on cycle 2 day 17. We did our second IUI on Mothers day so im hoping its a good sign. I have decided that TTC must be more fun for people that arent 39 and spending large amounts monthly to get pregnant. Its stressful but I have a wonderful partner and that is the biggest comfort.


----------



## JandK

Sorry to hear that. Keep trying


----------



## PositiveUs

I took 5 days of 100mg clomid (D3-D7) and today was the scan to see if we continue.
The scan shows one follicle on each side. 
I start injectibles tonight and scan wednesday for progress.
You can be cancelled at any moment for anything, so I'm pretty happy.
At first I thought 2 follicles was so little but I'm lucky to have any!
Sorry the witch got you guys.


----------



## PositiveUs

They have me on estrace tablets, but not by mouth....by V.....
The pill is blue. One morning I woke up for the first time to blue discharge. 
How freaking weird! Now I wear pantyliners all the time. 
The things we do!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Blue! :rofl:
That must be a sight!


----------



## PositiveUs

JandK said:


> Im on cycle 2 day 17. We did our second IUI on Mothers day so im hoping its a good sign. I have decided that TTC must be more fun for people that arent 39 and spending large amounts monthly to get pregnant. Its stressful but I have a wonderful partner and that is the biggest comfort.

So did you test? Or did you get AF??


----------



## JandK

PositiveUs said:


> JandK said:
> 
> 
> Im on cycle 2 day 17. We did our second IUI on Mothers day so im hoping its a good sign. I have decided that TTC must be more fun for people that arent 39 and spending large amounts monthly to get pregnant. Its stressful but I have a wonderful partner and that is the biggest comfort.
> 
> So did you test? Or did you get AF??Click to expand...

Im waiting to test. AF isnt due till Tuesday. Still have 7 # days. Most likely testing on Monday. TTC#1. Good luck to everyone


----------



## JandK

Did anyone get a BFP this month


----------



## PositiveUs

So there are 2 good sized follicles and there is also one that is a bit oversized and one that is a bit undersized (total of 4). The undersized could grow to be the right size or not. The oversized one could be too big or not. No one can say for sure what will actually happen on retrieval day.
The problem is with my fiance now.
He doesn't want to fly to do the retrieval.
We were hoping to cryopreserve his stuff, but he put it off and put it off and now there is no time, I actually need him to be there with me to give the sample. 
He says its short notice and this is a busy time for him.
The fact is, it's over a weekend and he won't miss work, so I see it as a good thing.
I think he is just scared.
He would have to fly Sunday and back Monday, so a lot of airports to deal with in a short period of time over what is supposed to be a holiday weekend.
He wants me to skip this cycle and start again in August.
He knew this could come up at any time and yet he acts suprised.
Idk what to do.


----------



## PositiveUs

He wants us to try and BD this cycle and put off the next cycle until his spermies are at the cryopreservation place so he doesn't have to fly with me, and there's no way to convert this to an iui. Also he thinks that maybe I will get more follicles with another protocol next time. They said that I should only expect 2 each cycle of mini ivf though (which is discouraging enough).
He would only have to stay 1 night and I would stay alone the other 2 nights. Maybe he's just stalling. He said he would ttc with me but isn't actually thrilled about the prospect of this becoming real. It's crazy he's so scared when there's only a 5% chance this can work. Or maybe, because its only a 5% chance, he doesn't want to waste his time. Idk.


----------



## trying4four

PositiveUS, I'd try to have a talk and see if he is just scared or if perhaps, he doesn't want to TTC as much as he's letting on. I find it hard to believe that he'd let you go through all of this just to have you cancel because he says he's busy. There has to be a reason. I hope things go well for you. :flower:


----------



## PositiveUs

Over a month ago I took him to my counselor with me (normally I see her by myself) just so that we could talk this out and he said he agrees to ttc even though he is afraid and even though he doesn't have the burning desire to be a dad. I purposely had the three of us meet so that we could really hash out this whole thing and he said "yes" and that he knows what he's getting himself into.
Since then, he admits to making this as hard as possible for me because he is afraid, hence him not getting the labwork in time for cryopreservation, and now in the 11th hour, he is caving in.
He may agree to go with me but he won't be happy about it and then I will be left to feel like I'm a real bother especially if the flight is delayed or something goes wrong. 
I didn't want him to go kicking and screaming to the RE.
But you can't always get what you want.
Obviously.


----------



## Bonnie1990

What a dilemma! Why would he let you go through all you are going through and then back out? I hope he comes around for you. :hugs:


----------



## trying4four

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Tell him to get his butt on the plane! :haha:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## PositiveUs

This is crazy. 
I swear if I could just find a close guy friend that would fly with me or even meet me at the clinic Monday, I will just use their sperm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
God!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wacko:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Can you get a donor through the clinic?


----------



## PositiveUs

Seriously I cannot do that! This is nuts. He has to be the father!
Although I could bluff and tell him that's an option and see what he does.
Maybe if he feels threatened, he will step up.


----------



## Bonnie1990

I don't know. I only mentioned it because you mention a friend. Might push in the wrong direction or the right one.


----------



## PositiveUs

I predict he's going to get super drunk tonight and tell me it's ok and not to worry, that he'll go. 
Thank you soooooooooooooooooooooooooo much for all your support ladies.
I can't believe how good my sense of humor is through all of this.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Me either. I'd be flipping out right now in your shoes!


----------



## PositiveUs

It's ok. 
As my fiance said in the past, it will all work out.
He will probably drink himself into oblivion tonight and maybe be in better spirits tomorrow.
Men are such scardie cats. 
I can't believe it.
I've known him since we were teenagers for God's sake.


----------



## PositiveUs

Well. He agreed.
They got 3 eggs retrieved. They said they are very good size.
Today they do ICSI and tomorrow they call to tell me if any of them fertilized.
I hope they fertilize.
He flew home for work and I am alone in hotel.


----------



## PositiveUs

Retrieval is done.
They got 3 good sized eggs.
ICSI today and tomorrow we see if they fertilized.


----------



## Bonnie1990

ooh three eggies thats wonderful! and of course he came around!

please update asap on status of eggies! fx'd they are a good bunch!

how many will you transfer if they are all good?


----------



## trying4four

PositiveUs said:


> Well. He agreed.
> They got 3 eggs retrieved. They said they are very good size.
> Today they do ICSI and tomorrow they call to tell me if any of them fertilized.
> I hope they fertilize.
> He flew home for work and I am alone in hotel.

:thumbup:
You're not alone...we're here for you!! :flower:


----------



## trying4four

PositiveUs said:


> Retrieval is done.
> They got 3 good sized eggs.
> ICSI today and tomorrow we see if they fertilized.

:thumbup:


----------



## PositiveUs

2 out of the 3 eggs fertilized. I couldn't ask for more. This is wonderful.
I can't believe that there's parts of mine and his body mingling together while we are so many miles apart. Life is so weird.
I imagine our DNA as a couple getting to know each other under a shady tree having a picnic on a summer day laughing and kissing and drinking white wine.
But then again I am kind of crazy.


----------



## trying4four

Yay!! Congrats on the two :happydance:
Are you going to transfer both?


----------



## Bonnie1990

A romantic way to think about it!
When is the transfer?


----------



## PositiveUs

When you are going to transfer everything they don't bother to wait until day 3 or day 5 or grade them, they just get them back in you as soon as they can, so we will transfer both tomorrow (if they both survive -I can't assume anything- but still staying positive), which will be a day 2 transfer.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Fx'd & :dust:!


----------



## trying4four

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## JandK

Looks like we are doing our third IUI on June 10. I hope the saying is true that the 3rd times a charm.


----------



## trying4four

JandK said:


> Looks like we are doing our third IUI on June 10. I hope the saying is true that the 3rd times a charm.

FX'd for you! 
:dust:


----------



## PositiveUs

Good luck to everyone


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## trying4four

PositiveUS - How did the transfer go? Very exciting.

I'm just waiting around :coffee: I didn't take any clomid or anything this month so who knows how long my cycle will be this time. The good news is that I've had lots of EWCM this time and that's usually about 4 or 5 days ahead of O, so I'll just keep going along and using my OPKs and BD as much as we can :shrug:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yes how was the transfer?

Me-I am either a day off on my cycle or ov late. Just now finally got an almost pos OPK. They have been so faint I was afraid I want going to ov!
We have been bd right along though!

Trying-we will be close again this month!


----------



## trying4four

I've had completely negative OPKs so far. No second line at all. They look like my pregnancy tests :rofl:
I'm following the TCOYF rule of trying to BD on everyday that I have EW or slippery fluid. My temp is still low so at least I haven't missed anything.
Still going to use the OPKs though. So...officially still waiting for O :coffee:


----------



## trying4four

Well that was quick...just took my daily OPK and it's positive. So we'll be BDing until my temp goes up. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

trying4four said:


> I've had completely negative OPKs so far. No second line at all. They look like my pregnancy tests :rofl:
> I'm following the TCOYF rule of trying to BD on everyday that I have EW or slippery fluid. My temp is still low so at least I haven't missed anything.
> Still going to use the OPKs though. So...officially still waiting for O :coffee:

Ok it is Friday at 4pm and my brain is fried. What is TCOYF?
Yeah to pos OPK!


----------



## trying4four

Bonnie1990 said:


> Ok it is Friday at 4pm and my brain is fried. What is TCOYF?
> Yeah to pos OPK!

Taking Charge of your Fertility. I read the book every time I hope to get pregnant. Here's hoping. Hopefully, we'll O around the same time and we can head over to the TWW section :happydance:


----------



## trying4four

Bonnie, who are team lovebugs??


----------



## Bonnie1990

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ntines-day-bring-your-own-barry-white-cd.html

its a thread of us who were oving around valentines. we have had one drop off and 2 bfp's and 2 of us still waiting


----------



## PositiveUs

The transfer went well. The clinic offered a free acupuncture right after the transfer and I also got one right before transfer and paid for it. I was going to get both anyway but it's nice they paid for one. The one before is for the cervix (idk. maybe to relax the cervix so the catheter goes in?) and the one after is to stop uterine contractions which is also what the 5mg valium was supposed to do.
I am now 5dpet. No real symptoms that progesterone and estrogen supplements couldn't explain. Took 3 pg tests to see when the hcg shot leaves my system and it is just about gone. Had temp dip today but I am not trying to read too much into that.
Good luck to everyone and all the BDing going on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:winkwink:
Has anyone thought about getting a post coital test? I wish I would have.


----------



## trying4four

PositiveUS - great news!! When will you be able to take a pg test? FX'd for two sticky beans!!!

I had my temp increase this morning, so I'm officially 1DPO. Thank goodness because I don't think DH or I could stand to BD one more time :rofl: It will be so nice to go to bed and.....go straight to sleep :rofl:


----------



## PositiveUs

My official blood test on Monday, 6/11.
I will, however probably take a FRER on saturday and sunday or something like that.
For now, I am just waiting for every trace of hcg to be out of my system by taking tests every day. I think tomorrow it will be a definite negative.
I started temping this weekend again even though I hate it. And even though progesterone supplements will make temps higher than they would normally be. I guess I either want to torture myself or I want to see if I get a temp dip that might indicate implantation dip. 
I don't feel nervous but I must be.


----------



## PositiveUs

If I'm really cracked out by Saturday, I can always go to an Anylabtest now site and get a beta hcg test without a doctor's order and just pay the $50.
I know it sounds crazy but I just may do it!


----------



## trying4four

Try not to stress :hugs:
I think the fact that you were able to transfer two is great!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie1990

thats great news on the transfer-the wait must be even harder after IVF i would think......and you can walk in and get a lab! wow!

3dpo for me.......wait wait wait.........


----------



## PositiveUs

Good luck everyone!
And if no one has gotten a post coital test to check to see if the sperm are able to live in the CM, then I think it's a great test to get and not painful, just a swab they do a few hours after BD just before O.


----------



## Bonnie1990

No. Only test I have had is a few day 3 labs. Nothing else yet.


----------



## greenjelly

Casper72 said:


> greenjelly-Yes, I had my 3rd IUI on April 25th and am still in the TWW but not feeling very hopeful. I have all of my pre-AF symptoms just like every other month. I'm trying to stay calm and keep positive but I know in my heart it did not work. So we are done with assisted tries. My doc said there is no need to do more IUIs. Everything was optimal this month and he said if it doesn't work, it's time to explore other options. We can't afford IVF so we will continue to try naturally until 2/2013 then we are done.

Just catching up on the boards. How are things Casper? Have you felt before that you thought the IUI had worked? My friend told me you have a feeling when you are PG, even before you know for sure. I dont think I am terribly in tune with my body so Im not sure I would know. I definitely havent really thought "I'm PG this month" before although Ive had odd symptoms that I have thought might mean "maybe"... 
I do hope your IUI was successful. :kiss:


----------



## PositiveUs

Becoming doubtful about this ivf cycle.
I don't feel anything.
This is implantation week but I can't tell if anything is going on.
I KNOW its too early to tell but I have this fear that the embryos aren't even there anymore.
This TWW is starting to really get bad now.
:nope:


----------



## trying4four

PositiveUs said:


> Becoming doubtful about this ivf cycle.
> I don't feel anything. This is implantation week but I can't tell if anything is going on. I KNOW its too early to tell but I have this fear that the embryos aren't even there anymore. This TWW is starting to really get bad now.
> :nope:

:hugs: Don't worry. I know people who were three and four MONTHS pregnant and had no idea! It's perfectly normal to feel nothing. I think it's going to work for you :thumbup:


----------



## trying4four

greenjelly said:


> Just catching up on the boards. How are things Casper?

Yes, how are you Casper? Thinking about coming up north?


----------



## Bonnie1990

PositiveUs said:


> Becoming doubtful about this ivf cycle.
> I don't feel anything.
> This is implantation week but I can't tell if anything is going on.
> I KNOW its too early to tell but I have this fear that the embryos aren't even there anymore.
> This TWW is starting to really get bad now.
> :nope:

I'm sure if I were in your shoes I would be freaking out with the wait. 
Still don't know if I could go that route. Everything is crossed for you and we are here to listen.


----------



## PositiveUs

I don't know if I should start testing hpt friday or saturday. The transfer was 5/30, so I think that makes this 7dp2dt which is too early to test. By friday I will be 9dp2dt which is pushing it. I guess, if I can wait, I will test saturday which will be 10dp2dt using a FRER which can detect something like 15-20 hcg levels.
To be honest, I feel like starting tomorrrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I just might!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sorry I'm so self consumed. 
Hope everyone is doing well and incubating.


----------



## PositiveUs

Bonnie1990 said:


> PositiveUs said:
> 
> 
> Becoming doubtful about this ivf cycle.
> I don't feel anything.
> This is implantation week but I can't tell if anything is going on.
> I KNOW its too early to tell but I have this fear that the embryos aren't even there anymore.
> This TWW is starting to really get bad now.
> :nope:
> 
> I'm sure if I were in your shoes I would be freaking out with the wait.
> Still don't know if I could go that route. Everything is crossed for you and we are here to listen.Click to expand...

With your fsh being so good, maybe you won't have to resort to ivf. Mine was 10.3 and 8.9. Idk what your amh level is, but if that's good too and you have no blocked tubes or endo or fibroids, it may just be a waiting game. Is your TSH good too? What about spermies?
I still suggest the post coital test (being the doctor that I am) so you can see if your CM is competent enough for the sperm to live in and make it past that first barrier, the cervix. 
If this cycle doesn't work, I am going to get that test done.


----------



## Bonnie1990

I also had prolactin and TSH tested and they were also good. 
Nothing else yet for either of us. DB said we shouldn't worry until July and he is right. I have meet with gyn though and all I have to do is call and they will set up an hsg and sa. He did not suggest a post-coital. How soon after do they need to test? Distance is an issue for us. I am scared to get the hsg. 
If all clear then we can do the clomid/iui route in the office. I have no insurance coverage for infertility treatments though we haven't talked yet about how invasive we want to get. Financially we are ok to do it if we want.

Try an hold out if you can on testing. I know it's easier said than done though. I'm such a poas addict. Happiness to capture that first glimmer of a line.


----------



## JandK

I saw the fertility doctor today and they are gonna monitor my hormones and do a sonogram to make sure my tubes arent blocked next month. My hope is I get pregnant this cycle and dont even do the test. June :bfp:


----------



## Casper72

You may have seen from my other posts but I don't need to. I got a natural BFP this month after 3 failed IUIs!!! Hopefully it is a sticky bean.


----------



## trying4four

Casper72 said:


> You may have seen from my other posts but I don't need to. I got a natural BFP this month after 3 failed IUIs!!! Hopefully it is a sticky bean.

I'm sure it will be Casper:thumbup:
Congratulations!!


----------



## trying4four

JandK said:


> I saw the fertility doctor today and they are gonna monitor my hormones and do a sonogram to make sure my tubes arent blocked next month. My hope is I get pregnant this cycle and dont even do the test. June :bfp:

FX'd for you!! :flower:


----------



## Bonnie1990

How are you t4f?

Positiveus-any updates?


----------



## JandK

Casper72 said:


> You may have seen from my other posts but I don't need to. I got a natural BFP this month after 3 failed IUIs!!! Hopefully it is a sticky bean.

Congrats


----------



## trying4four

Oh, I'm doing okay. Only 3dpo so I'm at the beginning of the TWW :coffee:
Not too positive actually. I went back and checked the charts of my cycles that I did get pregnant on and my temp was waaayy higher than it is now (99.0 and higher). Those four charts were pretty consistent, but who knows :shrug:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Wow 99. Haven't come close to that ever. Didn't think it would get that high

I think I'm 6 dpo. Could be 4. Ff can't make up its mind. 
I'm not feeling too optomistic either. Just in a mood I guess. 
Just tired and Feeling down and I don't know why.


----------



## drsquid

just had my day 7 of stims us.. measured at least 6 or so follicles on each side. largest was 17mm. starting to get kinda sore in my ovaries. stripe is 1.1 cm. go back tomorrow and sat for blood work and us then egg retrieval mon or tues (hoping monday). i asked him before he started whether i should pretend i had no idea what was going on (because of the us ive done at work). on my way out the door he said, be sure to update me on what the followup us shows =)


----------



## PositiveUs

drsquid said:


> just had my day 7 of stims us.. measured at least 6 or so follicles on each side. largest was 17mm. starting to get kinda sore in my ovaries. stripe is 1.1 cm. go back tomorrow and sat for blood work and us then egg retrieval mon or tues (hoping monday). i asked him before he started whether i should pretend i had no idea what was going on (because of the us ive done at work). on my way out the door he said, be sure to update me on what the followup us shows =)

Wow, you are soooooooooooooo lucky to have soooooooooooooooo many follicles!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your amh must be really good.
I swear if this ivf cycle doesn't work this time, I am telling them I want a regular ivf cycle next time, not another "mini ivf". The nurse said either way I should only expect 3 or 4 follicles (screw her!!!) but I am still demanding to see what my body can really produce if given the big guns! :growlmad:


----------



## PositiveUs

Having some extremely mild cramping today here and there. I am testing tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe even tonight, I can't take it anymore!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drsquid

positive- ive never gotten it tested. i know my fsh was good. that was why i was so surprised when my iuis didnt work and i insisted it was the sperm (which indeed turned out to be crap). i wanted to do another iui with a new donor but decided i felt the odds were better with ivf (plus my doc is going away in july etc) so i decided to just go to ivf. plus hopefully ill have frosties (though doc is all negative about that)


----------



## trying4four

PositiveUs said:


> Having some extremely mild cramping today here and there. I am testing tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe even tonight, I can't take it anymore!!!!!!!!!!!

Oooohhh....:test: I'm so excited!!! Fingers crossed for you!! :happydance:


----------



## trying4four

Bonnie1990 said:


> Wow 99. Haven't come close to that ever. Didn't think it would get that high
> 
> I think I'm 6 dpo. Could be 4. Ff can't make up its mind.
> I'm not feeling too optomistic either. Just in a mood I guess.
> Just tired and Feeling down and I don't know why.

Yes, I'm one of those people who are always freezing. That was a big plus for me for being pregnant - I was finally warm :rofl: That's just me though, not a symptom or anything for everyone.
This is your month that Gail predicted for you!! :happydance: FX'd for you!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Well I got home this evening after a horrible commute in a storm to a double rainbow! Then an ever so light tinge of pink when I wiped. Maybe just maybe.....


----------



## trying4four

Bonnie1990 said:


> Well I got home this evening after a horrible commute in a storm to a double rainbow! Then an ever so light tinge of pink when I wiped. Maybe just maybe.....

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## PositiveUs

Yay Bonnie1990!


----------



## PositiveUs

Last night just for the hell of it I took an opk and it was positive.
Then this morning took a FRER and it was negative.
I believe I am 9dp2dt, so this could very well be too early to test but I had to.
My temp was 99.9 which is a low grade fever.
I don't really feel sick and I am NOT getting my hopes up that this means anything chart-wise because progesterone supplements make your temp go up and I've been on prog suppositories for 11days.
I rechecked the thermometer several minutes later, after I drank water and tested and it was still 99.5. Have a headache behind my eyes like a hangover. 
Again, I can't read into any of this because it could all be the prog talking.
I'm going to save the last 2 FRER's for Sunday and Monday (day of blood test), and test tomorrow with one we use at work just not to waste a FRER.

Hope everyone is well!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Well a pos OPK is a good sign I would think. And it is still early. Hang in there and keep us posted.


----------



## trying4four

Ooohhh Bonnie, I like your chart!!
I'm sooo excited for you this month :happydance:


----------



## Bonnie1990

yours is looking good too!
I am so excited-i had a good friend get her BFP this am!

i did break down this morning and tested with my only 10miu and it was bfn of course. it was expected. only 8dpo (i think) lol im not upset over it.


----------



## trying4four

Bonnie1990 said:


> i did break down this morning and tested with my only 10miu and it was bfn of course. it was expected. only 8dpo (i think) lol im not upset over it.

Yes, too early I think. I don't get positives until 10dpo so wait a few more days.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yeah I know. 
And I might be 7 or 6 dpo depending on FF's mood :haha:so whatever. It was too early.


----------



## PositiveUs

All home tests are all negative at 9, 10 and 11dp2dt. My temp went triphasic for two days and is back down. This is bad. I am dealing with the negative outcome. Even though the official blood test is tomorrow I know it will be negative. Good luck to you gals. Charts looking good. I can't be too upset, at least I had a chance at bat.


----------



## trying4four

PositiveUs said:


> All home tests are all negative at 9, 10 and 11dp2dt. My temp went triphasic for two days and is back down. This is bad. I am dealing with the negative outcome. Even though the official blood test is tomorrow I know it will be negative. Good luck to you gals. Charts looking good. I can't be too upset, at least I had a chance at bat.

:hugs: Sending good thoughts your way :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

PositiveUs said:


> All home tests are all negative at 9, 10 and 11dp2dt. My temp went triphasic for two days and is back down. This is bad. I am dealing with the negative outcome. Even though the official blood test is tomorrow I know it will be negative. Good luck to you gals. Charts looking good. I can't be too upset, at least I had a chance at bat.

Hugs.


----------



## trying4four

I think I'm going to be out too :nope:
DH looked at me this morning and says "You're looking bloated". Thanks luv!! He's right, I can feel the PMS. Oh well.


----------



## Bonnie1990

It's a bit early to call it off yet my dear


----------



## trying4four

Bonnie1990 said:


> It's a bit early to call it off yet my dear

Oh I know...Officially, it's too early. But I think I'll save myself some heartache and just wait for AF to arrive on day 12 rather than count down to testing. Besides, I'm much more excited about you!! :flower:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Well your temp is still good. 
Me. I have no ss really. :shrug:


----------



## PositiveUs

Ok. Blood test is negative just like I thought.
We are going to try a "real" ivf cycle next time using the big guns. I am excited. This mini ivf thing had me discouraged from the begining but I went along with it.
I am not sad anymore. I cried my eyes out yesterday and got it over with and my eyes are still puffy. I am now focused on buying new meds for the next cycle and starting again. I start on D21 of this upcoming cycle with an estrogen primer for 7 days to get the uterus ready, then I get my period and we start stimming with twice the medication I was using before. This time we are adding luveris to help with egg quality. She mentioned the increased cost like she did the last time saying how much less costly mini ivf is and back then I was thinking "I'm not cheaping out now! I've come this f***ing far! Give me the good s**t!" Jesus!


----------



## trying4four

I'm so sorry that this cycle didn't work out PositiveUS :hugs: I am so excited for this go around though!! Best of luck to you!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie1990

I'm happy you have such a great attitude! I really hope this works for you. I agree! Bring out the big guns-you screwed around long enough (no pun intended) 
Please keep us updated!


----------



## drsquid

Positive- I know the feeling. Sometimes trying to save money costs you more!!


----------



## trying4four

Ooohhh Bonnie!! Are you going to test soon?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Have been. Bfn. :shrug:
Getting really down about it when I usually don't. 
I now I could be only 9 instead of 11 dpo. 

How about you?


----------



## trying4four

:hugs: FX'd for you! :hugs:
I'm not even going to bother testing at all this month. My temps are just way too low. So unless I suddenly go triphasic, I don't think it's worth wasting the tests. For some reason though, I'm not too bummed out. I think I might have waited too long between my 2 yr old and trying again. I think I've come to terms with the idea that it may be three for me and maybe that's okay too.


----------



## trying4four

:dohh:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Waited too long??!!

Crap I'm screwed then. My youngest is graduating high school next week!:rofl:


----------



## trying4four

Bonnie1990 said:


> Waited too long??!!
> 
> Crap I'm screwed then. My youngest is graduating high school next week!:rofl:

Ha ha... well at least you got a break from diapers :winkwink: I'm looking at going into year 8 continuous! :dohh: I'm happy to do it of course, but I'm starting to think I'm okay if I don't as well. At least that's what I'll keep telling myself when AF arrives.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yes well you have all the gadgets and clothes and are baby proofed. We are starting at square one.....not that we mind either.


----------



## luckylecky

Hi guys

just jumping into this thread for a bit.. I'll be hitting the big 4 0 next month! I don't think it's going to happen for me this month, I feel totally normal, nothing is different. I'm suspecting I ov'd later this month I think I might only be 10 dpo.
I caved in and bought a CBFM last month. I haven't been charting or anything but I'm begining to think I might need a bit more information about my internal workings!

I can't get over the June thread Bonnie, you must be showering everyone with baby dust, hope you kept some in reserve for yourself!


----------



## Bonnie1990

I hear cbfm takes a month or so to get to know you but then it works well. I have contemplating one myself. 
I'm not feeling it this month either. 
I'm am 40 in October.


----------



## luckylecky

Well you never know, Gail might be right! Fx'd!


----------



## PositiveUs

Going on vacation in a few days, which is probably the best thing for me right now after what feels like a loss. Unfortunately I will have my f'ing period for much of the vacation! Damn. Can't get a break.


----------



## Bonnie1990

PositiveUs said:


> Going on vacation in a few days, which is probably the best thing for me right now after what feels like a loss. Unfortunately I will have my f'ing period for much of the vacation! Damn. Can't get a break.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## trying4four

Well, for whatever reason, I decided to use my last ic and test today. Clorox could sell bleach claiming to get clothes as white as that test was :haha: Definitely a BFN. Totally expected of course. Will wait for next month :coffee:


----------



## trying4four

PositiveUs said:


> Going on vacation in a few days, which is probably the best thing for me right now after what feels like a loss. Unfortunately I will have my f'ing period for much of the vacation! Damn. Can't get a break.

:hugs:


----------



## PositiveUs

I was happier when I thought that getting regular periods meant that I was fertile. I was happy go lucky a year ago before finding out all that is wrong with me. I really believed I could totally get pregnant naturally. My spirit was lighter. Now there is a real tangible heaviness that I feel living with me. It makes me question everything in life. I know I'm not the only one who feels this way. I don't know if I believe in fate or destiny, I don't know if this is karma for my younger years or if karma even exists. With this weight, I believe there also has to come a resolve, where one can just accept the reality after trying everything they can, and become light once again.


----------



## trying4four

PositiveUs said:


> I was happier when I thought that getting regular periods meant that I was fertile. I was happy go lucky a year ago before finding out all that is wrong with me. I really believed I could totally get pregnant naturally. My spirit was lighter. Now there is a real tangible heaviness that I feel living with me. It makes me question everything in life. I know I'm not the only one who feels this way. I don't know if I believe in fate or destiny, I don't know if this is karma for my younger years or if karma even exists. With this weight, I believe there also has to come a resolve, where one can just accept the reality after trying everything they can, and become light once again.

Aww sweetie..:hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

trying4four said:


> Well, for whatever reason, I decided to use my last ic and test today. Clorox could sell bleach claiming to get clothes as white as that test was :haha: Definitely a BFN. Totally expected of course. Will wait for next month :coffee:

Apparently I also have Clorox in my pee! :grr:


Hugs Positiveus. Hang in there. You have made it this far. You will make it to your goal.


----------



## PositiveUs

Well, since you gals have good "numbers" (amh, fsh, etc.) and without medical intervention, it's just a waiting game but your number will come up!


----------



## trying4four

Bonnie1990 said:


> Apparently I also have Clorox in my pee! :grr:

Rotten Clorox. Still, your chart looks great! Nice and high this morning! I'm way more excited about your month than mine :thumbup:

AF should be here tomorrow or Saturday for me. My temp is already dropping :cry: On the bright side is that I had a pretty regular cycle and O'd without any meds this month and I had way more days of EWCM, so that's all good.

PositiveUS, I think your next cycle full IVF is your ticket! :thumbup: Excited for you!


----------



## trying4four

Bonnie, any testing today? FX'd for you!! Your temp is still up there!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Bfn on a frer
I am figuring im out 
Trying to keep it together right now. 
Debating on hsp last week in June or wait another cycle....?


----------



## trying4four

:hugs::hugs:
What's hsg?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hystosalpingogram to check for blocked tubes.


----------



## trying4four

Don't be scared Bonnie :hugs: Forewarned is forearmed as they say.

I'm pretty sure I'm having that done in July when I go to the fertility specialist. If there's a problem, then at least I'll know what I'm up against.

I had my big temp drop today (totally expected) and cramps are coming now too, so AF is knocking at the door. Rotten timing as I'm volunteering at a school Fun Fair tonight and I'm not close to the bathroom :wacko: AF, she never fails to arrive at the worst time :haha:


----------



## Bonnie1990

The witch is never convenient


----------



## trying4four

Bonnie1990 said:


> The witch is never convenient

No, never. She arrived just as I was on my way out the door :dohh:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Boo. 
And I'm stupidly wearing white shorts---just watch that happen!:haha:


----------



## trying4four

No charting Bonnie?? Eekk...what will I do :rofl:


----------



## Bonnie1990

What will you do? What will I DO?!:rofl::haha:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Besides---I don't see much of anything on your chart there missy!


----------



## trying4four

Bonnie1990 said:


> Besides---I don't see much of anything on your chart there missy!

True! I don't start charting until about day 9 or 10. Are you taking a breaking from trying this cycle or just 'going with the flow'?


----------



## Bonnie1990

I'm taking charting break. My plan (so I say now) is I will OPK only until I get my first smily. Then stop. No lines to scrutinize. Using cb digi. Going to focus on days. I know I ovulate either 13-16 so I'm going to push DB to be consistent with EOD. I also am not getting anymore ic tests. I have a pack of frers so if I'm gonna poas its gonna cost me! That out to hold be back a little :haha:
Have considered temping for one week just to confirm ov. Still not sure.


----------



## PositiveUs

Hi. I am glad you ladies are going to get hsg done. My hsg showed a blocked right tube and adenomyosis (I was so shocked). 
I scared myself reading about hydrosalpinx today. You can have it and have no symptoms and the fluid can kill the embryo and cause mc. Geeeeeeez. So I checked all my paperwork and there is no indication I have this. 
I have never had laproscopy done though, so I am considering doing laproscopy to get a better look at the uterus and everything. I talk with the doctor next friday about whether or not this is indicated (how could it hurt).
Me and fiance Bd'd only once during my fertile time (the day of O). It just wasn't possible before that. I O on day11 (early). My plan is to take baby aspirin and stop the chinese herbs (just in case a miracle happens). :flower:
I start "estrogen priming" on D21-28 and then get US on D1 of period and the stims begin (providing there is no delay due to other issues). I still have to buy all my meds online. Probably about $2500-3000.
Good luck with the HSG. It only hurt me cuz my right side was blocked and they kept pushing to try to get the fluid through. Had it not been blocked, the procedure would have been quicker and would not have hurt so much. After its done there was no real pain except a little cramping and spotting. Take a valium if you can!


----------



## PositiveUs

Bonnie1990 said:


> I'm taking charting break. My plan (so I say now) is I will OPK only until I get my first smily. Then stop. No lines to scrutinize. Using cb digi. Going to focus on days. I know I ovulate either 13-16 so I'm going to push DB to be consistent with EOD. I also am not getting anymore ic tests. I have a pack of frers so if I'm gonna poas its gonna cost me! That out to hold be back a little :haha:
> Have considered temping for one week just to confirm ov. Still not sure.

So did the witch get you or are you still waiting??


----------



## Bonnie1990

PositiveUs said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> I'm taking charting break. My plan (so I say now) is I will OPK only until I get my first smily. Then stop. No lines to scrutinize. Using cb digi. Going to focus on days. I know I ovulate either 13-16 so I'm going to push DB to be consistent with EOD. I also am not getting anymore ic tests. I have a pack of frers so if I'm gonna poas its gonna cost me! That out to hold be back a little :haha:
> Have considered temping for one week just to confirm ov. Still not sure.
> 
> So did the witch get you or are you still waiting??Click to expand...

Yes she got me. Currently On cd 10 today on to round 5 and witha a plan and making db stick to it! Held off on hsg-too much on my plate at the moment.


----------



## Bonnie1990

PositiveUs said:


> Hi. I am glad you ladies are going to get hsg done. My hsg showed a blocked right tube and adenomyosis (I was so shocked).
> I scared myself reading about hydrosalpinx today. You can have it and have no symptoms and the fluid can kill the embryo and cause mc. Geeeeeeez. So I checked all my paperwork and there is no indication I have this.
> I have never had laproscopy done though, so I am considering doing laproscopy to get a better look at the uterus and everything. I talk with the doctor next friday about whether or not this is indicated (how could it hurt).
> Me and fiance Bd'd only once during my fertile time (the day of O). It just wasn't possible before that. I O on day11 (early). My plan is to take baby aspirin and stop the chinese herbs (just in case a miracle happens). :flower:
> I start "estrogen priming" on D21-28 and then get US on D1 of period and the stims begin (providing there is no delay due to other issues). I still have to buy all my meds online. Probably about $2500-3000.
> Good luck with the HSG. It only hurt me cuz my right side was blocked and they kept pushing to try to get the fluid through. Had it not been blocked, the procedure would have been quicker and would not have hurt so much. After its done there was no real pain except a little cramping and spotting. Take a valium if you can!

I wouldn't do a lap unless they think you need it. Do you have a hx of endo or cysts? 
Fx'd for you on the full blown IVF cycle! 

If I go for hsg I will take a handful of Advil and Valium! Also a friend of mine at work, works in radiology and she has offered to hold my hand if I request it from the director.  I'm such a baby lol


----------



## Casper72

Hang in there Bonnie. I had to wait almost a year before I got my BFP. It will come for you too.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Casper72 said:


> Hang in there Bonnie. I had to wait almost a year before I got my BFP. It will come for you too.

how are you feeling Casper?


----------



## SunflowerMama

Bonnie1990 said:


> Casper72 said:
> 
> 
> Hang in there Bonnie. I had to wait almost a year before I got my BFP. It will come for you too.
> 
> how are you feeling Casper?Click to expand...

Hey bonnie,

I see you hv been around long and know quite a bit about all this TTC'ing. Please help clarify things for me with your experience. 
I am 39 TTC #2. Had high prolactin which is under control now with Cabergoline. My cycles are pretty normal except for once or twice a year when they go off for a ride. Otherwise, 31-33 days. Last 2 months were 33 days and 31 days respectively and now this one I was on cd 19 with no ovulation according to BBT so approached a doc. She asked me to get u/s done to see if I ovulate at all. Turns out follies were only 13mm on cd 19 but then on follow-up u/s on cd 23 they grew to 19mm. That's when my doc gave me HcG trigger and I expected to ovulate in 36 hours. Follow up u/s at 41 hours (cd 25) showed the follie to be still present and not ruptured. Now I am at cd 26 and have no clue what this all means. No ovulation after the trigger shot? possible? When is the latest I could have ovulated if at all? My doc says I should just keep BD'ing and take HPT on 16th July. But really?...could I have ovulated at all if so late after the trigger? 
Please help. I know this is like a life story size post but looking for some similar stories if anyone can help.


----------



## Bonnie1990

SunflowerMama said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casper72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hang in there Bonnie. I had to wait almost a year before I got my BFP. It will come for you too.
> 
> how are you feeling Casper?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey bonnie,
> 
> I see you hv been around long and know quite a bit about all this TTC'ing. Please help clarify things for me with your experience.
> I am 39 TTC #2. Had high prolactin which is under control now with Cabergoline. My cycles are pretty normal except for once or twice a year when they go off for a ride. Otherwise, 31-33 days. Last 2 months were 33 days and 31 days respectively and now this one I was on cd 19 with no ovulation according to BBT so approached a doc. She asked me to get u/s done to see if I ovulate at all. Turns out follies were only 13mm on cd 19 but then on follow-up u/s on cd 23 they grew to 19mm. That's when my doc gave me HcG trigger and I expected to ovulate in 36 hours. Follow up u/s at 41 hours (cd 25) showed the follie to be still present and not ruptured. Now I am at cd 26 and have no clue what this all means. No ovulation after the trigger shot? possible? When is the latest I could have ovulated if at all? My doc says I should just keep BD'ing and take HPT on 16th July. But really?...could I have ovulated at all if so late after the trigger?
> Please help. I know this is like a life story size post but looking for some similar stories if anyone can help.Click to expand...


Hi sun
I'm sorry your journey is so confusing. And I wish I had some answers for you but I have not had any interventions yet myself. There are lots of ladies though who have experience with triggers and such. I hope that your follie was stubborn and did eventually rupture. Are you still temping? That should clue you in to if and when it did. I wish you :dust:


----------



## SunflowerMama

Bonnie1990 said:


> SunflowerMama said:
> 
> 
> Hi sun
> I'm sorry your journey is so confusing. And I wish I had some answers for you but I have not had any interventions yet myself. There are lots of ladies though who have experience with triggers and such. I hope that your follie was stubborn and did eventually rupture. Are you still temping? That should clue you in to if and when it did. I wish you :dust:
> 
> 
> Yes, I have been charting this month. My temps have in fact fallen past the trigger while I hoping for a rise. Did see some ladies mention that the trigger messes up the temps and they don't really work as a system to tell ovulation after it. Well, have decided to just go with the flow and let time tell. Will be taking HPT on the 16th of July so now the 2WW. Thanks Bonnie for your response.
> Baby dust to you too!! Take care!Click to expand...


----------



## SunflowerMama

My temps have gone up...finally...!! Guess, I ovulated after all...well, covered all the basis with BD and now in the 2WW. Hope this month works for us all!! 

Baby dust to all you ladies!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yeah! Here is to the TWW (not!)


----------



## PositiveUs

Casper72 said:


> Hang in there Bonnie. I had to wait almost a year before I got my BFP. It will come for you too.

Holy crap! I was on vacation and must have missed your BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I knew it was just a matter of time for you gals that have no real issues other than age.

So did your temps go up? when? were you triphasic? 
What about symptoms?
What DPO did you test? 
Did you have implantation dip or bleeding?
Did you just "know" you were pregnant?


----------



## PositiveUs

Well we BD'd the day before O and the day after, so FF gave me a "good" rating. Looking back at all my charts, I only have "good" ratings and only one "great". Maybe that's an issue but it's hard to get my fiance to BD 3 times in a very short time frame. Oh well. 
I am 7DPO today. I want to test Sunday (12DPO).


----------



## Bonnie1990

I have never gotten a score higher than good either. I have the same problem. 
We bd 2 days before ov and on ov day. I was too tired and in pain after a mountain hike to throw in day after ov. Not that he would have been up for it either. Lol

3dpo for me today. 
I want to hold out to at least 12 if not to 16. 
I'm not temping anymore this cycle either. 

I will be consumed with school the next few weeks anyway so I have enty to distract me. Not that that ever helps either. :haha:


----------



## trying4four

:dust::dust:
to all you lovely ladies!!
I'm glad to see a chart Bonnie! :winkwink: How I have something to watch but not comment on :blush:
I should ovulate today. We've been trying to do the every second day until my first positive OPK (which was two days ago). So we'll go until my temp goes up, which should be tomorrow. Then, I'm back in the TWW. :coffee:


----------



## Bonnie1990

:haha: not much to see---the bbt is back in the drawer!
just confirming ov!


----------



## PositiveUs

Well, I've been reading up on the day after O, trying to find out just how important that day is to conception. We did BD the day after in the morning, but everything I've read says it's of little help because you've already O'd, however, you don't know exactly when the egg was released. So if the egg was released at 4pm on the day of ov, then you have 12-24 hrs of time to conceive. So that's why BD on day after O is just to make absolute sure you got it I guess. 
Here is the link to my chart.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/36bad3
I'm getting sooooooooooooo crazy that I've been temping in the middle of the day just to see if it's still up. I don't know that there is any value to this. 
After the last ET, my temp went up to 99.0 for 2 days just before I found out BFN, so it really threw me for a loop because it has never been so high. So during that time I would check during the day too and it was still 99.0. Maybe I was just sick, but that was such a mean thing the universe did to me!


----------



## Bonnie1990

I've read that the egg is really only viable for up to 12 hours so I tend to believe a last ditch effort the day after if you have been bd all along is just more for fun. 

Also mid-day temping isn't going to tell you much of anything. It's that resting basal temp that is important. 

I looked at your chart. Are you temping at different times? Becuase you have a lot of open circles. 

Hang in there. TWW sucks


----------



## PositiveUs

I am lucky my temps are taken as on time as they are. I don't sleep through the night almost ever. The ideal time I take my temp is 0630am, but if I get up at 0500am and am awake and can't get back to sleep and then I may have to get up to pee, I figure I better take my temp before I start moving around because I can't sleep for another 3 hrs to get that resting temp again. Also, fiance snores, I wear ear plugs when I sleep but it doesn't always help cuz he is soooooooooo loud, so he wakes me up and then I'm already awake and I have to get up to pee so I temp before I start moving. I temp anywhere between 5am and 0730am. On the weekends I may sleep later than normal and I'll be damned if I'm going to set my alarm for 0630am just to take my temp! Sleep is too precious for me to do that!
That being said, I know how important it is to temp at the same time every day. My best bet is to temp after the 3 or 4 hrs of complete rest, its the best I can do.
Also I have limited the amount of water I drink by 7pm so I don't have to deal with peeing in the middle of the night, but then I think about how we are all supposed to stay so freaking hydrated and how a lot of water is good for CM and its all just a crazy freaking mess!


----------



## PositiveUs

I read online that a woman temps vaginally mid day during the luteal phase and says that the temp drop starts before the BBT temp drop and gives her even more of a heads up that the witch is on her way. 
Who the hell knows what to believe anymore!
Am I going to go into the bathroom at work to vaginally temp mid day just to know if the witch will get me???? That just sounds a little nuts to me!:haha:
This whole thing has me nuts anyway :dohh:
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## PositiveUs

I also read that if your prego, your temp will be up anytime of the day or night, so that's why I started to take my temp mid day (orally!-not that there's anything wrong with vaginally). I use it as another indicator and another way to have something to do other than test hpt too early. It basically makes me feel like I am doing something when I feel like I have no control over anything. :dohh:


----------



## SunflowerMama

Any of you ladies experiencing sleeplessness and irritation at around 6-7 dpo? I am completely losing it!! :growlmad: Haven't slept in 2 nights. so angry and irritated that I keep questioning if I really want another baby! I am too ashamed to even think such thoughts....hope its only those stupid stupid hormones!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Positive 
I am usually up a fee times a night to pee myself. If I see I can wait the hour then I hold it otherwise oh we'll I go. It doesn't seem to mess with my chart too much. I think consistency is the key and I consistently wake so it seems to work. Maybe if you go another cycle, shoot for the same time no matter your sleep pattern? You can look at my charts and they seem pretty normal if there is such a thing and can still tell ovulation phase differences. 
If mid day temping gives you something to do then go ahead. No harm done. 
I haven't read of any benefits to temping vaginally vs orally. Just to be consistent in the cycle and not do both. 

Sunflower- I'm sorry your tired and cranky. I hate sleepless nights yet I can't pin them to my cycle. They just are. And after no sleep the irritability factor sure does kick in. Here is to a better rest tonight.


----------



## PositiveUs

Well I caved and did a test this morning at 10DPO. Negative.
I must really be hoping for a miracle cuz we only BD'd once that could count (the day before O, I thought it was the day of O :wacko:). And I didn't use preseed or take mucinex.
My doc and I decided to do a laproscopy and hysteroscopy before starting a new cycle. Even though this will prolong everything, we discussed it and he thinks its a good idea to have a look around and states it could only help the chances of ivf or natural conception. They will most likely take out the blocked tube which makes me nervous :shrug:
It will show if there is any endo on the uterine lining and maybe if there is then they can take some of it out.
I hate waiting, but for all the money and personal trauma this is causing my psyche, I think it will at least make me feel like my mind can rest knowing someone took a look in there and fixed what needs to be fixed so I have the best possible chance for the next two rounds.
I can come to tears soooooooooooooooooooooo easily its ridiculous, and anywhere, the grocery store, shows on tv, etc. My temp is down this morning. So now I hate the thermometer and will not be daytime temping anymore. Six days til the witch gets me.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/36bad3
Thanks for listening.


----------



## Bonnie1990

You are always welcome to vent. It's what we are here for and we all have to at one time or another. 

10 dpo is still early-but you know that. 

And Bd the day before or the day of is good! 

I'm not tryin to give false hope. Just some hope. It ain't over quite yet.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## PositiveUs

The RE told me to read "The Three Majic Words" by U. S. Anderson and "The Secret" and all of the books that it was written from as well as any book on mindfulness and positive thinking. He gave me his cell phone number and told me to call or text whenever I needed to. He is really cool. He is all about positive thinking. You should go to the CNY Fertility Center website and watch the "tv" they have with him telling the viewers the importance of positive thinking. He said he doesn't watch tv or read the newspaper, all he does is read books on positive thinking and such every day. He said yoga is extremely important as well. I wish I could take time off work to join the buddhist camp here and just chill with them for a month or so and get away from popular culture and my drinking friends and the demands of regular society and just focus on getting back to what we are put on this Earth for in the first place. It seems I just go from one thing to the next, never taking time to really see what is happening or to listen to my inner self.


----------



## trying4four

Haven't checked in in a few days..how are all you lovelies doing? My chart is all over the place and I really have no idea if I've even O'd or not. Four days after my OPK positive and my temp was still low. It was up the next day, but summer has finally arrived so it could very well be that, oh and that I've started getting up later since the kids are on holidays now. So who knows?? Oh well, no stress that way for me I guess. Will probably test around the 15th.


----------



## trying4four

PositiveUS - I have to do vaginal temping because I just wasn't getting accurate readings when I did it orally. :wacko: I found if I had a bad nights sleep or was sleeping with my mouth open, it really affected the readings. :dohh: Vaginally, I've been able to get very consistent numbers for a few years now. 
Oh, and 10DPO is still early too. :flower:


----------



## PositiveUs

Ok. So I've tested every day since 10DPO and now its 13DPO and all BFN.
I am fine with it. I don't think there's a reason to keep testing. 
I know it's a horrible excuse, but I wanted to keep testing to see if I can start taking the chinese herbs or not. The earlier I take them before a period the more help it will be to the witch; less clots, less pain. So I started taking it again today. The witch is due Thurs. or Fri.
The herbs are only to be taken before O unless your not ttc.
I hope laproscopy/hysteroscopy doesn't hurt too bad. Both my gyn docs have no appt openings or are on vacation until Aug. so I am having a brand new patient consult with a gyn that can see me Fri. so I can set up a time for the surgery.
Hope you ladies have better luck!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hugs positive 
Good luck with the new doc. 

I am pricing out hsg's currently anticipating having one early the week of 7/23 unless by some miracle I get a BFP this weekend. Not feeling anything so I am not expecting much. :shrug:
Told DB today that it's time for testing. He is less than thrilled and he has the easy part! Smh ](*,)


----------



## PositiveUs

my hsg was practically all paid for by insurance.


----------



## Bonnie1990

my plan has a 2500 individual or 5000 family deductible before it starts to pay.:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

and i work for a flipping hospital!:shrug:

DB has no insurance. his SA is $172


----------



## drsquid

my hsg was about 700 and that was with the cash discount


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yeah that's about what I'm finding.


----------



## PositiveUs

If you get procedures done at my local hospital where I get my US and bloodwork for IVF, and you pay cash, they give you half off. An US at my hospital is over $900 and each blood draw is about $400 and insurance has so far paid for most of it and I pay $50 or $80 or $120 depending. It is all up to BC/BS what they will and will not cover when it comes to infertility. I am constantly online looking up the claims to see if each procedure I have gotten will be covered or not, its so nervwracking. During an IVF cycle you are getting an US and bloodwork every other day so that is 3-4 times per cycle and each time its $900 for the US and $400 for the bloodwork!


----------



## Bonnie1990

I work in reimbursement and billing at a hospital. I have BCBS but a 2500 individual deductible or 5000 family deductible. There is a prompt pay discount of 20% if I pay the estimated charges up front. There is also a larger discount if is skip insurance and am straight self pay-but then it won't bring down my deductible. There will also be a separate bill for the radiologist. There is a radiology center about an hour and a half away that charges $602. If that is all inclusive for the procedure and radiologist I am good becuase there will be an insurance adjustment as well. I also will have more privacy without everyone in the small hospital knowing my business. 
My plan has no infertility coverage but this is considered diagnostic. I get nothing for iui or IVF or drugs.


----------



## trying4four

Bonnie, since you are in NY why don't you think about coming north. You'd still have to pay since you aren't Canadian, but I'm guessing it would be much cheaper and your dollar is a bit higher than ours at the moment.


----------



## Bonnie1990

I don't know where in Canada to go, but niagra falls is at least 6 Hours away. 
I live only 2 hours north of NYC. 

I just booked one for 7/23. 
It is an hour and a half drive but is billed to my insurance all inclusive at $602 so it will be lower after the insurance adjustment. 

Pending a BFP this week of course lol

How are you making out-you have been quiet lol


----------



## trying4four

Well, I have kids on summer vacation :haha: Doesn't leave much time for anything else :wacko: 
My chart is completely useless this month as my temp and the weather temp are the same. No idea why FF put my O date as early as it did :shrug: I ran out of OPKs so I stopped when I got a + as I ran out but my temp took soooo long to go up. Anyway, we BD'd so we'll see. Not holding out much hope for a BFP this month though. I'm seeing the FS on the 24th so I'll look forward to that I guess. I think I'm going to have the same thing done that you are doing. I'd just like to know if there is a problem or not.


----------



## PositiveUs

I just realized that if I had just put all my efforts over the past year or more and money towards adopting, I would have a baby by now.


----------



## Bonnie1990

And maybe your BFP is around the corner. It's always a gamble

Hugs


----------



## trying4four

PositiveUs said:


> I just realized that if I had just put all my efforts over the past year or more and money towards adopting, I would have a baby by now.

:hugs:


----------



## PositiveUs

Well, I am about to *really* complain, so don't read if you don't want to. Waiting to see the new gyn friday. I feel crazy for not just seeing one of my 2 gyn's but they aren't available until aug 2nd and aug 6th for the consultation, and then the surgery has to be scheduled and God knows when they'll have time to do that, it could take another month or more, so I figure if the consult is july 13th, then it buys me at least a couple weeks. Then after the surgery, my body has to heal, which means no ttc for at least one month or more depending on when the surgery is done. This totally sucks. Meanwhile, my amh and afc and follicles are probably running out!
I gotta tell you, I am seriously depressed. I am tearful at any moment. I can tear up anytime for any reason. 
Spotting and probably just starting my period by later today. 
Bronchitis and now sinusitis also, gonna take steriod and antibiotic.
Tired, feeling fat and out of shape, don't want to do anything.
TTC is taking its ****ing toll.
My two best girlfriends are pregnant. One is about to give birth in august and the other did ivf and got prego the first time and is due november. WTF am I gonna do when the only 2 women I hang out with are giving birth and nursing infants? I am really hating my job. I don't make enough money in the south compared to up north. I will never probably visit any other countries, I will just be a loser with poor life choices and bad ovaries until I shrivel up slowly as I loose what looks I have left and shape fade away and soon no one will look at me anymore and I will be no good to anyone. 
Hope you ladies feel a whole lot better than I do.
Sorry. I suck.


----------



## PositiveUs

Ok. That's it. I'm drinking tonight. I don't care what the consequences are.
:wine: 
:beer:
:drunk:


----------



## trying4four

PositiveUs said:


> Sorry. I suck.

No you don't. You're human :hugs:


----------



## SunflowerMama

PositiveUs said:


> I will just be a loser with poor life choices

just read on FB:
Sometimes the wrong choices bring us to the right places.

Hope you are feeling better today! Big hug coming your way! :hugs:


----------



## PositiveUs

Trying4four and SunflowerMama, your charts look good. Have you tested yet?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Positive.your not a looser. If TTC is what made us looser than there would be alot of us out there. 
I hope your feeling a little better today.


----------



## PositiveUs

I feel better today about ttc, but now realizing why I don't drink! :haha:
Its not worth the hangover :dohh:
I have to break free and have a few beers about every 3 months or so. I really hope that isn't ruining my chances and killing off the few eggs I have left! I just can't help it though, I have to blow off steam sometimes. Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez.

Thanks for all the support.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ugh hangovers. 
I haven't been truly drunk in over a year at least. 
I'm overdue for a good night out too!


----------



## PositiveUs

I def drink every once every 3 months. Just beer or wine, but like 3-4 cuz any more than that and I will throw up. It's bad I know. :blush: I can't help it though. I need it I guess. I really hope that its not doing too much damage to my eggs; I know it does some damage, but I guess I'm willing to pay the price? idk what I'm thinking actually. My fiance drinks twice a week; I stay in the bedroom while him and friends are over so I don't have to hear the festivities and music, but about every three months, I want to join them. I know he shouldn't be drinking while ttc but there's nooooooooooooooooooooo stopping that ever. I have to live with it. He has like 10 beers every time. I don't know how he does it. At this age, I can't handle even a couple beers or a glass of wine without feeling it the next day.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hell a half a glass of wine puts me to sleep anymore!
DB is not into going out dancing or anything. Before we met I used to go out at least once a month and it was mixed drinks not beer & wine!
Id say my eggs would have been quite pickled. Lol
I don't think it's such a problem until you are def pregnant. 

Oh yeah....bfn for me today


----------



## PositiveUs

I was looking at a thread on here about self inseminations. They take a syringe (without a needle obviously) and suck up the sperm and then prop their butts up and inject it as far up there as they can get it and stay there for 30 min. I always wonder if the sperm are actually getting to where they need to go. What if they are just ending up in the vaginal walls and not reaching the actual cervix? I have used soft cups in the past (obviously this didn't work for me yet) and they are weird but it makes you feel like your doing something to assist the situation. I would leave them in for like 12 hours. Its hard to get them out sometimes. I think this home self insemination sounds good to me, although my other half would think I was looney tunes if I even suggest something like that.
Using the soft cups I figured out exactly where the cervix is. It's soooo high up there! And it's soooooooooooooo weird feeling the inside of your body like that. And it's sooooooooooooooooo weird when you try pulling the soft cup out and can't. Who's gonna help you with that?! lol.


----------



## Bonnie1990

i dont feel the softcups at all once they are in. i usually try to take them out while im in the shower and squat down and bear down if i have a hard time grabbing it. one time i was really nervous that i couldn't get it out but i got it:haha:
i dont think using a syringe is not going to the get :spermy: where they need to be any more or less than a penis. Neither method bypasses the cervix like IUI does so they all have to make their way somehow. :shrug: I suggested the "turkey baster" idea one month out of desperation in scheduling-that's what i called it to him-i would have really used a softcup though:rofl: the idea did not go over so well :haha:

after a talk today with db regarding my upcoming HSG and his SA it seems pretty clear that he is not interested in any IVF routes. hopefully all is clear and maybe a boost of clomid or the blast of the hsg is all we need.


----------



## PositiveUs

They say you are more likely to become pregnant in the first 3 months after an hsg or something close to that. Now that I am going to have this lap and hysteroscopy (at the same time) with a biopsy of the endometrial tissue, I was looking onine and this study said that pregnancy rate increases after endo biopsy due to all these factors that I don't understand (reading abstracts of scientific studies is not easy and I'm a nurse). Anyway. I wish you the best of luck with the hsg and with your numbers, and if his SA is good, I think for you it's really just a matter of time. :winkwink:


----------



## PositiveUs

New gyn will do the lap/hysteroscopy very soon, maybe in the next 3 weeks, doesn't matter if you're on your period or not he said :neutral:
He did a physical exam down there and said that I have a nice uterus (lol). He said that it's not quite as moveable/pliable as it could be but that may be because I've never had a child. So based on his assessment, he said he doesn't expect to see a "frozen pelvis" or anything. 
Don't even look up frozen pelvis unless you want to scare yourself to death! lol. :shock:
He said he will just take out the right tube if he can't unblock it and that it's better that way because I could be at risk for an ectopic if he just leaves it. 
I will pray it looks pretty good in there. [-o&lt;


----------



## PositiveUs

I asked the gyn today if I am in perimenaupause and he said "No". So thank God for small miracles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

glad it went well with the new doc and hope you get the surgery soon.:thumbup:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Bonnie1990

welcome Kisment!:hugs:
ill be 40 in October. TTC #3 since January with an 18 and 20 year old and a granddaughter too!:haha:


----------



## Bonnie1990

cd1

HSG on 7/23

SA when DB quits acting like a about it


----------



## luckylecky

Hi Ladies,

I should be saying my farewells now that I'm no longer 39. AF paid a visit on my birthday. Not only did my DH not bother with a gift (he rarely does) he couldn't even make the effort to get a crappy card. So that also means no card from my adorable 1yr old, although he's forgiven, my DH on the otherhand has a lot of making up to do. Having no friends and family around means it was one shit birthday..

Bonnie sorry you're out again too this month, it's not a very fruitful one is it? Next month with fingers crossed.


----------



## Bonnie1990

you do not have to say farewell to us here at all!
yeah-this has been a shitty month! sorry-no other way to say it!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## PositiveUs

The witch got me with a vengence yesterday. TMI- I don't wear tampons for the fear of endometriosis which I already have but don't want to take the chance of getting worse, so I have to wear the regular pad on the underwear, but then to catch the overflow, I wear bicycle type pants that are really tight and I put a pad on each side of that. There is always overflow on day 1 and 2. So now at work wanting to just die. Took 2 tylenol and its working pretty good. I can't try this month because of surgery so that means I can take this new chinese herb that helps with endo which you can't take when ttc. I guess it's a good thing. A month of not trying really makes me feel like I'm lagging behind though. Just want to be in bed with the dogs today. Maybe in a few hours I will tell them I need to leave!!! Maybe...


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## PositiveUs

I am having both laproscopy and hysteroscopy on the same day to check everything out before my next round of ivf. The doc and I agree it's a good idea given my age and history of adenomyosis and one blocked tube. They will try to unblock the tube, if they can't they will remove it because there is a risk for ectopic if they just leave it. They will try to take away any endo they see and do a biopsy of the uterus. I can't wait. I want to know how good or how bad my uterus really is.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Bonnie1990

im sure it will go well-when are you scheduled for?


----------



## SunflowerMama

PositiveUs said:


> I am having both laproscopy and hysteroscopy on the same day to check everything out before my next round of ivf. The doc and I agree it's a good idea given my age and history of adenomyosis and one blocked tube. They will try to unblock the tube, if they can't they will remove it because there is a risk for ectopic if they just leave it. They will try to take away any endo they see and do a biopsy of the uterus. I can't wait. I want to know how good or how bad my uterus really is.

Hey Positive,
Wish you all the very best! Be brave, girl! Lots of love and prayers coming your way! :hug:


----------



## PositiveUs

Thanks for everybody's support :flower:. I am scheduled for next friday, 7/27. I just have to come to peace with the fact that I can't BD this month. I will O like 2 days before the procedure and you can't ttc before the procedure. This sucks cuz I feel I'm wasting a precious month. But on the upside, I will know what's going on and if there is something they can do to repair something then they can. I am reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaallllllyyy depressed. Come to tears with any remotely sad music, at work, in the grocery store, at the pharmacy, anywhere. I don't want to take an antidepressant though because I think it's pretty normal to feel this way while going through these life obstacles. I just have to make sure that I don't make those around me miserable. I am still thankful for what I do have and for the ability to even have these procedures done; I realize that I am lucky for that chance. 
Well, good luck to everyone else who gets to BD this month! :winkwink:I am not going to even chart. There's no point.


----------



## PositiveUs

The problem with ttc, especially when you don't already have a child, is that it becomes all consuming and the only thing in the world that matters. Without the possibility of a child, life seems to have an underlying sadness and life does not progress the way you thought it was supposed to. The smart thing to do is to have a plan for when ttc is over. At this point all I have to look forward to is working the same job, for little money, little status, and growing old. Sounds pretty bleek. But that's how it looks right now. I know it may change with age and learning acceptance. I bet it gets really hard when your parents die. Then you have no special bond with a parent or a child. Then lonliness must really set in. :nope:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## PositiveUs

You are totally right Kismet, I have my artwork that I need to focus waaaaaaaaaaaaaay more on. When I am making art, I am creating and I think creating is what we want to do. So at least I can create my little works of art, they are living things in my eyes and they are my children that I praise and am proud of. I will really try to stay positive. I think that hormones from the ivf are also at play here with my emotions being so tender. Plus my two girlfriends are pregnant. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Evve0314

Hi, im 39 and my fiance and I *just* decided to start TTC as of June. I am prepared for a LOOONG road ahead. But miracles do happen: earlier in the year, one of my classmates from H.S. (same age as me) announced that she is pregnant with her first child -- she had been unsuccessful in TTC during her midthirties for three STRAIGHT years..and this time it was wholly by accident. Now she is a healthy 24wks pregnant! So go figure! We never know what fate has in store for us :)

So that makes me hopeful. Well wishes to all of you! :flower:


----------



## PositiveUs

Ok. Is it just me or do you see that it seems like 75% of the women on here have had a mc? or they have had several mc? What the hell is going on? I am just blown away at everyone's signature that indicates mc and how many. After being on this site for almost a year or so, I just can't believe how many there are!!!! This is obviously scary because I don't want this to happen to me after all the time and effort and now money! How completely devastating!!! I don't know how anyone survives any of this! :nope:


----------



## drsquid

i think a lot of it (mc that is ) is that when you are trying to conceive you are paying a lot more attention. mc is pretty darn common but... when you arent trying, you just figure you had a heavier period than usual etc. if you are trying you likely noted your period was a few days late, got a pos test etc. lots of embryos are nonviable but fertilize anyway. the body figures it out and takes care of it. very few are viable pregnancies that are lost for other reasons (ie low progesterone etc).


----------



## Just_married

jennleigh said:


> So today we went to the specialist and she said evrything still looked " fine" but she said I'm running out of time and it wasnt on my side. I'm going to try clomid for the next few months and then last option is ivf. I'm hoping we do it naturally and not pay 10,000 but will do if it means having a baby. Scary thing is nothing is 100%. Left appt feeling not so optimistic.

I starts TTC my first with my new hub last year at age 39. Hsg showed blOcked tube, but everything else perfect. Wouldn't give me clomid as I already ovulate. I specifically asked if I could get it to mature my eggs and was told no. 

Hope Clomid is successful for you. My aunty tried it at 42 and it worked 2nd month for her.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## PositiveUs

Just found out another girlfriend that I don't see very often is now prego, she used to drink and smoke and she is no spring chicken but probably under 35. So a guy friend looked at me when I found out the news and said "pressure's on you!". His fiance just got prego with ivf, so he understands, but still..... I am finding out if I can just do donor egg and forfeit the next two cycles. 5% is just such a small percent w my own eggs, I shouldn't be stupid and waste anymore time messing with old eggs (no offense to anyone else on here). I will figure it out after these laproscopy results. If things are all messed up in there, then I will go for donor egg maybe.
Again, thanks for listening. And I really don't want to offend anyone, I am just losing hope so fast.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

:hugs: PositiveUs! :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

hugs positive---:hugs::hugs:


HSG today was just fine
worked up over nothing!

right was clear
left was a bit sluggish and then cleared too

ov on friday

db doing sa next mon or tues

fx'd!


----------



## PositiveUs

Bonnie1990, wow, that's awesome! I swear it's just a matter of time. And for the next 3 months or so, they say after an hsg, you have a slightly better chance...

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## PositiveUs

I'm kind of hoping that after my lap, I will even have a better chance naturally between cycles. I have to remember to be thankful that any of the eggs they got last time were viable enough to even fertilize. I am reading on here that some people get like 14 eggs and none are mature enough to fertilize, or they fertilize and then don't progress.


----------



## trying4four

Hi everyone! I've been away and of course...AF arrived the first day of my vacation :growlmad:
I'm off to the FS this afternoon to talk about options and if we need to do any testing. 
Wish me luck...


----------



## BabyBean14

Trying and Bonnie: My FX for you both! :dust:


----------



## trying4four

Thanks Kismet. Welcome to our group! I think you joined while I was on vacation :flower:

My FS thinks we're going to get pg on our own without intervention. Hormones and ovarian reserve are all good and apparently, I have a picture perfect uterus and lots of follicles for this cycle :thumbup: DH is going to have a SA done this week just to rule out anything with him and I'm going to have a HSG done next cycle. If those tests come back okay, and I'm not pg by October, then we'll try an IUI because I'm having trouble with ECM.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Bonnie1990

That sounds like a good plan trying! 
So glad that everything it falling into place! 

After my hsg, talking with DB about him getting his sa, I think he thinks its him now or timing. Our timing hasbt been that bad but could be better. He was asking what do we do if they are all dead? What do we do if they are mostly crap? 
I just found a page in ff that reports in your bd schedule for each cycle. It gives a good visualization. I think I will print it for him and see if that helps. 

He will go for sa this coming Monday or tuesday after Ov

If his tests are ok and no BFP this cycle I think next month we will start clomid. Doc said with iui but I would rather not do that yet.


----------



## trying4four

That's great Bonnie! DH goes for his SA on the 31st (next Tuesday). If there is anything wrong with 'the boys', then we won't go any further. Hopefully all is good there and it's just a matter of waiting it out. We'll see. :shrug:
So glad that your HSG came back okay. Did it hurt having it done at all? I'm going to have it done next cycle in August.


----------



## Bonnie1990

It didn't hurt at all!
I took 4 Advil and a valium for my nerves 30 minutes before. But I really don't think I even needed it

Just got my smiley face! 
It's go time!
Sure hope everything is flushed out and ready to go!

Mine will probably go on the 31st too. 
If there is an issue I think the most we would do is concentrate the "good" ones for iui. I doubt anything more.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## PositiveUs

Bonnie- Good luck!!! But most of all, have fun!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Absolutly! :blush:


----------



## PositiveUs

Had laproscopy and hysteroscopy on friday. They put you under general anesthesia. I never shaked sooooooooooooooooooooo much in my life after waking up from that! It's like I couldn't control the shaking, it was ridiculous. I didn't get sick though thank God.
They said that my right tube is open, that it was probably open all along but the way the hsg and my body were positioned may have made it appear to be blocked back 6 months ago. So they did not remove my right tube. They said the ovaries and fimbrae and tubes look healthy (which I cannot believe). They found extra-uterine endo that adhered my uterus to my bladder, so they unglued that. They also found some sticking my ovaries to the pelvic wall (or something like that) and they unglued them and drained them?? On the interior of the uterus they said that because of my cycle day (around O) it may have made it harder to tell (even though he said it could be done on any day of my cycle) but he did not see any endo that he had to remove. So they did a biopsy of the endometrium which will tell the real story. 
This is really the best scenario I could ever ask for.
Now the real test is just the eggs. Are they simply too old or not? and the only way to tell for sure is ivf. 
Now I have to wait for 2 periods before starting another ivf cycle. But I get to try naturally after this month's AF in like 2 weeks or so. 
It is so nice not temping, not opk'ing and not symptom spotting. There is no chance of pregnancy at all.
The pain was BAD the first day, then got better saturday and sunday was very good. I still feel the air bubbles floating in my body but they are not nearly as painful as the first 2 days!


----------



## Bonnie1990

I'm so glad you had good results! How reassuring!
In regards to your eggs has your AMH been tested?


----------



## trying4four

That's great news Positive!! :thumbup:


----------



## PositiveUs

amh is low - 0.43 and then 0.39. Low, low low.
fsh is around 8, 9, once it was 10.4 i think.
the clinic bases percentage rates on amh and mine is low.


----------



## PositiveUs

I could swear I saw a post on here about an amh of 0.00 and the woman still got pregnant. I think her afc was really low too.
I already decided I will do donor egg if this doesn't work. 
I have no quams about it anymore, just want a little one to hold..


----------



## PositiveUs

I am still stubborn though, I want to give one more round of ivf a try and then maybe switch to donor egg if need be.
Stubborn....


----------



## PositiveUs

I can't wait to try it naturally in the next 3 weeks or so. I plan to buy more preseed, BD everyday and maybe even use the softcups one time without actual intercourse (maybe, I mean what the hell!) just get his stuff in the cup w some preseed and put the cup up there! :wacko: (ive read about this on bnb or I would never try such tactics).
I'm gonna do mucinex and the pineapple core.
I will take mornings off work ahead of time because that's the only time I can catch him. 
I am even thinking of buying red bed sheets like the author of _The Fertile Female_, what the hell......
I guess feeling like I have unblocked tubes and good looking ovaries and tubes makes me assume that "it has to happen this time". 
It's crazy how even after all the trying you still carry that true hope, that seems to prevail even after every disaster. Wow. I am blinded by the possibility of success.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Why is the pineapple core thing?

I have heard really good things about DHEA...


----------



## trying4four

Go for it Positive!!


----------



## PositiveUs

Pinapple core has Bromelain which is some enzyme that supposedly helps with implantation. You're supposed to eat a piece of pinapple core each day from like O to 5dpo or something like that. I figure if you just do every little tiny, seemingly insignificant thing, maybe they will all add up to a bfp. It takes each tiny snowflake to stack up over time to break a tree branch (that's a poor form of the metaphor I read in this book _The Fertile Female_. Doesn't do it justice but you get the idea.


----------



## PositiveUs

Not to scare anyone about laproscopic surgery, but I am in serious PAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My shoulders are killing me and my neck. It feels like I did 1000 push ups last night, my upper arm muscles are killing me. They only gave me 5mg percocet every 4 hrs...yeah right! It's more like 2 every 4 hrs and that's not even enough. The pelvic area is fine, I think it's the leftover gas in my system that has to dissapate. I am asking for a doctor's note for tomorrow. I should have taken off yesterday. 

Hope everyone is well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Just_married

Positive have you spoken to a doctor about the shoulder pain as it can be a symptom of other things I really don't want to panic you, but it's better to ask and be told it's ok, please ask someone to check you over xxx


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## trying4four

I hope you feel better soon positive :hugs:


----------



## PositiveUs

Thanks everyone for their kind words!
Still barely spotting ever since the procedure.
I started with migrating shoulder and neck and upper arm pain monday night. Felt like arthritis of the shoulders and like I did 1000 push ups on the upper arms, and the neck and shoulder muscles were so painful. This pain became unbearable by tues morning at work, so i got the drs office to write a note to have off the next day and write for more pain meds. They expect me to take one 5mg percocet every 6 hrs! Thats a joke, i have to take 2 every 4 hrs.
Today is thurs and I am still having moderate neck and shoulder pain, still taking 2 every 4 hrs. I am at work, can't keep taking off work because sick leave is "a privelage". It's such bullshit. The dr said the pain is due to the anesthesia and some people get it worse than others. 
My pelvic area is fine, and theres no more gas bubbles. I am just left with neck and shoulder pain. Using heat and castor oil pack to neck area. 
Tuesday night the pain was soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bad that I took 2 percocet then I took a naproxen and then had 2 daqueris and after the alcohol, the pain went away. It was incredible. Alcohol really did work and I was straight as an arrow. Anyone else taking these pills with drinks would have been in a coma, so it just goes to show you that all the meds and alcohol went straight to the pain. I tell you I was not the least bit tipsy at all. It took that much to rid me of the pain for a few hours and it came back the next morning but not quite as bad. 
No more alcohol for me though. I only drank cuz it was a last resort, I didn't even think of it until someone else mentioned alcohol as a pain reliever. Well, in some cases, you have to do what you have to do. I was pacing the floors and couldnt sit let alon lay down before the bright idea came to have a couple stiff drinks. 
Hope everyone is well.
I can't bd for 2 weeks after the procedure, then I will get AF! It's like 3 weeks of abstinance! Geez. 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Glad your starting to feel better and sorry it was such an ordeal. 

3 weeks?-been there done that but for no good reason :haha:


----------



## Rose38

Hello, I am 38 and ttc naturally.
Just wanted to wish you good luck with it all. 
I have a specialist appointment in a few days so will know more then.
Good luck.


----------



## Bonnie1990

:wave: rose!
:dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

Hi Rose! FX for you! :hi:


----------



## PositiveUs

Still having small amount of spotting if you could call it that every day since the procedure like 11 days ago. It's like a tan/brown color, not much, just using mini pads. No more pain! 
The nurse read some of the biopsy results to me and I know nothing about what she was reading and neither did she, it was the pathology report. I have to wait to hear the interpretation of the results until friday. I am dying to know what all that jargon meant. They kept using the word hemmorage and stuff. It is scary. But the nurse assured me that if it was something that needed to be addressed right away, the doc would have called me. But in my mind that still doesn't mean it might not be something really bad that would stop me from conceiving. It sounded like endometriosis (which I already knew, but...). I hate waiting for drs appts!!!!
I was crying sooooooooooo bad at my desk at work on friday, they told me to leave for the day at 9:30am. Then I took off monday (yesterday) too. Couldnt leave the bed. Didn't want to leave the bed today. Very depressed. Tearful at any moment. Fiance DOES NOT KNOW WHAT to say to me or do to make me feel better. 
I literally have to tell him how I would treat someone if I saw them in a similar situation. It's like he's emotionally stunted. Like emotionally/mentally challenged. Seriously. Even a mentally challenged person would probably be nicer to me than him. 
I don't want to take meds for depression, but maybe I should. IDK. 

Welcome Rose!

Good luck to everyone ttc

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## PositiveUs

I cannot keep my head on straight. I am mean to my fiance. I don't want to do anything. I told him I'm not cooking anymore and that he has to do all the dishes. I told him that if he ever gets in a car with anyone who is too drunk to drive again (this happens about twice a month) that I will call the non-emergency number and report the persons name, address, and license plate number. I told him he should just go live in a frat house as much as he likes to drink f'ing beer. It's sooooooooooo ridiculous. I feel like I live with a 6 year old.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## LeeC

Hi Ladies, hope you don't mind me jumping in on your thread. I am usually in the recurrent miscarriage thread but looking for some support while long term TTC and going a bit crazy.

Me: 39, been TTC for 3 years now, have suffered 9 miscarriages (2 earlier in life) and 1 ectopic pregnancy, where I lost my right tube in surgery.

I have had numerous tests throughout the UK for recurrent miscarraige and have a good medical plan in place now, the problem is that now I have all the medications that may finally lead to a healthy pregnancy it's just not happening.

When I was 36/37 I had no problems getting pregnant but I have not had a BFP in 15 months now, my last BFP was in May 2011, which ended in early miscarriage following on from my ectopic in January 2011.

Ladies, I have tried everything I can think of, to name a few: soy isoflaovones, coenzyme q10, EPO and nothing!!! I'm starting to think I am never going to see a BFP again.
I have noticed my CM is practically non existent these days and am going to try some preseed this month after a BFN today at 13dpo.

I am now awaiting an appt with my fertility clinic although I don't qualify for IVF or IUI on the NHS in Scotland.

Just need a bit of support to help me along the way and to try and hold on to what's left of my sanity, any takers???

Good luck to all, I plan to read back through this thread and am hoping to see some success stories. x


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## mom2pne

*LeeC *I am so sorry for your losses! I had a friend that had recurrent m/c's and she tried acupuncture and got pregnant with twins in late 2008. She just had her third daughter 2 months ago. I hope things improve for you and you get a sticky baby! 

I'll be 39 at the end of next month and hope I get my cycles back by the end of October as i am not getting my next depo shot at the end of this month.


----------



## LeeC

Thankyou mom2 and Kismet.

I have had 9 miscarriages and 1 ectopic Kismet, I pray I get my sticky and never make it to 15, I'm not sure I could carry on if I suffered another loss and think I would really need to resign myself that my journey is over.

Mom2, I have heard great things about accupuncture too, I tried it before but not for fertility issues, I may revisit this. Do youknow when your friend actually had the accupuncture.
I am just waiting for AF any day and wonder if it may be worth a shot before I ov again in 11 or so days time.

Thank you ladies xxx.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hi lee. I'm going into my 8th cycle- with acupuncture. I has also used it for other things so decided to give it a try for this too

Sticky dust to you


----------



## mom2pne

LeeC This is the message she sent me about it. 

*I went once per week for almost 3 months. I started the beginning of October and got my BFP in the beginning of January. I did not go during the 2nd week of my luteal phase. I also followed the diet she wanted me on, so no dairy, no wheat and a lot of certain foods. The foods needed and the foods taken away depend on what is going on in your body. If you haven't read it, you should read Dr. Randine Lewis' The Infertility Cure. It's very informative about this stuff.*


----------



## Bonnie1990

So today with the doctor did not go as planned. He will not go forward with anything without results of DB's S/A. That means no clomid this cycle.

He also does not want to do the clomid without IUI. Says there is not point because of the reduction in cm caused by the clomid. He listed out all of the risks of taking clomid and doesn't think its worth it without IUI. 

He is going to consult his friend who is a FS at a center in Connecticut to see if there is newer research that he has not heard of to support the use of clomid without IUI. That should be mid-week next week

No insurance coverage for IUI....$500 each round.

So i came home and dumped the news on DB....that he needs to go do sa and he is willing. It wont be this week as we have the kids and next week I need him for ov so maybe the next week after ov. Explained the IUI situation and he didn't freak out-it was less than he thought it would be so it may end up being an option. 

continuing with the status quo this cycle again....i did decide screw it and upped my dhea to 75mg


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## trying4four

Hi everyone! Back from vacation. Great time but not for BDing. :dohh: Couldn't do it with all the kids in the same hotel room. Oh well.

I think your Dr is right Bonnie, you should get the results of the SA before you do anything more drastic. :wacko: That's what we're going to do.

Welcome LeeC!! :flower:


----------



## LeeC

Mom2.

Thank you so very much :)

I have a manual I purchased on line all about TTC/infertility and chinese medicines and accupuncture, it was by Lisa Olson. It's called Pregnancy Miracle. I am going to read it now.
If anyone would like a copy, please let me know and I am happy to email.

I am CD 3 now, the boring bit. Going to order my preseed and buy some Robitussen as def think I need to improve my CM.

Has anyone else found CM drying up at 38/39 years old?


----------



## PositiveUs

Bonnie: sorry about the clomid and no SA yet.
Trying4four: that sucks about not being able to BD cuz of kids! 
LeeC: have you had any lab tests done for why you might have recurrent mc? Or an endometrial biopsy? There are so many antibodies that our bodies can produce that would look at the embryo as foreign and kick it out and there are treatments for that.

Good luck everyone!

I don't get to BD until at least this sunday or so.
My period was so f'in painful for 24 hrs that I could not believe it! Adenomyosis sucks!

The ob/gyn was so positive, telling me he thinks i can get prego naturally in the next 3 months. And that over the next 6 months i have the best chance while the endo is gone. He was sweet but he isn't an RE so he doesn't quite get the whole picture (amh, fsh, age, etc.) But I am a believer anyway.

Bought red sheets and am painting a chinese fertility sign for under and or over the bed. Bought preseed. Have mucinex. Taking co q10, primrose, royal jelly, l-arginine, prenatal, sometimes maca root, acupuncture weekly, chinese herbs given to me by my acupuncturist. I will take baby aspirin after O just in case. Idk what else to do! Maybe some castor oil packs to the abdomen before O, maybe try the maya massage pre O. Oh...... just started reading about and practicing meditation (the Universal Mind) and all that stuff - very interesting regardless.

They found stage 2 endometriosis in the pelvic cavity. I saw pics of small brownish spots on my bladder, pelvic wall and some other places. They took all of it out. But of course they cannot take out adenomyosis, so....... I will try naturally this month and then move on to second try at IVF (if everything goes well) by september. If this time doesn't work I am going to do donor egg I think. They have a deal that runs out by january, $6000 for 5-6 donor eggs, after 2013 it goes up to $8000!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

,


----------



## LeeC

Hey positive.

Yeah I've had tests for everything including NK cells, everything is normal so I am one of the unexplained statistics.
I have a medical plan in place as a just incase, includes progesterone, aspirin and steroids just need to get preggo now.
It's 16 months since my last BFP :(

Going to try soy iso, EPO, Robitussin and Preseed this month I think.
Any other suggestions welcome.


----------



## Bonnie1990

LeeC said:


> Mom2.
> 
> Thank you so very much :)
> 
> I have a manual I purchased on line all about TTC/infertility and chinese medicines and accupuncture, it was by Lisa Olson. It's called Pregnancy Miracle. I am going to read it now.
> If anyone would like a copy, please let me know and I am happy to email.
> 
> I am CD 3 now, the boring bit. Going to order my preseed and buy some Robitussen as def think I need to improve my CM.
> 
> Has anyone else found CM drying up at 38/39 years old?

LeeC-
i would love to read that if you dont mind--
I am on cd4---tick tick---we wait for ov them we wait for bfp....always waiting for something!

I know someone who said green tea is also helping her cm. I might try robitussin this cycle. do they make in in caplets? i am such a wimp with liquid cough meds---:sick: they make me gag! also how much do you take and when?

...i guess i dont see clomid as drastic......i see ivf as drastic.....oh well---nothing i can do now but wait....again with the waiting-lol

at least it is the first new cycle after HSG---i have that to look forward to!


----------



## LeeC

Hey Bonnie.

If you email me your email address I'll send it straight across to you.
I'm on CD 3 started soy ISO tonight. Will start Robitussin on CD 5 I think. Not sure of you can get it in pill form. I hate cough medicine too but it's only for 6 days. I'm going to take 2 teaspoons 3 times a day, seems ro be the norm.

Good luck, hoping for a May baby for both of us x


----------



## Bonnie1990

LeeC said:


> Hey Bonnie.
> 
> If you email me your email address I'll send it straight across to you.
> I'm on CD 3 started soy ISO tonight. Will start Robitussin on CD 5 I think. Not sure of you can get it in pill form. I hate cough medicine too but it's only for 6 days. I'm going to take 2 teaspoons 3 times a day, seems ro be the norm.
> 
> Good luck, hoping for a May baby for both of us x

blahhhhchhh i may puke on all of that-----ick
must look for a pill form

thanks-i will PM you my address!


----------



## PositiveUs

I just take the ingredien in the robitussin that acts to thin the mucus which is Mucinex (Guaifenesin) and get it in a tablet by itself so it has no other ingredients.


----------



## PositiveUs

I read that robitussin has a lot of citric acid and that citric acid could make the CM more acidic which you don't want, so I just bought the active ingredient by itself. Who the hell knows!!!


----------



## PositiveUs

I am on cd5. I O early, like day 11 and 12. I plan to start BD cd 9, 10, 11 and 12. I only take the mucinex when we are going to BD, it works for 12 hrs, so twice a day during O time is what I do. I have pretty good CM. Is it possible to thin cm out too much? Who the hell knows!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

LeeC said:


> Hey Bonnie.
> 
> If you email me your email address I'll send it straight across to you.
> I'm on CD 3 started soy ISO tonight. Will start Robitussin on CD 5 I think. Not sure of you can get it in pill form. I hate cough medicine too but it's only for 6 days. I'm going to take 2 teaspoons 3 times a day, seems ro be the norm.
> 
> Good luck, hoping for a May baby for both of us x

im also in cd5 today
i usually ov on cd13 so hope to bd on 11,12,13
we are away for a concert the night of 13 so it will be interesting as we will be very tired after. may decide on 10, 12 & 13 instead? idk
i guess i will see what the opk does and what DB will put up with :haha:


----------



## LeeC

I also ov early, usually CD 11 or 12, quite a few of the girls I know on pregnant after recurrent losses thread got pregnant taking Robitussin and using Preseed or Conceive Plus, so def worth a shot. Looks like we will all be bd'ing around the same time. 
Hope we all get lucky x.


----------



## LeeC

Oh and I never get EWCM these days, so should be able to see a difference if it works.


----------



## Bonnie1990

i get it, just not as much as i used to.
i do have preseed but dont "need" it, but do use a bit on occasion
its easy enought to give the robi a whirl!:thumbup:


----------



## trying4four

This is my big problem as well. My EWCM is nothing like what it used to be. I'm lucky if I get a day of it now. I brought this up when I had my meeting with the FS in July. He told me not to bother with the Robitussin and said the only way to counter it is an IUI. So just make sure you BD on the days you have it. My problem is I usually get it a few days before my positive OPK so it's usually way too early for O day.


----------



## LeeC

I don't qualify for IUI so figure what the hell may as well try the Robitussin and Preseed. It's about the only thing Ihaven't tried, apart from accupuncture, after that I'm not sure what else I can throw at it.
I really don't understand how it is taking me so long to get my BFP, I never had any problems until the past 15 months!!!
As you can see from my profile I have been pregnant 10 times in the past, sadly never carried to term. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Bonnie1990

have they checked progesterone levels and such?
have your tired baby asprin? Steroids?


----------



## Hortensia

Hope you don't mind me crashing this thread ladies, but re. guaifenesin, I've used it and noticed a big difference with EWCM - it increased by about three days, which has got to help right? 

Also, just wanted to say, at the risk of stating the bleeding obvious, that it's really important to drink loads of water at OV time, since your body needs fluid to make the EWCM. I know that I'm inclined to let myself get a bit dehydrated from time to time and I don't think it helps the situation...


----------



## PositiveUs

Yes. Drink lots of water! I agree. I try that too. 
My problem could be that adenomyosis is making it hard to implant in the uterus, so this ivf cycle they are giving me lupron an intralipid IV infusion and a steroid to try to combat the effects of adeno. 
This is CD 8. Still spotting! God...I have decided to BD CD 10 11 and 12. Adding CD 9 might just be too much and too far out of O time. I know they say sperm can live for soooooo long but I don't believe it. I think 1-2-3 days max. Some sites say 5 days but I think that's crazy.
My friend who got prego and had a hard time with years of infertility said that after BD she immediately got in a yoga position where her legs weren't just up on the wall but together aiming back behind her head for about 20 min. and she knew that was the day she got prego.


----------



## trying4four

For the record, I've used the Robitussin and water etc to help with the EWCM as well. If it can't hurt and it might help...why not :thumbup: Just sayin' the FS doesn't put any faith in it. But whatever..

AF arrived today, so I'm on CD1. I called to schedule my HSG but said I wanted to know the results of DH SA first as if there is a problem there, then we won't go any further. Hoping they'll call today as I'm going camping for a week.

Hope everyone is doing well... :dust: to you all!


----------



## LeeC

Yeah I've had so many tests including NK cells. I am on aspirin, progesterone and 25mg of Prednisolone steroids. 
Have miscarried a number of times on aspirin and progesterone and 1 early miscarriage on steroids.
Now trying the steroids from Ov hence the desperation to get my BFP.

Thanks for all the advice re EWCM, I'm hoping to see an improvement this cycle and will be drinking lots water if only to get rid of the taste of the Robitussin lol...

CD 7 so need to prepare to get busy ;)


----------



## drhouse

PositiveUs said:


> Hey everybody.
> I was given only a 5% chance with my own eggs due to amh (0.39 and 0.43). The clinic bases most everything on amh levels, not afc or fsh. Every clinic is different.
> I went ahead and started the ivf process anyway, facing this very low percentage of sucess.
> I was given 50% chance of pregnancy with donor eggs.
> The nurse practitioner said that if I think I have one good egg left it could work.
> I feel I have one good egg left if it will grow.
> Am I nuts or should I just put my money towards a donor and stop this nonsense?
> I figure I will try to stim again and if they find I'm a "poor responder" then I will go to donor egg.
> I don't mind having a baby that isn't genetically mine, it's just that you have to tell your kid and family and friends and I fear the stigma that I couldn't make my own egg.
> Sometimes I feel like such a loser for even trying this so late in the game.
> I too have a pretty laid back life style and am approaching 40 any minute now.
> I do wonder if I'm making a mistake by trying.
> Adenomyosis isn't going to help anything either.
> :cry:
> Thanks for all your support ladies. :hugs:


hiya lovely.. recent paper published gave lots of hope for low amh women... 

be positive. mine is low too and I'm 37.

https://www.fertilityauthority.com/articles/older-women-low-amh-still-have-chance-pregnancy

Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drhouse

Hiya!!!


Greetings from Oz! I am 37 years old and low amh 3.1 about to start IVF in the next month or two


Am I too young???? I feel about a million - this trying thing is very trying if you know what I mean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

baby dust to all!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bonnie1990

ok so about the robitussin!
TMI ALERT!

so i hate liqid syrup and got generic guaffinessin tabs 400mg and break them in half. i got these late late friday night-took 200 at like midnight. i also seem to have been fighting a mild yeast infection for a few weeks now so i broke down and got a monistat 1 day. (i usually dont like the one days but this has been so mild i figured id try it)

so saturday i am so bad a remembering to take stuff more than once a day i managed to get 2 doses of robitussin in.

this am is cd10. decided hey, the monistat should be mostly gone, let me see what cm is doing....OMG i dont think i have seen that much EWCM! it was still a bit creamy probably from monistat but it was definitly ewcm!

could that little bit have made that much of a difference already? wow!


----------



## drsquid

drh- welcome =)


----------



## Hortensia

Bonnie1990 said:


> ok so about the robitussin!
> TMI ALERT!
> 
> so i hate liqid syrup and got generic guaffinessin tabs 400mg and break them in half. i got these late late friday night-took 200 at like midnight. i also seem to have been fighting a mild yeast infection for a few weeks now so i broke down and got a monistat 1 day. (i usually dont like the one days but this has been so mild i figured id try it)
> 
> so saturday i am so bad a remembering to take stuff more than once a day i managed to get 2 doses of robitussin in.
> 
> this am is cd10. decided hey, the monistat should be mostly gone, let me see what cm is doing....OMG i dont think i have seen that much EWCM! it was still a bit creamy probably from monistat but it was definitly ewcm!
> 
> could that little bit have made that much of a difference already? wow!

I was sceptical about the guaifenesin to be honest but when I tried it the difference it made was unmistakeable. I had LOTS of EWCM over three or four days instead of the usual one-to-none. It probably is the effect of the guaifenesin you are noticing as it's an expectorant and is likely to have a fast effect. Hope it works for you this cycle :)


----------



## PositiveUs

CD 11. Positive opk yesterday. We bd yesterday and today.
I didn't do anything I said I was, like preseed or mucinex/guaifinesen or soft cups....
I have natural good CM thank God. That's one thing I still have. 
I will take baby aspirin.
I am now realizing that the FS told me I can try natural this month, but by the end of the conversation, we decided to start lupron on CD 21. 
I am pretty sure you're not supposed to take lupron if the possibility of pregnancy. Now I realize I only have like a 1% chance naturally, but what if?
I figure they can give me a blood hcg test on CD 21 just to make absolutely sure.
Lots of what I guess is O pains last two days. Idk. 
Good luck to everyone this month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## LeeC

Robitussin didn't make much difference to me this month only a little bit of EWCM and only found that because I was fishing (sorry tmi).
I think I ov'd today, had positive OPK yesterday and also today (not quite as dark as yesterday though), aslo had ov pains.
I been using the preseed, drinking lots of water, hoping for a temp shift tomorrow but will be having insurance sex tonight and tomorrow lol...

So, this is month 16 of TTC no 1 after my last BFP. How long has everyone else been TTC on this thread?

Good luck to everyone this month x


----------



## Bonnie1990

I'm on my 8th cycle. Started in jan 2012. My last BFP was in 1993! :rofl:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## PositiveUs

Kismet: I have the opposite problem, I O early and then have a long LP, like 17 days. I hope you get answers at your doctors.


----------



## PositiveUs

Omg. can't stop crying. this is crazy. they sent me home last week or so ago because I was hysterical sitting at my desk. If I don't watch out, they will put me in a looney bin soon. everything seems seriously hopeless and meaningless most of all. depression sucks.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Positive-can you get in with a therapist somewhere quickly?
I think you at the minimum need someone to talk to. Maybe your IVF center has someone? Or do you have an EAP program through work?

Depression is tough. Please find someone soon before it gets worse. 
Of course we are here too but it's not the same
Hugs


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## PositiveUs

First of all, thank you for your support. I have seen a therapist for at least 2 1/2years now but I have been seeing her very sporadically the last 8 months. I haven't seen her since June. So here is where the majic happens...
I call the counselor's office yesterday morning to ask for an appointment and they say there is an opening during lunch hour from work next wed.
I left it at that. I didn't want to beg for an earlier appointment or make a big deal out of how bad I felt (for some reason).
The therapist calls me a couple hours later stating that there was a cancellation that day at 5pm. The perfect day at the perfect time! 
I went to see her. Told her everything. And it helped.
She said that when you have one of those overwhelming moments to sit with the feeling until it passes. It's not like you are going to feel that same intensity of discomfort for long. If you sit with the feeling, it will pass just like any pain.
I have read this very thing in books about Buddhism and books about universal mind, etc., so I knew exactly where she was coming from.
Then I read a message online on how to talk to yourself when you feel bad, sad, angry, etc. about anything.
You say to yourself "Even though I feel _this way about that_ I completely and deeply love and accept myself".
Apparently reminding yourself that you love yourself no matter what the circumstance is a good thing. 
I am very thankful for what I do have and I tell my dog everyday that I am blessed he made me a mother even if I never get to be a mom to a human being, I was first made a mom by him. I just wish dogs lived as long as people!!!

Thanks again for being there. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## justhoping

I guess this is where i belong as im 40 been trying for over a yr...nothing wrong so im keep getting told it will happen...
i have done something to help out and im on prometrium baby asprin and robitussin at this point and that is all my doctor wants to try at this point. I have had now three super super light first signal tests. Nothing on First response or any other brand. So here is to crossing fingers for me and everyone,


----------



## PositiveUs

I will be 40 in October. I have accepted it already and even just tell people I am 40 to try to get used to it. It's great that you have no problems like hormone levels or abnormal tests! You are lucky! If everything is good, then why not do IUI? (as long as sperm count is good).


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## justhoping

PositiveUs said:


> I will be 40 in October. I have accepted it already and even just tell people I am 40 to try to get used to it. It's great that you have no problems like hormone levels or abnormal tests! You are lucky! If everything is good, then why not do IUI? (as long as sperm count is good).

Oh it took me while to keep saying 40 too. I have a hormone problem but so far as they can tell nothing else. I have low progesterone which makes me have early m/c. The reason Im on the prometrium, sorry if i confused you. As for the IUI i would love too but B/f at the moment is not happy about that. We are not seeing a fertility specialist we are only seeing my ob at the moment as neither of out insurances take any fertility specialists.


----------



## LeeC

Positive, thank you for the post. i too see a counsellor and was glad to read you got in somehere when you need help the most. maybe the universe was listening to you.
I also like to read alot of books on budhism and the likes.

My dogs are 6 and 9 and I LOVE them so much :)


----------



## PositiveUs

Thank you for your concern. I feel better. And when (not if) I get a crying spell again, it will be ok or I will get help again.

I am scared to do another ivf and fail (thankful for the opportunity to do ivf at all).

I have a boy dog, 6 1/2, and fiance has a girl dog, 5. They are 6lbs each. We put them in bags when we go to restaurants. We hold them in our arms like little babies, so that has satisfied my urges for years. They are so small they get lost in the covers in bed. They are the best. They are my babies; and I already have a girl and a boy, so I'm set. And we can put them in a cage if need be, you can't do that with human babies.

3DPO.


:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## LeeC

Good luck Kismet, I am also awaiting an appt with FS. I am having day 21 test next Friday, hoping it shows a good level, although gp said she will happily prescribe Clomid if not.

I'm not quite sure what happens at the FS either, I spoke to the hospital who didn't really give me any further insight so once my new gp has all my notes next week, I will be askingher exactly what tests are open to me and hubby.

Positive, glad you're feeling abit better. Your dogs sound so cute. I have 2 Yorkies, also a boy and a girl. I swear if they could talk I would give up on this miserable journey.

x


----------



## trying4four

Hi everyone :hi:
Just got back from our last camping expedition of the summer.
Positive, I'm so glad you were able to get to your therapist :hugs: I also have three fur babies! Have you decided to try IVF again?
Welcome to all our newbies :flower:
Bonnie, did DF go for his SA yet?
I'm currently on CD8. I go for my HSG on Monday afternoon. A bit nervous about that, so I'm hoping all goes okay and it isn't too painful :shrug: We got the results back from DH's SA and all is okay there. So since technically nothing is wrong with either of us, it is just a waiting game playing the odds. :dohh:
:dust: to everyone!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

trying4four said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> Just got back from our last camping expedition of the summer.
> Positive, I'm so glad you were able to get to your therapist :hugs: I also have three fur babies! Have you decided to try IVF again?
> Welcome to all our newbies :flower:
> Bonnie, did DF go for his SA yet?
> I'm currently on CD8. I go for my HSG on Monday afternoon. A bit nervous about that, so I'm hoping all goes okay and it isn't too painful :shrug: We got the results back from DH's SA and all is okay there. So since technically nothing is wrong with either of us, it is just a waiting game playing the odds. :dohh:
> :dust: to everyone!!

Sa should be next week. 
Good luck Monday. I was so nervous about mine but it was a breeze really. No pain at all. Im suprised they are doing it that late though. I couldn't e any later than cd 10 I think was the max


----------



## trying4four

Bonnie1990 said:


> Good luck Monday. I was so nervous about mine but it was a breeze really. No pain at all. Im suprised they are doing it that late though. I couldn't e any later than cd 10 I think was the max

CD12 is the absolute latest I've been told. I have to follow "CD11 protocol" which means no unprotected BDing during the cycle before the procedure. I don't usually O until CD17-19 so it works out okay for me, and I've been camping with three little ones, so BDing wasn't really high on our list :blush:. It was the only day I could get in this cycle, so rather than wait until late September, we decided to go for it.
Glad to hear DF is going for his SA. I think mine (although he won't admit it) was soooo happy to hear his was okay.:haha:


----------



## PositiveUs

trying4for: Thank you. Good luck with hsg. Mine was super painful because I had a supposed right tube block at the time, so either the hsg or lap opened it up. You are most fertile for next 3 months after hsg!
I am starting a new ivf cycle with estrogen priming and lupron starting CD21 which will be the 30th of the month. So just to be sure, I am going to ask for a hcg blood test before the lupron because no one told me not to try naturally and I did try and you never know.......

LeeC: If my dogs could talk I def wouldn't be going through this either or if they couldn't talk but just lived as long as us!!!!!
DOGS SHOULD LIVE AS LONG AS PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

4DPO. 

To be truly honest. I would not adopt; too expensive and time consuming and red tape, etc. Trying to imagine being childless and it doesn't look so bad. Do I really want to be 60 when they are 20? I think if this doesn't work, that I am making my peace with the fact that I just waited too long and I can live with that. It may hurt many times over the rest of my life not to have kids, but I will cry and then go about my life like always. Either way, it will be ok.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## PositiveUs

Question to everyone:

Would you temp after ivf embryo transfer? 
Or would you not even put yourself through the torture?

(last ivf I temped the whole time because I wanted to know ahead of the blood test whether it worked-plus I took many hpts all bfn- my temp went up to 99.1 for 48 hrs a few days before the blood test and it got my hopes up so high, and then temp came crashing down! I could have died)


----------



## trying4four

PositiveUs said:


> Question to everyone:
> 
> Would you temp after ivf embryo transfer?
> Or would you not even put yourself through the torture?

No, I don't think I would. :nope: I'd probably still take a HPT early though :blush:


----------



## luckylecky

trying4four said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> I don't usually O until CD17-19
> 
> That's where I thought I was too.. this weak I OV'd at cd11. A surprise but I will bet your bottom dollar I'll have the usual 28 day cycle, like always,,! :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## Bonnie1990

idk if i would temp after ivf or not...im kinda up and down with my temping...mostly only focusing on around ov and near end of cycle. 

this is my first new cycle after hsg. not sure what will hppen because as per usual something always have to mess up my BD plans and missed ov day due to a stupid fight. :grr:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Oh yeah-another thought on temping with IVF-the progesterone you take after transfer is going to mess with your temps so I wouldn't bother

AFM we got o-3 and o-2 so we will see. :shrug:


----------



## Lmm224

I am 39 will be 40 in February, ttc baby #1 since April. I too have so many people right now who are pregnant and it just seems like it took them no time at all to get pregnant. I know it sounds crazy but I'm 4 dpo and I really feel like I'm pregnant! I have sore, swollen boobs, very tired and also gassy with some slight cramping on my left side. I just want that BFP sooo much. Its great to have this forum though to know I'm not alone and I feel so much support from you all. Good luck to everyone out there!


----------



## trying4four

Welcome Lmm224!
Well, I had the HSG done yesterday. No pain at all, no cramping at all either, so that was good. All looks clear. No blockage or anything like that. So, it looks like we're all clear and it will simply be waiting for our number to be called for a BFP.
Hope everyone is doing well! Any symptom spotting??


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Bonnie1990

yeah for clear HSG!
Bring on the fertility boost! (still waiting on mine:haha:)

Welcome Lmm24!


----------



## PositiveUs

Glad to hear hsg was all clear with very little pain :flower:

9DPO.

I start Lupron injections (long antagonist protocol-puts your body in a menopause state) and Estrace tablets (Estrogen priming protocol) tomorrow evening, CD21. I take the Lupron and Estrace for 7 days, then get AF, then get baseline ultrasound to see if it's ok to start ivf cycle.
I told the FS that we tried this month and she said that lupron at such a low dose wouldn't be a problem if I were to be naturally pregnant (not that I think I am). We BD'd twice right before O, another "good" score on FF.

Good luck to everyone!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## gretarose

Hi ladies
I haven't posted since April...hope you all doing well. 
My husband had 2 sperm tests done between May and August, both moderately low...so its my turn next with my proges. levels then the rest...
Feeling nervous and emotional. I'm 38 this Saturday and been trying for 2 years.
Its comforting to read your stories over the last few months.
xxx


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## PositiveUs

11 DPO.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Right behind you at 8!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LeeC

Positive and Bonnie. I hope this is your month.

AFM: BFP @ 8dpo. I am 11 dpo today. Have started, steroids, progesterone, aspirin and Clexane along with supps.
Hoping this LO sticks. Had some bad back ache last night but no spotting thankfully (that's usually how my miscarriages have started in past).
Being closely monitored too.
So 16 months from my last BFP it seems a mix of soy iso, Robitussin and Preseed may have helped

Good luck everyone xxx.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Congrats Hun! Fx'd this is a sticky one!


----------



## jennleigh

So I am 5 days late and did a test Sat and it didn't show 2 lines but when I looked later there was a cross. I tried again today with the digital and it said "no". I'm confused should I wait or am I definitely not. Still no period.


----------



## trying4four

Welcome Gretarose :flower:

Positive, any news?? FX'd for you!!! :thumbup:

jennleigh, was the test a blue dye one? They are notorious for evap lines, so that could have been it. Do you know for sure the day you O'd on? Sending you lots of good vibes :hugs:

Still waiting for O here. Should be soon.


----------



## foxykins

can i sneak in here with you ladies? :blush: im 36 and trying for my last :baby: thought that speakin to ladies my ages might give me some hope :hugs: x


----------



## trying4four

Welcome foxykins :flower:


----------



## foxykins

thank you:hugs: how are all u ladies doing?


----------



## PositiveUs

LeeC- holy crap! Awesome! Sticky vibes to you!

Bonnie- your chart looks great!

Jennleigh-did you test today???

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## PositiveUs

CD26, 15DPO
I haven't tested and am not very tempted to. If you don't have tests in the house, you are less likely to test.
Sx aren't anything unusual for this time of month.
Lupron injections 5units a day for 7 days due to adenomyosis; I don't notice any side effects.
I am really crossing my fingers for you Bonnie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## trying4four

Congratulations LeeC!!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Still bfn. Damn I have too many tests in the house!


----------



## PositiveUs

Bonnie-12DPO is still early, but you know that and quite honestly I kind of hate it when people say "its still early, there is still a chance!" because I feel like if it was positive it would be positive by now, but that's just the pesimist inside me.

I kind of want to test tomorrow as it will be 16DPO, but AF is due the day after that, so maybe I will just wait. My temps are good but I cannot let that fool me again!!!!!!!!!!!

I watch the thermometer as it takes my temp, I don't wait until it beeps! 8-[ I hate it when you look at the thermometer and it's just not moving up!!! It's like the worst feeling! So now I have temping anxiety :help: I stare at the thermometer like I have some mind control that can make it keep rising!!! It's ridiculous 
Maybe some meditation prior to the temp taking will help me be ok with whatever outcome there is.

I searched FF for charts for women over 39 and saw sooooooooooooooo many naturally pregnant! It really helps boost morale!:thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie1990

You should post your chart. 
It's dark when I temp at 5am and I would go cross eyes trying to watch it lol
I just wait for the beep. 

Yes I know it's early and I try to tell myself that. But when is the 10miu sensatives it's hard to say that. You really feel it should be showing somethjng if I was by now. :shrug:

And charts! Omg they always look pretty! 
One full cycle left at 39 after this. Ughhh


----------



## PositiveUs

I don't know how to post my chart! :dohh:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Is it fertility friend chart!


----------



## PositiveUs

It is a FF chart, and I've done it before but I think I have a case of the dumbies today.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Lol

Go to your FF chart page
Sharing
Get code
Copy link for Chart Thumbnail

Paste code into your bnb signature


----------



## PositiveUs

Hmmmm


----------



## PositiveUs

Ok.


----------



## PositiveUs

Thanks!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yeah!


----------



## PositiveUs

I still have this old-fashioned belief that you just "know" when you're pregnant. I just can't imagine not having the slightest inclination before testing.

I recommend the book Three Magic Words. It has greatly helped my attitude. It has nothihng to do with fertility in particular. I think you can upload it online for free.


----------



## PositiveUs

Just waiting for AF, due tomorrow. I feel like I will get AF soon. Temp is lowering.
My first baseline scan for ivf is monday.

Good luck to everyone!- Don't forget your omega 3 fatty acids! Supposedly help with the uterine lining and implantation. I take the supplement that also has DHA and I eat walnuts.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Well my temp was still up but bfn 
Af due Friday
Feeling crampy today

I take:
CoQ10 400mg/day
DHEA 75mg/day
Xiao Yao San. 3 tabs 2x/day (new)
Prenatal Vitamin 
Acupuncture 2x month (pre-ov and pre-af)


----------



## PositiveUs

Temp way down, mild cramps, no spotting, 2 pimples, moody at times.
This is it, AF any minute now!

Kind of dissapointed. Oh well. It's just hard at this age. It's just not as common to have a bfp.

Good luck to everyone else!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## PositiveUs

If I can't have kids, then I want to be more sucessful and/or have more money.


----------



## Bonnie1990

My temp went down today today. Not a nosedive but still. 
Crampy off and on. Just waiting.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Dup? Lol


----------



## trying4four

Still waiting to O over here. Hopefully today or the next day. I think the HSG has totally thrown my whole cycle off.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hsg shouldn't really affect it. 
Cd1
Clomid is on the way


----------



## PositiveUs

Trying4four- I have never heard of hsg affecting O. But then again what the hell do I know!!!

CD1
If this ivf cycle doesn't work or doesn't happen, I am considering having an endometrial biopsy or scratch prior to trying this again. Been reading good things about this. I thought they were going to do an endometrial lining biopsy with this surgery and I asked him specifically about that but what he biopsied was the actual endometriosis outside the uterus!!! That's not what I meant! You reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaally have to be specific when dealing with healthcare providers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## PositiveUs

TMI- Great AF!!!
It was only heavy and painful for 8-10 hours. This is incredible compared to a full 24 hours of the usual pain (7/10) and heavy bleeding with clots. This has got to do with ridding my body of that endo!? This is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Wishing everyone babydust!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

That's excellent!

Started clomid yesterday! 
Sa on Friday


----------



## PositiveUs

Cool!!! Clomid may be just the thing you need!!. 

Can you do progesterone suppositories post O also??? (just as a cushion?).


:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## PositiveUs

Baseline scan had a small cyst but they said that its nothing they would worry about and to start stims tonight. OMG.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ooh how exciting I hope this is it for you!

No. Not doing anything except clomid. Kinda On a rogue mission with it


----------



## Mamax3

Hello everyone! I am new to this forum. My name is Laura. I am 39, hubby is 38. We are trying for our third child. Unfortuately, TTC # 3 has proved to be a challenge. Two failed IVFs. We decided to try naturally again. Has anyone ever used the Instead Cup when trying to conceive?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Welcome!
I have on a few cycles but hasn't worked for me yet


----------



## trying4four

Welcome Mamax3 :flower:

Positive, I'm glad that things are going well :thumbup:

I think I FINALLY O'd. If I get stressed, it always gets delayed and that's what I think happened with hsg. :shrug:


----------



## PositiveUs

Trying4four- it must be hard to keep bd'ing just in case you might O!

Mamax3- I have used the cups only when I didn't have time to lay down after BD and it hasn't worked for me yet but I have heard a lot of good things about them on other threads. I would love to do a post coital test but my gyn doesn't do them for some reason, he says "just go to IUI if you think there's a problem". That's ridiculous. There's always something wrong with every doctor. Someone on another thread said they found no sperm on a post coital test (and she thought she had ewcm), so now she knows and she can proceed accordingly, but what if she never got that test and just kept trying??????? 

Bonnie- nothing wrong with rogue clomid! When I was on clomid for the mini ivf cycle they had me on 100mg D3-7 I think. There are other protocols too.

Me- this cycle i was told I would be on gonal f 300 and menopur 150 per day. I wrote this protocol down in August and bought meds according to that. Now as of yesterday, the nurse says to take gonal f 450 and menopur 75!!!
I have a message for her today about the apparent discrepency. WTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They have soooooooooooo many patients. I don't want to just fall through the cracks!!!! OMG.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

well its rouge because its totally on my own. got it from a friend who is taking a break and my doc won't do it without IUI. There is the something wrong with my doctor....he says because of the decreased cm it is pointless. :dohh:

i just want to try it without IUI first...insurance doesn't cover IUI and BD is free! :haha:


----------



## PositiveUs

I have heard of plenty of docs prescribe clomid for natural cycles!!! WTH is wrong with these physicians??? I took it and I didn't see that much difference at all in cm. It depends on the person. Will he do a post coital test or did I already ask you that question? I think they are helpful because there is a thread on this site where the woman said there were no sperm found on a post coital test and now she's freaked out.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

No pc test. Still fussing with DB to get his sa. 

And there are plenty of ways around the cm issue. Robitussin and preseed. :dohh:


----------



## PositiveUs

The scary thing is that there is a thread on here called post coital exam negative. She said her cm was great including pH and that his sa was great but there was no sperm on the pc exam.

Bonnie- I got my guy to do the sa test by giving him the cup, leaving the room at home and then when he was done I just drove it over to the fs lab. I live close enough that he didn't have to do it there at the facility or I don't think he would have ever done it!


----------



## Bonnie1990

We don't live far from the lab. I have offered to take it. He is just being obstinate about it. :shrug:


----------



## PositiveUs

I think they are a bit scared to see the results. My guy also thought the whole putting it in a cup thing was soooooooooooooooooo weird. But he finally bucked up and did it. He said it was the weirdest thing. It helps that he basically has no shame, lol.

When we went for the first ivf, they sent him in the room at the clinic and he was done in under 5 minutes! I couldn't believe it.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

His is total ego over the results and has told me. 
If they are fine then it's my fault. 
If their dead he will question his paternity (stupid)
If theyre so so them it will crush his weight lifting
Mountain climbing dragon ego. 

There is no good result. :shrug:


----------



## PositiveUs

Well, if sa is low, there are supplements that I've seen on other threads that work to increase motility or overall number of sperm.

I know the issue is me, so I don't really care. There's not exactly much I can do about my age, so. 

Well, good luck with the ego issue. :winkwink:

My next scan is tomorrow to see if anything is growing. Fx'd.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Fx'd! Keep us posted!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Well he did it and I delivered it. 
Results this afternoon. 
Impending ego trip to follow lol


----------



## PositiveUs

Bonnie- Wow awesome! It's just better to know than not to know what's going on.

My scan today showed 2 follicles on each side under 10mm (they should be bigger) so they upped my dose. There's one at 13mm also and the 26mm follicle reduced down to 14mm. Idk wth this really means. Basically it boils down to the next scan. Always waiting for something; the next scan, the next O date, the next time to BD, the next AF!!!

I thought of something interesting though. Granted, I took meds to down regulate, but my follicles are not mature on CD 8 after taking stimulating medications and I ovulate normally on CD 11 or 12, so, is it possible that some women are ovulating immature follicles that couldn't become embryos even if there was sperm there to meet the egg? And, how would we ever know unless we were scanned every month around O time (and who's gonna pay for that?????).
Just another scary thought.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

The results are poor. 
I'm crushed and don't know how to tell him.


----------



## PositiveUs

I'm so sorry. This is not an easy subject to breech with a partner. 

Get the print out and see what part is "poor" and you can plan what to do accordingly (supplements, maca root, zinc, etc.). It could be somthing wrong with motility, or the overall count, or the sperm could be damaged. 

My guy had a great count and motility but a lot of them had deficits like no heads or no tails. 

Good luck telling him. Or maybe just digest this for a while and tell him when you are ready. I feel for you.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Its all poor. Decreased count and low motility and morphology. 
Waiting on a call back from gyn to see if iui is even going to be an option after urology consult or if we would have to move to more aggressive treatment. It could influence his decision on what he will be willing to do. 
I'm sure he is going to need to sit on this a bit. 
I have had a couple of hours. He doesn't even know.


----------



## trying4four

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
I'm so sorry for the news Bonnie. :flower:
Don't give up hope though! If it's meant to be it will be!!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## PositiveUs

I am not responding to the meds. This cycle is cancelled. They say I could be perimenapausal. This time they gave me lupron. I wonder if the lupron (which puts your body in a short menapause) didn't supress me so much that I can't respond. The nurse didn't really have an answer to that question. I talk w the FS in October to discuss my cycle and options.
At least last time I had 3 follicles and 2 fertilized. 
Now there are only 2 tiny tiny follicles that are 2-4mm and they should be 16 or 18mm. 
Just as I suspected, I am having a LH surge right now but even if we BD'd there would be nothing to fertilize. The follicles aren't mature.
They said just because I get an LH surge and my temps look like I ovulate, it doesn't mean I am actually ovulating; they don't go by the standard opk test and temps as an indication of actual ovulation.
In October 2011, the ultrasound right after O verified that I was still O'ing, they saw (2) 16mm follicles on each side and asked me if I was on clomid, which I never took until my mini ivf cycle this year, so I thought I was in good standing.
I was sure I was at least ovulating mature eggs a year ago. I guess I have declined since then.
At least I have the option of donor egg. They give me a 50% chance with donor egg (which is better than some odds for even younger people, crazy).
I can take the rest of my money left for the third cycle and transfer it to a donor cycle. 
I really have to think about this and talk to OH. 
What's going to stop me from really drinking wine tonight?
I don't want to f'ing cook dinner.
I don't want to be at work.
I want to run.
I want to go to a tiki bar and talk with strangers and do shots and laugh and smoke like it's the last day of my life.
Something's gotta give.
Thanks for listening.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## PositiveUs

Bonnie- now that I'm done bitching about myself, I am truly sorry about what has happened. Let's just remember that there is a plan that even we cannot understand and things have a way of working out exactly the way they are supposed to and the hand at work is beyond our comprehension.:hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## trying4four

:hugs: Positive :hugs:
I'm sorry that this cycle didn't work out the way it was supposed to. If you had been open to adoption, then perhaps the donor egg is the way to go?
I truly hope things work out for you which ever way to decide to proceed.
:hugs:


----------



## PositiveUs

Thank you Trying4four- I have to really get used to this idea (donor egg) and talk with OH. They gave me 50% chance with DE. My mother said why not try and if it's meant to be it will be. It's not like it's 100% for sure that it will even work, so it is still obviously in God's hands. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ladies. Thank you for everything. 
I plan on asking for my account to be closed. 
We will not pursue any treatments procedures or supplements
It is clear I want this more than he does so as ll has said so well before I need to give it to god. 
If it happens it happens. 
But I can't try to let go and still be here. 

I wish you all the luck in the world getting your dreams


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## PositiveUs

Bonnie- I am sorry and I feel for you. I wish you the best of luck. Read "Three Majic Words", It's changing my life.

I feel like I'm losing a good friend.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ok hi....still here. Haven't cut the cord-think ill just add a few feet to it for now. 
I would miss so many of you so much. 
Thank you all for you kind words this past week. I don't think I have ever been on this kind of roller coaster before. 

I am feeling better today. We have decided no treatments (IUI), no more testing and oh refuses any hocus pocus voodo supplements. 
I am not going to temp or mark calendars. I will know about when is right and we will see what happens. If its a kid weekend I won't even bother to stress it. 
I have obsessed over things too long and need to refocus on me-not a baby that doesn't even exist yet. I have a possible opportunity at work-probably lateral but time for a change and wil make me more marketable elsewhere in a few years. 

So-through the chaos and tears I have decided to accept what will be will be. I myself can't do anymore than that-And I highly doubt he will change his mind. So be it. 

Lots of love and hugs ladies 
You have no idea what you all mean to me. 
:hugs::hugs:
:kiss::kiss:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## PositiveUs

Bonnie- I would miss you if you left.

Ok. So the nurse is telling me that just because women take opk's and temp, this does not mean we are ovulating for sure, it does not mean that a viable egg is released and it does not mean an egg is released at all. From what I've read on the internet, increased age makes only like 20% of the eggs that are ovulated possible for fertilization. It really is a miracle pregnancy naturally happens at all at this age, apparently. So we may all be thinking we are ovulating but not necessarily and/or the eggs aren't viable. Holy crap. I knew this in a way, but I was really still hanging onto hope. They say on the internet that 39 and over is a 1% chance of natural conception each month!!! Holy crap. 

I really don't mean to be a downer, but I seem to read the same basic message no matter what site it is.

I checked opk today just because I feel the signs of O even though i took stims this month and had an LH surge via a blood test already. I just wanted to see if I had another surge and it was positive. And of course f'ing FF is not saying I already O'd. Of course I realize that the entire cycle is thrown off due to the ivf meds. I read online that LH is totally unpredictable at this "advanced" age. So there is no freaking reality for me anymore.

So OH does not want to to DE at this point. He has to think it over. He says he is more "worried about my state of mind" as a result of using DE psychological reprocussions and such.... I told him it's just a big excuse to say "no" to kids altogether. The more I think about it, a donor egg would have much less chance of having a birth defect, and for that reason alone and my history of depression in the family on both sides, I think somone else's egg would be a much better idea. I am lucky I even have the option, and I fully realize this.

If he doesn't agree to DE I will just leave him. He said he wants a family when he proposed, so that makes him a big fat liar in my book. And I told him he's getting fat too! Ha! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## PositiveUs

I'm starting to hate OH.


----------



## PositiveUs

I counted at least 25 pimples on my face from these stimulation meds, and they are mostly still there for over a week now. It's disgusting. Mostly just bumps, nothing you can squeeze. I look like I'm in high school. I do not want to be at work, I do not want to be around OH at home. I have nowhere to go. 

OH said he won't pay for DE either, and I don't have enough money without his money.

Sorry. I have no reason to complian. All this is my stupid fault for waiting too long.

I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## PositiveUs

Thank you Kismet.
This forum really helps. I do have family and friends in the "outside world" as well, thank God.
I think of DE this way......
If someone were to knock on my door and drop off an infant with no other information and nowhere for it to go and no one claiming it and no strings attached so-to-speak, no red tape. I would take it in less than a beat of a heart. There would be no question. There would be no lack of love. It would be mine and I would love the living hell out of it!!!!!!!! I'm pretty sure that regardless of genetics, it would be the coolest baby ever, because it would be my baby regardless of how it came to me. 

With DE, i was reading that the genetic mother is the donor and I would be the biological mother. There's all this crazy terminology and the fact is my blood would circulate in it's little body and my nutrients would grow it and I would feed it with my milk. So I don't really see the big deal with DE for myself. I do have a messed up family and my eggs are old and I don't want to take the chance on a baby having some disorder just because my eggs are too old. 

Thank you soooooooooooo much for helping me. I will obviously definately have to really think this over myself. And OH will have to as well. 

To put it in perspective, some people have bad sperm and bad eggs and they get DE and donor sperm and still carry a baby they love just as much as an adopted baby only they get to carry it for 9 months.

Now, if I tried DE and even though there's a 50% chance of it "working", if it didn't work, then I can't say what my mental state would be. That's the scary territory. Then I would know that despite all my efforts and open mindedness to DE, I would be a "failure". 
But even then, there would be a period of mourning, and I suppose I would have to go on with life wouldn't I? I would figure out a way to live. I know I seem like a nut but I am strong and I know God loves me and that I am special with or without a baby, and so are all of you :hugs::hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

positive, 
im so sorry that oh is not on board right now with DE. its a tough decision and your openness to it amazes me because i dont think i could or would fee the same way. i feel like i would always know in the back of my mind that the child was not mine. 

maybe your oh will come around after thinking about it like i hope mine will about IUI. I understand the financial part because i cant do it without his financial help either. it does bother me sometimes that we could easily afford IVF if he would be willing to do it. 

its hard give up without a fight and aside from trying DE you have given it everything you can and that you can be proud of. 

we are always here for you....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## PositiveUs

Thank you all for your kind words of encouragement and support. 

If you ever met anyone in my family you would easily see why DE is a really good idea. Seriously. Plus I am moody with general anxiety and a tendency towards depression. But my sister (technically half-sister)- bipolar disorder, borderline personality disorder, heroin and other drug addictions, had her son taken away from her who is now adopted and gave away her daughter at birth who is now adopted- I couldn't adopt them at the time, had my own relationship issues, my mother- chronicly ill, doesn't leave bed, back pain which I think is somatic, multiple surgeries, pain meds out the wazooo, tried to detox many times and failed, chronic lifelong serious depression and severe anxiety, she takes at least 50 mg of clonopin a day, oxycontin, morphine, you name it, my biological father- lifelong drug and alcohol problems from teenage to now including alcohol, heroin, cocaine, you name it, barely has a place to live now and he's 64 years old, lived his whole life like a rockstar.

OH is afraid of all of these issues. His dad was a big drinker and he himself drinks at least twice a week, beers with the guys at home, I gues that's normal. Needless to say I had my own issues with depression all my life until about 2 years ago and the weight lifted without meds. Now, I am finally ready for a "real life" after 2 very longterm and very painful relationships in my 20s. So it wasn't even possible to be anywhere near "normal" until now, and low and behold, now is when I can't produce a baby. Go figure. Perfect irony. Perfect.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Life sure does have a way of kicking you in the ass

In regards to leaving oh if he won't do de and that he "lied"-I was thinking...and I know your hurting but I'm sure neither of you anticipated this. Never even considered the need for de. And maybe that is what is freaking him out the most. Maybe that is where he draws the line. I don't know. I'm probably talking out of my ass and its the last you want to hear. But if you leave him, do it becuase you don't love him and and don't want to be with him. Leaving him for lying when neither of you knew the complexity of the situation and starting over? I think it will lead to more regrets-not peace. Unless there is someone waiting in the sidelines to go swiftly run with you and your dreams I think it would be for the wrong reasons. But again. Just my opinion and god knows everyone has one!


----------



## PositiveUs

I don't think oh and I have very good communitcation skills. We are working on it. Last night he said he would do DE but that was during a football game hanging out w his friends drinking beers. So I don't trust that comment, not that he was drunk at all, but I still prefer a completely sober answer. I think he feels I will leave him if he doesn't agree to have kids in some fashion. I mean, what if we had no choice but to adopt? Some couples have to do that, and they do it! I may have a chance to do something even "better" than that if you could call it that, no offense to anyone adopting. 

I was sitting there last night at about 7pm after dinner, alone with the dogs, not enough energy to knit or draw or paint or do artwork, just enough energy to have made dinner, did the dishes and laid down playing w the dogs. Then by 9pm I thought how wonderful it would be to have a baby to take care of or eventually a 1 and 2 and 3 year old and 12 year old, as they grow up. Then I thought about the alternative. Me sitting there night after night, year after year, then I'm 41, then 43, then 45, then 47 and nothing, no one to take care of. No one to impart my knowledge of what I have learned, no one to hold me when I need someone too. No one but OH and of course dogs die too early. Our parents will die, aunts and uncles may die, and all around us will be friends and their families and we will be home alone with nothing but the stupid tv. F**k that! For real. Screw that life. I'm not gonna work the same stupid job and do the same thing and live in the same town and not have any excitement or anything to look forward to. I would rather run away and backpack the world and risk being killed by foreigners.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Have you ever considered fostering? 
That could lead to adoption and could be fulfilling for you considering your family history.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## PositiveUs

I have looked into fostering and OH won't do it and idk that I would do that or adopt. My counselor said that she worked in the foster care system and said that they don't disclose the real information about the kids and their families and that you end up with some real hard to deal with cases. I am not into that at all. 

But DE would allow me to actually be pregnant and breast feed and that's pretty darn cool. If it's not my actual DNA, then so be it! I will still grow it and provide all it's nutrients and blood supply. That's good enough for me!

So I did opk just because I felt the signs of O and it was positive on like day 17 of my cycle which is totally thrown off by these stim meds. We BD'd sunday. Then I went for annual PAP yesterday and the doc said that CP and EWCM look totally like O and to have sex that night, so we did. I keep thinking that with all the meds I took a couple weeks ago might still be in my system and helped my follicles grow or that my follicles grew more on their own since the 17th and then O was late and that the follicles could be viable; I can't stop believing it's possible! It's like magical thinking! I hate it! Seriously, I have like a less than 1% chance naturally so why do I keep thinking this! It's my biological clock that gives me all this hope. It's crazy how the brain works.

I spoke with the FS this morning and she said that she does not want to label me as perimenapausal at this point. We will try another mini ivf cycle when I get my period and then talk about DE. I still want to try again on my own before moving to DE, I can't help it.

I don't want to leave OH. I think the hormones are really taking over my body, I am a mess. After washing a dish last night I put it in the drainer so hard that it broke clean in half; I was thinking angry thoughts and it just happened.

Again, thanks for listening!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## PositiveUs

How are you doing Bonnie?


----------



## BabyBean14

,


----------



## Bonnie1990

Better really. These drugs really f with your emotions. I took sa results very hard and DB being so obstinate. I was also majorly sleep deprived. I don't know how I will be in a normal month. 

I'm not optimistic this cycle as we only bd once and I ov late so it was 2 days before ov. And it had been almost a week before for him that I know of-so no fresh swimmers. 
Next month I think I'll skip the clomid. Looks like my ov will run into a visitation weekend so it would be a waste of time. 

DB and communicate better about some of these things via email. He is very logical and I very emotional so it seems to work out better. Strange I know. 
Our last email was that he didn't want to do any supplements, procedures or treatments. So I replied we just see what happens then. That was it so I will continue clomid and try to time bd as best as I can and hope for the best. He says I want this more than him. I think he doesn't want to admit it. He was so excited when we started. I think he is feeling it too. Maybe he will come around after some time as I think IUI would be a huge help


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Bonnie1990

First hurdle!
Just got him to order fertility blend and coq10!
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## BabyBean14

Yay!! :hugs:


----------



## PositiveUs

Bonnie- Wow!!!!
See, he does want to make himself better! It's like a challenge now! I heard maca's good for men too and of course vitamin b and zinc. 

Sometimes it does take people time to come around. The first time I thought of DE I was like "no way" "that's ludicrous", but now I am more open to an idea I NEVER thought I would be. 

You can even do research on foods good for SA and make them for him. 

My chart looks crazy and even though the opk was positive a couple days ago and the gyn said EWCM and O-like CP, I still have my doubts as to what is really going on. I will still temp anyway. 

I wish for a miracle for all of us, one tiny miracle at a time!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

I will settle for this as a start. 
He opened the door to his non FDA approved excuse asking me about a workout supplement. So it killed his argument and he couldn't logic his way out of it this time! :haha:


----------



## PositiveUs

:beer:I drank beer last night and had a couple cigarettes and I am feeling guilty; I even felt guilty while doing it. I probably had 4 over the course of 4 hours. I did this last week too after finding out that ivf was cancelled. This cannot become a weekly thing or I will definately ruin any remote chances I have. It's kind of hard when there are all people around you that drink beers like it's no big deal. They don't get wasted, it's just like having a soda to them. I did so good for so long.

Oh well, today is a new day... 

Got to hold my closest girlfriend's 6 week old and 2 year old yesterday and looking forward (jk) to my other girlfriend's baby shower in 2 weeks. OMG. It's all around me. I will have a baby, damnit! somehow.:thumbup:

Take care all!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Don't kick yourself. We all have to cut loose on occasion or will go totally :wacko:


----------



## trying4four

Great news Bonnie!!!


----------



## PositiveUs

Hope everyone is well. Miracles do happen everyday. :thumbup:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## PositiveUs

And sushi !!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

All the coffee I want!


----------



## BabyBean14

And lox!!


----------



## trying4four

and Coke!!


----------



## PositiveUs

Omg. I have been waaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiitttttiiing for FF to give me my freaking O date!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And it finally showed up today. Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez that took a long damn time!!!!!!

O was on CD20 (usually CD11) which was 9 days after they cancelled my cycle and meds were stopped. I wish that my tiny 2 and 4mm follicles from back then grew over 9 days and that one was released. We bd'd on CD17 and CD19. My doc did a pap on CD19 and said to bd that night; apparently cm is good to go! At least I have that going for me. I need some hope in the 1% chance world I apparently live in (screw statistics!!!). 

So now this is finally 5DPO. Tender boobs at times, couple pimples, moody as hell but what's new (moody since birth). These meds reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaallly screw with your system!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! making OH hard to deal w me. I'm even more child like than ever. I called him fat last night more than once (he's not fat, lol), I was mean. I told him if he want to hang out so much w his guy friends that maybe he's gay. It never ended. I am ridiculous (he spends most of his time w me). He is so patient with me that it's hard to believe. But I can't keep pushing it. :shrug:

Hope everyone else had a better weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:winkwink:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Lol at the mood swings-they are nuts 

I am 10dpo and just insanely tired since Thursday. Sleeping 8-11 hours and just dragging ass!
No other ss. Nothing. And bfn 
Who the hell knows. Lol


----------



## PositiveUs

Bonnie- good luck. 

I cannot help but believe that I would just "know" if I was ever prego. These charts are so hard to deal with. I don't want to spot for a stupid implantation dip that only happens in such a small percent of women! I just wanted to know when O was. Now that I know, perhaps I shouldn't even temp?

I wonder if I have to wait an extra week for AF since O was a week late? I have been having AF like cramps since yesterday; not nearly as bad as real cramps, but something. 

More waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Turn 40 Saturday, then next Thurs is my friend's baby shower and my best girlfriend has a 6 week old that I see at least twice a week. My other friend has an 8 month old I just saw over the weekend at 2y/o birthday party!!!! OMG.. :dohh:
Guess I have to wait until at least 10dpo to test. I didn't test last month. The only reason I have any hope is cuz of taking fertility meds. I am holding onto a string.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yeah. I turn 40 in 3 weeks. :dohh:
I never imagined myself TTC again let alone at 40. 
Not that that's a death sentence or anything. 
Just weird 

Yes your lp is based on ov soooo yup still a TWW

I have up on temping. I know now when I ov for the most part and I can't stand these "pretty" charts. It gets my hopes up too much.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ooh good luck! 
Almost time to catch that eggy!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## PositiveUs

Kismet- good luck! You probably don't even need preseed. If I had I used preseed, there would have been waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much (sorry for tmi).

Bonnie- I never had a really pretty chart but I bet some women who don't O on time would kill for one. But I can see what you mean; you might even have a supposed implantation dip every time but it turned out to be nothing! How frustrating!!!!!

Let's all be thankful for what we do have. This is what I've been practicing. Reading _Three Majic Words _really helps me too.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Bonnie1990

How can anyone use an entire applicator full of that stuff! 
Yikes it seems like overkill!


----------



## PositiveUs

I cannot believe my bitchiness lately!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have got to chill the f out. Holy crap.
I need a freaking vacation!
Funny thing is I live 10 min away from an awesome beach but I don't find it relaxing; anxiety.

The problem I have with preseed is that I never know precisely when we are going to do it and you are only supposed to put it up there 15 min prior. I'm not gonna stop in the middle of making out just to kill the mood and say "oh, wait a minute, let me get my preseed". Besides, I don't need it at the moment. If I was on a clomid cycle that might be different and then I think I would stop for preseed or what's the point! 

This is me: :dohh::haha:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

I had zero issues with cm on first round of clomid. 
Just remember its only the meds. Things will level out soon!


----------



## PositiveUs

I can only imagine what actual pregnancy hormones will be like if I feel like this already! 

I don't even want to know what post pardom depression is either!! Holy crap!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Well at least with prego hormones you know your doing something. 
Not in limbo


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Bonnie1990

:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## PositiveUs

I have these cd's that supposedly put one tone in one ear and one in the other and it is supposed to change your brain wave frequency. You have to listen with headphones or it won't have an effect. I got the relaxation one, I can't remember which brain wave it changes you to, but there are different cd's that change the brain waves to "creativity" "sleep" and so forth. What I would really like to buy is the contraption that is the headphones along with the eye covering that puts out light impulses along with the musical tones to really change brain wave frequency, but they are at least $400! So now is not the time for that. The book Three Magic Words has a meditation at the end of each chapter that you read each day. The book itself is enlightening. So there are several ways in which I am slowly combating my moods plus seeing the therapist every 2 weeks or so; she herself had serious fertility issues and got prego naturally, like a miracle basically. I have been totally fine yesterday and today. I feel like the worst is over for now; like a weight has lifted. We must always remember that learning does not go in a straight upward path, but that it can be a spiral upward and you may take a few steps forward and one step back, so have patience.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## PositiveUs

Kismet- why are you on a break this cycle? Because you have the kids? Pardon me if this is crossing the line, but can't you sneak a BD in late at night?

Again, sorry if this is offensive.


----------



## Bonnie1990

I always have the same issue when we have the kids. DB is so overprotective.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## PositiveUs

About Fertility Friend: 
I am glad that I only have the free membership because when they give me the free trial membership I realize that the chart tells you what your estimated due date would be if you got pregnant that cycle, every month! This is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay tooooooooooooooooooo much information for me. I would obsess over it, watching the months go by. They tell you the percentage of pregnant women that have your same symptoms!; that would totally drive me crazy! It would give me way too much hope and then sadness.


----------



## PositiveUs

Kismet said:


> Positive: Not offensive at all! :hugs: We don't have any kids, just a cat that likes to sit on the bed when we're misbehaving. :dohh: :haha: I'm on break because I have a minor, but irritating health concern that I couldn't treat properly if I was TTC. My doctor didn't want me to stop trying, but he also said I couldn't take the required medication if I was trying, so it was a bit of a catch 22. If I had fallen last cycle, I would have managed through pregnancy, but let's face it, pregnancy is hard enough without extra pain thrown in the mix. I just hope I can clear this issue up ASAP and get back at it for November. :thumbup: Also, we were a bit thrown over emotionally because of my chemical last cycle so having some room to breathe is a good thing, especially for DH. :D

Well I hope that your issue gets resolved and the pain goes away and November is your month to shine!!! :flower:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

PositiveUs said:


> About Fertility Friend:
> I am glad that I only have the free membership because when they give me the free trial membership I realize that the chart tells you what your estimated due date would be if you got pregnant that cycle, every month! This is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay tooooooooooooooooooo much information for me. I would obsess over it, watching the months go by. They tell you the percentage of pregnant women that have your same symptoms!; that would totally drive me crazy! It would give me way too much hope and then sadness.

Yeah I have VIP on ff
I have had really high months and nothing 
My friend was only at 34 and got her BFP
:shrug:


----------



## PositiveUs

Bonnie- That FF such a dissapointment!!! I see what you mean by perfect charts.

7dpo - 7 days left or more.

I was gonna get all you can eat sushi for my 40th birthday saturday (very good quality for cheap), but on the less than 1% chance this could be the month, I guess I won't. I almost don't care. That probably sounds aweful. It's not that I don't care, it's that I don't want to base my life around something that is most likely not true..?.. (not that I don't base my life around ttc 95% of the time). 

My counselor said to just go to a Japanese steak house where they stir fry right in front of you. Then I could get cooked sushi instead of the all you can eat raw stuff (and I wouldn't have to watch OH eat tons of raw sushi right next to me). The thing is, when/if I get a bfn, I will feel so stupid for not having sushi on my birthday, and foolishly giving in to this dream...

Just thinking out loud again!!! :dohh:


----------



## Bonnie1990

PositiveUs said:


> Bonnie- That FF such a dissapointment!!! I see what you mean by perfect charts.
> 
> 7dpo - 7 days left or more.
> 
> I was gonna get all you can eat sushi for my 40th birthday saturday (very good quality for cheap), but on the less than 1% chance this could be the month, I guess I won't. I almost don't care. That probably sounds aweful. It's not that I don't care, it's that I don't want to base my life around something that is most likely not true..?.. (not that I don't base my life around ttc 95% of the time).
> 
> My counselor said to just go to a Japanese steak house where they stir fry right in front of you. Then I could get cooked sushi instead of the all you can eat raw stuff (and I wouldn't have to watch OH eat tons of raw sushi right next to me). The thing is, when/if I get a bfn, I will feel so stupid for not having sushi on my birthday, and foolishly giving in to this dream...
> 
> Just thinking out loud again!!! :dohh:

Yeah some of my charts were beauty's if you look down. 
I currently have a score of 62. Lol

I don't like sushi but if I were you I would go ahead and enjoy your bday and eat what you want. You already said it is good quality so that is the main key I think. We can't be perfect. I still drink 2-4 cups off coffee a day. 

So do we need to start a new thread in a couple of weeks once we are both 40? :rofl:


----------



## PositiveUs

That's what I was thinking about the new thread!??
I might get depressed having to go to this 39 and ttc thread knowing I'm 40. 
I thought I wouldn't care, but I guess it effects me a little.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yeah. I don't think it has hit me fully yet.


----------



## luckylecky

PositiveUs said:


> That's what I was thinking about the new thread!??
> I might get depressed having to go to this 39 and ttc thread knowing I'm 40.
> I thought I wouldn't care, but I guess it effects me a little.

I thought I wouldn't care either, and I sort of don't... but really I do.. sort of.. I have to say that because I sorta felt I had to go to the next thread once I hit 40. But seriously, 39 to 40 is it really such a huge difference. I say that now, being in my 40 yr old skin for 3 months.. but yes hey, I'm no longer in my 30's.. rambling.. must be the big glass of wine I had with dinner :haha:


----------



## PositiveUs

I guess we will have to make a new 40s thread because I do not see one. Been on this site 3times today, I feel like such a loser!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

ummm.....i couldnt begin to count the times i was on today...and every day...
so who is the looser now?
:rofl:

i was thinking we call it So now we are 40........
:rofl:


----------



## PositiveUs

I lookded at charts on FF over 39 and pregnant was my only criteria. It was very encouraging. I keep thinking I should be taking the progesterone suppositories after O just in case, to help things along or something. I was never told my progesterone was low, but...
Would that really make a difference??... I look at these charts women 40 and over and it's a mixed bag whether or not they take progesterone, and they still get pregnant.

That nurse should not have told me I am in perimenopause without consulting a physician or nurse practitioner. The nurse practitioner said that she would not consider me as perimenopause. That was the day after the gyn said I had fertile cm and cp consistent with O. Screw that nurse!!!!!!!!!! I am calling today to switch facilities and nurses (it's the same clinic, they have 3 facilities not too far from each other so....).

If I didn't have this forum or something like it Idk what I'd do; I only meant I was a loser, but I'm not and neither is anyone else.

I am going to injure my co-worder if she doesn't shut her big loud mouth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Some people just think that everything they say is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO important to the whole world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! God help me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

:rofl: about coworker!

Yes there are plenty of women over 40 getting preg. It just takes time. And patience. Have I said I have no patience?

We are not losers. Thank god I have this place and you all to vent too! 

Absolutly change centers if your not happy. 

Well af due tomorrow. Did not bother testing today. Everyone else swears they see something but I know damn well there is nothing to see. Crampy but not quite the same as af. :shrug: I have had no typical af signs. Cm still going strong and no sore boobs at all. Feel like I'm fighting a cold-DB has been really sick so....
Will test Sunday if af doesn't appear. 
If I had progesterone I would take it. Can't hurt. Just remember to ignore your bbt.


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## PositiveUs

I took progesterone supplements with the first ivf and my temp still went down when af was arriving. The reason I don't take them is because I may do another ivf cycle the next month and I fear that it will somehow interfere with the hormone levels at baseline. Idk. Idk what's going on!!! It's a catch 22!!!!!!! :wacko:

Kismet- I don't know about the effects of B6 on temps. I don't really analyze my chart too much. I just look for big signs like temp drop. I don't have a membership to FF and I don't get all those points for symptoms. That would kill me, especially when they tell you when your due date would be every month if you were to get prego!!! :growlmad:

Bonnie- these sound like very promising signs and symptoms. You did take clomid... No typical af signs is good! I have all the typical signs, sore boobs (only at times), pimples, straightening up and organizing things; if I clean this weekend then I know for sure that af will get me. I always have a hankering to clean the floors and clean out cabinets and do the heavy cleaning you never want to do, when af is on her way. I get a lot done, but it's still sad because I know what it means. It's like impending doom. It must feel good not to take your temp every morning!!! How freeing that must be! :happydance:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## PositiveUs

I am taking dexamethasone though, so I'm not totally stupid!!!
And baby aspirin.
But I'm not doing the pineapple core the first 5 days post O or anything crazy.
Actually, you can buy progesterone online if you really wanted some. I've used the topical cream but it was a pain in the a** (finding a different skin area to put the cream twice a day became a real challenge and it smells weird) and it's not enough mg anyway. The things we do for baby!...

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## PositiveUs

When I had my embryo transfer in May, they gave me one dose of valium to stop the uterus from contracting. So I went home and looked up uterine contractions and you can have these micro contractions due to many different things and these contractions can interfere with implantation. They listed things like caffeine and other things. Then I thought, "should we all take valium for the first week after O??"... It sure would calm us the hell down!!!! :awww:

Pinapple core contains Bromelain, a proteolytic enzyme that breaks up proteins that inhibit embryo implantation, things like sunflower seed contain this too (I think, can't remember anymore). So it's to help implantation.

But after a while I can't help but think that even if I hadn't taken the pinapple core, that if pg was going to happen, it would have happened! Right? I mean, I know all of our small actions combine and gather like snowflakes to have the major effect, but I just couldn't keep up all my rituals anymore, I think it just all started to really depress me after the failed ivf.

Now I just believe it is up to the universe (of course I will do what I can myself) but I just think this is pretty much out of my hands like most things in life; we may think we're in control but we are not. Maybe I'm reading too many existential books and watching too much "Through the Wormhole with Morgan Freeman" I guess :wacko:


----------



## Bonnie1990

I know. There are so many things we can eat or drink or take to influence or hinder the process. I think in the end, it's either gonna happen or not and is not up to us. 
I like Valium idea. Hehe. I have it from when my neck was bad and take it on occasion when I can't sleep but of course avoid it in the TWW. Maybe I shouldn't now!


----------



## Bonnie1990

And yes it is freeing not to temp. 
I don't find the due date information bothersome on ff. just the damn points. I wish there was a way to turn parts off. I would probably turn them back on to peek anyway. 
I am afraid though if I get my BFP and have not temped I'll be dissapointed not to see what my temps did though. Yeah-weird I know :wacko:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## PositiveUs

Well. it's 12dpo for me and I tested this morning just because I happen to have tests in the house and it was negative. I get AF around 17dpo, so that's not until Saturday! Seems so long! That will make this a 37 day cycle or so because of the fertility meds and then not responding and then being cancelled. I don't think it's too early to test, I think it's negative because it is!!!

Just hung out w a 2y/o, an 8 month old and a 2 month old this weekend. My other friend is about to give birth, so there will be 3 infants in our close circle of friends. They are all 4-5 years younger than me, so... After about 2-3 hours hanging out with any of them, I need to get out of there!!! I need to be alone after that kind of close interaction and listening to all their conversations (mom to mom) and their complaints and joys of motherhood. It really starts to get to me after about 2 hours. So I leave at that time and get the hell away. They don't know what this is like. I am facing the very real possibility that it may never happen for me; and then I will be around these people as the kids get older and become teenagers and adults (if I live that long), etc... This is too hard sometimes...:cry:

At least I get to try a couple more times to stimulate and see if this is really the end of the line or not. I call the FS with next AF and we do a baseline scan and labs. 

Take care all. This is getting to be sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ridiculously hard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad:

Bonnie- sorry about your AF. 

My chart looks great, but what the hell does that even mean??????????????????????????????????????????????????? :nope:


:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## PositiveUs

I am seriously considering stopping temping also, mid cycle! 
I can't temp during ivf, if I even get lucky enough to do ivf again.
I mostly only temped this cycle because ivf was cancelled and I wanted to know when O was, so now I am free to stop!
I am becoming really rebellious of this whole process.
So many different phases you go through with ttc. Denial, anger, sadness, pleading, anger, giving up, feeling there's still hope, and apparently in my case, rebellion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I want to say "I Don't Care Anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" and yell it out over the rooftops!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And go about my life, and stop worrying when this will happen and when that will happen!
I want a new job too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (that doesn't even seem to be in my control at the moment!!!! I've looked for a year now!!!)

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## groovysciteac

I am in your boat! I will get on the roof top with you. 2nd IUI was a failure. I was so hopeful. AF showed up even though I was on progesterone, so it is not like I can even have some hope left while I was for the call (results from BW). I am mad at my body and truly sad that this may never work for me.


----------



## PositiveUs

I have already decided to leave this up to a higher power than myself. I have done this with a number of problems in my life; I imagined myself handing over this heavy package and giving it away. 
The problem with this particular problem is it's time sensitive and more life altering than most other problems and even though I gave it away, I still worry about the outcome, which you are not supposed to do if you truly leave this in the hands of a higher power! 

You are supposed to make peace with the fact that this is out of your hands and in much more powerful and wise ones. you can still take the necessary steps to make things happen but for the most part you are supposed to calm down and have FAITH. Of course you will still have emotions and feelings along the way, but that is ok. You're not supposed to truly worry about the problem you handed over. The point is to free up your mental health and use your time doing, creating, giving and living and being in the moment during your life, not worrying and imagining and playing out scenarios...


:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## PositiveUs

I had a terrific headache for my 40th birthday. It was soooooooooooooooooooo bad and it lasted for sooooooooooooooooooo many hours. I never get headaches, like ever!!! it must have been stress.
So I'm in pain on my birthday and tylenol is NOT doing the trick, I tried ice and a heating pad, I took my blood pressure just to make sure it wasn't high, but it was normal. I was having a nice enough day, but I guess by evening the pressure and anxiety gave me a raging pounding headache; the kind that gets worse when you bend down.
It was gone the next day, thank God!!! some birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## PositiveUs

I gave it and temped this morning. Darn! It was high. I may stop while it's good and leave a good looking chart. I don't want to see it go back down. :dohh:

Bonnie- will you do another round of clomid??? Might as well, right?

Hope all is well!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## PositiveUs

ok. I will temp tomorrow and if it looks like it's going down, then I will stop. That's my plan. 
Anything that can get you through the day is good sometimes!!!

Just saw a lady on the assisted conception get a bfn after ivf and she is younger and has much better "numbers" than me. You just never freaking know!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## PositiveUs

Angry today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad:
Pimples!!!
Anger!:growlmad:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## PositiveUs

Ok. The temp seems to be starting its decline so I am done with temping. 
AF due Saturday but trying not to focus on it.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

:hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Yes. Try not to dwell. It's not much of a dip. 
I know it's easier said than done though :hugs:


----------



## PositiveUs

I am just ranting about nothing. 
OH said that business isn't going as well as he thought and that we can't really afford these treatments unless I get a second job. This is ridiculous. I already work 40hr weeks. I definately can't afford DE. But I will damn sure finish the treatments I have already paid for ahead of time!!!! He is just getting excited today because the jobs he is running are not panning out like they should. This happens every few months. I am going to try not to get too excited or down about it (even thought that's virtually impossible).

Hope everyone is well! 

I am not taking my stupid temperature anymore. I am sick of this whole thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
If it doesn't happen through the ivfs I have left and we can't afford DE, then I guess my question to God will be answered. "no".

I want to strangle my co-worker. I have looked for a new job for months and even looked for supplemental income. Nothing has been very appealing as of yet. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## PositiveUs

Do you ladies take DHEA? I bought some but I am afraid of it so never started. Everyone talks about how it makes them break out. I normally have good skin but every month I get some pimples from hormones. They are much worse when taking fertility meds.


----------



## Bonnie1990

I take it and find my breakouts to be no worse than usual.

Sorry I had typed more but lost it on my phone. Grr


----------



## Patriotgirl

Gosh I'm sorry but remember keep on praying and hoping cause I believe in miracles!!! So now relax and grow a big egg for next month! :)


----------



## PositiveUs

How much dhea do you take? I have the 25mg pills. I have read that you can take anywhere from 25-100mg a day (breaking the times up throughout the day). 
I never thought about taking it because it can increase your estradiol levels and mine seemed to be naturally higher than normal to begin with, so I didn't want to get them any higher. E2 on D3 was like 80, 90, then 106! I was told it should be around 50 or lower to conceive, so I started taking DIMPRO and got it down to 70s. I really don't know what I'm doing. No one told me to take the dimpro, I just looked up natural ways to dectrease estrogen levels. There is a negative feedback loop with e2 and fsh. If the e2 is high, it masks a high fsh, so high e2 makes fsh look lower than it actually is. So I freaked out, thinking my fsh must be higher than I thought. I got the e2 down to 60s or 70s and my fsh was still good for me, like 7 or 8 (still high for ttc though). I know they say its normal to have fsh up to 12, but the fs told me you really want it like 4 for best chances.
I am rambling.


----------



## Bonnie1990

It's a catch 22. 
All I know is I have normal fsh, prolactin, progesterone And TSH. 
Well I did 5-6 months ago. 

I don't see a FS. All I have is my gyn and he recommends nothing but prenatal vit. 
After researching I decided to take the chance and take the dhea. I took 75 for almost 3 months-all at the same time. 
Now that we know we have a :spermy: issue I'm going to phase it out. Taking 50 now. And then 25 and then I don't think I'll but anymore. :shrug:


----------



## PositiveUs

Bonnie- couldn't you still take the dhea anyway? just for the increased egg quality? Do you stop taking dhea after O in the cycle?


----------



## PositiveUs

Ok. I went to a baby shower last night and I gave in and had a few drinks. I know this is probably sacreligious to some, but I think it's ok. My temp is up so high today that I am not even bothering to put it on FF. In the past, before ttc, I charted for months just to get the charting thing figured out and I used to drink 3-4 beers one day a week on a weekend and my temps would actually be down the next day (I know temps go up with alcohol consumption). A couple times I have seen my temp rise the next day after alcohol over the years, but never like this. I refuse to think this is a sign of anything since I've been fooled so many times in the past. 
I think I am not going to temp anymore until AF.
The baby shower didn't make me feel sad at all, not even when I got home. I would have thought I would cry or something but I didn't.
I don't feel bad at all today, last time I drank I felt like total crap! Maybe because I don't even remember having a buzz even though I had a couple vodka mixed drinks and then 2 beers. I feel like this is confession time for me, but I rationalize it by saying that going to a baby shower at this stage of the game is the reason I drank.:dohh:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## PositiveUs

I take an omega 3 that has dha in it. But dhea is entirely different. I don't know what else it does, I only know it is supposed to help with egg quality and it is suggested for women with premature ovarian failure or low reserve and things like that. I may ask the fs if they think I should take it.

Kismet- sorry your skin always sucks. Did you ever try proactiv?


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Bonnie1990

I suppose it can't hurt for me to continue the dhea. I'm just so sick of pills honestly. I started prenatals this time last year to prepare for TTC in January. Since i have added the coq10 and dhea. I also took some chinese herbs for a cycle before we got sa results. Now im trying to get him to take male fertility blend and coq10. I take the dhea and coq10 throughout my cycle. I have not been diagnosed with poor quality or DOR. I just took a chance in it helping. 

I have been thinking of trying proactive. They have a vending machine for it in my local mall..... 

Don't worry about a few drinks. Sure it will be fine if there is a bean I there.

I am so done with temping


----------



## PositiveUs

I think our increased age alone is enough to warrant taking something for egg quality. :winkwink:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

ahh shit i see your chart positive.. :hugs::hugs:

i think this is a missed cycle for us....no bd at all:shrug:


----------



## PositiveUs

I am proud to say I have not been on this site or even thought about it too much for a while now. This is good for me. This was becoming all too consuming. I haven't tempted or even charted. I just finished clomid and find out whether I can start injections today. Sometimes being on bnb makes me more nervous and doubtful about this whole process, and I need time to process this internally rather than bombarding myself with "what ifs". I actually feel much more relaxed staying away. 

Bonnie: maybe a month off will be good. Who knows!

I still love you guys though!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## trying4four

I haven't checked in in a while. How is everyone doing?


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## Samsfan

Sorry for your loss!!! Kismet

I say what stops you from TTC at the inlaws:blush: I say you go for it.... shhhhhh



Kismet said:


> :hi:
> 
> I'm okay-ish. My uncle passed away on the 21st and his funeral is tomorrow. I'm worried we won't make it because the weather is really bad. On the TTC front, I will OV while we're at the in laws for New Years. :dohh: :brat: Another cycle lost.
> 
> I hope you, and the other thread members, are doing well. :hugs:


----------



## trying4four

Kismet said:


> :hi:
> 
> I'm okay-ish. My uncle passed away on the 21st and his funeral is tomorrow. I'm worried we won't make it because the weather is really bad. On the TTC front, I will OV while we're at the in laws for New Years. :dohh: :brat: Another cycle lost.
> 
> I hope you, and the other thread members, are doing well. :hugs:

I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I hope things get easier.

Well, I got my :bfp: on Christmas Day. Wasn't expecting it at all. We've all had the flu here so I didn't think anything of it. But, here it is.
 



Attached Files:







photo-59.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Samsfan

OMG awesome!!!!! What a great gift!!!!! 

So I'm new here. May I ask if you tried the natural way or iui...ivf???



trying4four said:


> Kismet said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> 
> I'm okay-ish. My uncle passed away on the 21st and his funeral is tomorrow. I'm worried we won't make it because the weather is really bad. On the TTC front, I will OV while we're at the in laws for New Years. :dohh: :brat: Another cycle lost.
> 
> I hope you, and the other thread members, are doing well. :hugs:
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I hope things get easier.
> 
> Well, I got my :bfp: on Christmas Day. Wasn't expecting it at all. We've all had the flu here so I didn't think anything of it. But, here it is.Click to expand...


----------



## trying4four

Samsfan said:


> OMG awesome!!!!! What a great gift!!!!!
> 
> So I'm new here. May I ask if you tried the natural way or iui...ivf???

We started trying in January 2012. Clomid and temping with OPKs. Went to the FS in the Fall and had all the tests done to see if we were okay. Everything normal. In October, after consultation our FS, he recommended we do an IUI in December as I have trouble producing EWCM. We talked about it and decided that we didn't want to do any artificial procedures. We accepted life with the three we had and happily sold our crib, stroller, cloth diapers...oh and the mini van. At the beginning of December the whole household got sick. Somewhere in there we had sex once. Don't know the date, let alone the cycle day. Christmas Eve my boobs got really sore and then I threw up my Christmas dinner, so DH made me take a test and there it was....

So there you go...totally natural. I'm 39 and he's 41. Hopefully, the little bean sticks.


----------



## Samsfan

awesome!!!



trying4four said:


> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> OMG awesome!!!!! What a great gift!!!!!
> 
> So I'm new here. May I ask if you tried the natural way or iui...ivf???
> 
> We started trying in January 2012. Clomid and temping with OPKs. Went to the FS in the Fall and had all the tests done to see if we were okay. Everything normal. In October, after consultation our FS, he recommended we do an IUI in December as I have trouble producing EWCM. We talked about it and decided that we didn't want to do any artificial procedures. We accepted life with the three we had and happily sold our crib, stroller, cloth diapers...oh and the mini van. At the beginning of December the whole household got sick. Somewhere in there we had sex once. Don't know the date, let alone the cycle day. Christmas Eve my boobs got really sore and then I threw up my Christmas dinner, so DH made me take a test and there it was....
> 
> So there you go...totally natural. I'm 39 and he's 41. Hopefully, the little bean sticks.Click to expand...


----------



## trying4four

Samsfan said:


> So I'm new here.

BTW.. :hi:
Welcome to our group :flower:


----------



## Bonnie1990

OMG IM so happy for you!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## trying4four

Bonnie1990 said:


> OMG IM so happy for you!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thanks Bonnie!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## trying4four

Thanks Kismet!!

How are the rest of you all doing?


----------



## faith77

trying4four said:


> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> OMG awesome!!!!! What a great gift!!!!!
> 
> So I'm new here. May I ask if you tried the natural way or iui...ivf???
> 
> We started trying in January 2012. Clomid and temping with OPKs. Went to the FS in the Fall and had all the tests done to see if we were okay. Everything normal. In October, after consultation our FS, he recommended we do an IUI in December as I have trouble producing EWCM. We talked about it and decided that we didn't want to do any artificial procedures. We accepted life with the three we had and happily sold our crib, stroller, cloth diapers...oh and the mini van. At the beginning of December the whole household got sick. Somewhere in there we had sex once. Don't know the date, let alone the cycle day. Christmas Eve my boobs got really sore and then I threw up my Christmas dinner, so DH made me take a test and there it was....
> 
> So there you go...totally natural. I'm 39 and he's 41. Hopefully, the little bean sticks.Click to expand...

Sooooo very happy for you. Thank you for sharing. I'm also 39 and ttc 1 and just got a :bfn: today after actively trying since June 2012. Reading this gives me hope :hugs:


----------



## trying4four

Thanks Faith77 :flower:

Yes, it can (and does!) happen. I'm hoping this little one sticks.

I was lucky because both of us had our tests come back normal. I also lucked out because my Dr. doesn't consider me old (although I caught him writing Advanced Maternal Age on my u/s request form - had to give him heck for that!). He tells me all the time that he has women older than I am having their first. It's nice to have that kind of support.

FX'd for you and sending lots of baby dust!!!
:dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Trying-So nice to see your new avatar!

AFM-still chugging along. This week is my one year TTC anniversary. Never thought I'd still be here....


----------



## trying4four

Bonnie1990 said:


> Trying-So nice to see your new avatar!
> 
> AFM-still chugging along. This week is my one year TTC anniversary. Never thought I'd still be here....

:hugs: I'm sorry Bonnie. I know you probably don't want to hear it, but one year isn't all that long. Especially at our age and the fact that you're dealing with a male fertility factor. :hugs:

I'm sure that 2013 will be your year!!! :thumbup:

:hugs: my friend.


----------



## mum2be38

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join your thread?.... I am heartened by your stories and courage to keep ttc..... Congrats to Trying4four - I have everything crossed for you!

I'm 39 (40 in May) I'm ttc #3, my children from a previous marriage are 12yo and 10yo and having gotten remarried in 2010 we decided to try for a baby together, but I had a missed miscarriage in June 2011 (hence my username) which I regretted once I had miscarried :( it's taken me a year to get over the mmc, but we're ready to ttc again :)

Having read so many threads and heard stories of how "older" ladies have ttc after mid-thirties, I thought it would be nice to have some support from those in a similar situation, and give one support back :)

P.s. if any of you ladies know how to change my username, please do let me know !!!

Baby dust to you all xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

mum2be38 said:


> Hi ladies, do you mind if I join your thread?.... I am heartened by your stories and courage to keep ttc..... Congrats to Trying4four - I have everything crossed for you!
> 
> I'm 39 (40 in May) I'm ttc #3, my children from a previous marriage are 12yo and 10yo and having gotten remarried in 2010 we decided to try for a baby together, but I had a missed miscarriage in June 2011 (hence my username) which I regretted once I had miscarried :( it's taken me a year to get over the mmc, but we're ready to ttc again :)
> 
> Having read so many threads and heard stories of how "older" ladies have ttc after mid-thirties, I thought it would be nice to have some support from those in a similar situation, and give one support back :)
> 
> P.s. if any of you ladies know how to change my username, please do let me know !!!
> 
> Baby dust to you all xx

Welcome. 
You can ask admin to change it one time I believe but I think that is mostly for security issues. I wouldn't be to concerned with changing it. You would have to change it again in may anyway! :hugs: & :dust:


----------



## mum2be38

Good point, it's just a bit misleading as I'm not a mum2be :wacko: now all I have to do is work out how to tag/remember which conversations I want to watch.....

How's life treating you B? :flower:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Well you are a mum. And hope to be again. So it fits. :)
As you comment in threads it subscribes you so you notified of new posts. 

AFM it's ov time and we have all been sick. OPK is positive today and I took clomid to boot but I don't know if we will be able to get to bd or not.


----------



## trying4four

mum2be38 said:


> Hi ladies, do you mind if I join your thread?.... I am heartened by your stories and courage to keep ttc..... Congrats to Trying4four - I have everything crossed for you!
> 
> I'm 39 (40 in May) I'm ttc #3,

Welcome :flower:

I hope 2013 brings you your BFP!

I'm sorry to hear about your MMC. I had one with my second pregnancy when I was 33. They suck!! It totally robbed me of any joy of being a teeny bit pregnant with subsequent ones. I lost the baby at around 2 weeks but was up to around 11 before I had the u/s to tell me it wasn't viable. On the positive side though...I did have two healthy pregnancies immediately afterwards.

FX'd for you!! :thumbup:


----------



## trying4four

Bonnie1990 said:


> AFM it's ov time and we have all been sick. OPK is positive today and I took clomid to boot but I don't know if we will be able to get to bd or not.

Well if you took Clomid you'd better be BDing Bonnie!! Don't waste it. Up here most Drs will only allow you to use it for twelve cycles in your lifetime before they won't prescribe it anymore.


----------



## mum2be38

Sorry to hear you've all been sick, bad time of year for it :wacko: hope you are both well soon :hugs: 

My husband is just recovering from having chicken pox over Christmas, but I'm hoping he can be persuaded to bd later as I am cd10 and have short cycles (24 days)... And don't chart or do opk's yet...... But having lots of cramping at the mo, so think its a good idea :blush: the charting stuff is all new to me, but I may go down that route if I'm still ttc in a few months time......

hope you are both well soon :) xx


----------



## mum2be38

Thanks Trying4four - let's hope I am as fortunate as you were following your mmc :) congrats on your Xmas BFP :hugs:


----------



## trying4four

I'm sure you will be!!


----------



## Samsfan

Hi MumtoBe!

Im 38 ttc my first! Going through tests with a FS. Just saw my gyno today and moving onto a watersono on Monday. Probably end up doing IUI soon.

How are all the ladies feeling and doing?

I have a stomach flu and I feel like my basal temping is all off and I'm so not right. Yeah to the weekend. Hoping to do a lot of nothing this weekend.


----------



## Lady H

I started trying at 38, never had a BFP at all, then conceived after 16 months, two months after my 40th. Have faith ladies, I still can't believe we did it!


----------



## mum2be38

Hi everyone! I think our efforts this month weren't enough as we only managed to bd once at cd 7 as my husband had chicken pox over xmas and even I didnt have the heart to force the issue :blush: and even though my cycles are short so should ovuvale around cd 10/11, we bd too early.... Although its all good practice eh :happydance: 

I'm feeling pretty mellow at the moment though, and your positive stories are spurring me on, thanks! I've also just heard that a friend of mine is pregnant with #1 and will turn 40 in April, so she is delighted, having conceived naturally after about a year of trying :) 

Hope you are all well x


----------



## WannabeeMum

Hi ladies! I turned 39 in August. My DH is 37. We got married 2 1/2 years ago and have been TTC for over 1 1/2 years. We met with a FS in August after 13 months of unsuccessful trying. All my tests came back great. DH has low morphology (<1%). I had cancer 2 years ago that has left me unable to create mucus (sorry if that's TMI). FS recommended ICSI IVF which we started on 20/12. We had 4 fertilized eggs and one healthy and hatching 5 day blast. Nothing to freeze. I'm 5 days into my 2ww and trying to stay positive while I wait. Is anyone else in their 2ww? How are you coping?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Welcome! I'm 6 or 7 dpo and just trying to keep busy with work and there is a lot of it so....
Fx'd for you in your IVF. When do you go for a beta?


----------



## WannabeeMum

Thanks. Good luck to you too! I go for my blood work on Friday 18/1. The minutes seem like hours and I'm trying to stop myself from POAS - mostly because of the fear of a negative.


----------

